# MLS 2016 Season Thread



## Big McLargehuge

Alright then, into the books with you and onto 2016.


----------



## varsaku

Little over 12 hrs to go! Soccer is back.


----------



## Big McLargehuge

Another downpour expected in LA tonight.

It only rains if there's a soccer game going on around here


----------



## kingsboy11

Big McLargehuge said:


> Another downpour expected in LA tonight.
> 
> It only rains if there's a soccer game going on around here




Reminds me of the home opener a few years ago against the Revolution


----------



## varsaku

For anyone who is interested, MLS is doing live coverage all day for games today on YouTube starting in a few minutes


----------



## Brock Anton

Bummer that Kaka is out for Orlando today.... and I think Brek Shea has cornrows again.


----------



## Brock Anton

Larin should've had a goal, not sure if Shea got a touch on that ball to make him offside.


----------



## varsaku

What a goal by McNamara


----------



## Brock Anton

Burrito Martinez is going to be a force this year.


----------



## Brock Anton

RSL down to 10 men 20 minutes in as Phillips gets his second yellow.


----------



## IU Hawks fan

The Fire still suck.


----------



## Brock Anton

Orlando-RSL is now 10v10. This match has been a mess.


----------



## Brock Anton

Fagundez with a cracker to give the Revs an early lead.


----------



## chaosrevolver

Penalty.

Giovinco with his 1st. Well taken.

1-0 TFC


----------



## Mathew

2 0 tfc


----------



## varsaku

TFC with a huge win.


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

Giovinco picking up where he left off.


----------



## Mathew

Tc has a lot of depth this year, Endoh played really good for his first mls game


----------



## varsaku

Mathew said:


> Tc has a lot of depth this year, Endoh played really good for his first mls game




Endoh played amazing, I was really impressed


----------



## Brock Anton

Orlando just pulled off a miracle.


----------



## chasespace

Orlando with a comeback that can only be classified as "That's so MLS"


----------



## varsaku

RSL with a complete meltdown in the final minutes


----------



## Big McLargehuge

San Jose scores 20 seconds into the second half.

American hero Chris Wondolowski with the header.


----------



## Brock Anton

varsaku said:


> RSL with a complete meltdown in the final minutes




Seriously. How in the **** do you let two players get free on like a 60 yard long ball?


----------



## Cucumber

TFC 2nd goal was absolutely dreadful defending on that 2v2. No one followed the runner and defender on far side should of push the other defender to the runner. Good clean sheet for TFC, their first clean sheet since may 2015.


----------



## varsaku

K DEN said:


> TFC 2nd goal was absolutely dreadful defending on that 2v2. No one followed the runner and defender on far side should of push the other defender to the runner. Good clean sheet for TFC, their first clean sheet since may 2015.




It was our last clean sheet since the Aug 22nd game against OCSC. We beat them 5-0.


----------



## Brock Anton

Revs steal a point at the death against Houston. Great game.


----------



## Vamos Rafa

Is being in preseason form when playing in the KO stage of the Champions League a good excuse for MLS teams continuing to fail?


----------



## Brock Anton

Vamos Rafa said:


> Is being in preseason form when playing in the KO stage of the Champions League a good excuse for MLS teams continuing to fail?




I mean, it certainly has something to do with it, but no. The 'excuse' is simple. Liga MX clubs are more successful because they have better depth as they're not restricted to a salary cap.


----------



## Ugmo

chasespace said:


> Orlando with a comeback that can only be classified as "That's so MLS"





Yep.  That's why we love it! Or at least that's what I love it.


----------



## chasespace

Ugmo said:


> Yep.  That's why we love it! Or at least that's what I love it.




Since Orlando did it to save themselves I love it. If it happened against Orlando I would be royally pissed


----------



## chasespace

Vamos Rafa said:


> Is being in preseason form when playing in the KO stage of the Champions League a good excuse for MLS teams continuing to fail?




That but to a larger extent the lack of depth due to cap restrictions are the main cause.


----------



## Hackett

Ughh, I hope these whitecaps kits are alternates. Their previous kits were terrific. No need to mess with them.


----------



## Brock Anton

Okay Piatti....


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

Brilliant goal by Piatti


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

What a shot by Rivero !


----------



## Brock Anton

Man, if Rivero scored that...


----------



## varsaku

Someone posted this on Reddit. I think this is hilarious.


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

Ousted gifted Oduro his first tally.


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

Clinical finish by Piatti.


----------



## Virtanen18

****in hell. Terrible defending.


----------



## Scandale du Jour

IMFC > life


----------



## kingsboy11

I hate watching this game on Unimas. The English commentary is so far behind the play

edit: Oh ffs we're already losing


----------



## Big McLargehuge

This is going to be a long year for the Galaxy.

Also year 2 and I still can't get the ****ing SAP function to work. ****ing Time Warner/Unimas/MLS. It works for everything _but_ Unimas.


----------



## The Lemonheads




----------



## Big McLargehuge

Tonight I'm Canadian.

In order to trick MLS Live into letting me watch the stream in English.

Whoever gave a Spanish-language channel exclusive rights needs to be punched in the ****ing face.


----------



## IU Hawks fan

SAP not working?


----------



## Bakayoko Ono

RoryDelap said:


>




Saw that clip on espnfc.com and thought he was having a stroke or something. I mean, what the hell was that?


----------



## Big McLargehuge

IU Hawks fan said:


> SAP not working?




Never has for these soccer games. It's frustrating to say the least. Time Warner blames the Unimas and Unimas blames Time Warner...always fun when nobody is at fault for their product being crap.

Not that I was in a good mood about the Galaxy to begin with. You can never judge a Bruce Arena team on their play in March, but I was expecting to see chances by now...it's an all-out offensive line-up and the first team has done exactly nothing all pre-season, and that hasn't changed tonight.

Throw in crap goaltending and...oi.

I just want to see _something_ positive out of this team. String together some passes, make a difficult save, anything...but it's hard to string together chances when dos Santos isn't willing to break a sweat, Gerrard could be pronounced legally dead at any moment, and half of the roster is playing out of position.


edit: Magee in for Gio at the half. Good.


----------



## Big McLargehuge

Much, much, _much_ better stuff to start the half.

Naturally the first goal of the season comes from the least likely guy on the roster, the 25 year-old former Los Dos captain CB Daniel Steres in his first MLS game (getting the start for a banged up Jelle Van Damme).


One post for each team already in the half.


----------



## kingsboy11

The ball from Magee on the corner was fabulous. Already doing more than Gio did in the entire 1st half


----------



## Big McLargehuge

kingsboy11 said:


> The ball from Magee on the corner was fabulous. Already doing more than Gio did in the entire 1st half




Making the play that we pay Gio to make.

4 more years of this. Yayyyy.


----------



## kingsboy11

The man...The Myth...The Legend... Mike Magee is back!


----------



## Big McLargehuge

Welcome home Mike Magee 

That's one thing to like about the Galaxy this year...the bench is mighty fine.


----------



## kingsboy11

Magee has been involved in all 3 of the goals. Unbelievable


----------



## Big McLargehuge

A goal, an assist, and a drawn penalty.

Holy half, Mike Magee.

To continue the positivity...I sincerely hope Ashley Cole keeps this up, because his effort has been there every minute he's played thus far and he's had a hell of a game. He looks like a man motivated to prove people, people like me, wrong. I'll happily eat crow if he keeps this up.


----------



## Brock Anton

Mike Magee for MVP


----------



## kingsboy11

He did it again!! Holy ****


----------



## Big McLargehuge

I am _really_ tempted to buy a Magee jersey right now 

What an absurd half.


----------



## Brock Anton

Big McLargehuge said:


> To continue the positivity...I sincerely hope Ashley Cole keeps this up, because his effort has been there every minute he's played thus far and he's had a hell of a game. He looks like a man motivated to prove people, people like me, wrong. I'll happily eat crow if he keeps this up.




Yeah, I really didn't want to say it, but he's played really well tonight. He's had at least two last gasp, goal saving tackles and looks like he actually gives a ****. Hopefully he continues to do the same.


----------



## kingsboy11

Talk about a tale of 2 halves. There was almost nothing positive about the 1st half and Magee comes on and the rest was history. 

I thought Cole was terrific in the 2nd half. Made some really nice tackles and broke up plays and was decent going forward. Steres had a solid 1st team debut. I thought DeJong played really well. Didn't standout too much, but played a solid game. Gerrard...well there's room for improvement. Great assist on the 4th goal from the set piece.


----------



## Big McLargehuge

de Jong definitely needs time to meld and to figure out exactly where he fits in this ever-changing formation. Actually, scratch that, he knows where he fits, but not everyone else does. He's shown promise and most of the negatives can be summed up as only being with the team for 2-3 weeks now.

Gerrard...I'll never question his effort, but his body has failed him. He's still capable of the occasional good play, but in all honesty he really needs to be played in a role similar to what has been projected for Magee.

Magee...well, tonight was special. Limit his minutes and maximize his effectiveness...though obviously tonight isn't exactly sustainable.

The biggest takeaway from this is simply that the 4-4-2 must be used and Bruce has to find a way to get Gio to work in it, rather than trying to change the formation around him.

Rogers flipping sides has been a tough transition, but he's shown some positives. Lletget was up and down, but he got 80 minutes in, which basically equals what he's played to this point so that's good. Kennedy didn't survive 20 minutes before going down, but didn't exactly impress...nobody expected greatness from him this year, but I really wouldn't be surprised if Rowe takes the starters' job by the All-Star Break.


----------



## Ugmo

kingsboy11 said:


> I hate watching this game on Unimas. The English commentary is so far behind the play
> 
> edit: Oh ffs we're already losing




The Unimas commentators (or at least Ramses Sandoval) are absolutely horrible. I can't understand why that guy still has a job. Nails on a chalkboard.


----------



## theaub

Big TFC trade guys

They traded TAM for GAM


----------



## Ceremony

Can anyone tell me anything about Perry Kitchen?


----------



## CanadianFlyer88

Ceremony said:


> Can anyone tell me anything about Perry Kitchen?




Didn't see him too much because I rarely watch DC games, but he's a reliable defensive midfielder from what I've seen.







Totally off-topic, but I had a dream on the weekend leading into the MLS season openers that Vancouver was opening the season against the Galaxy... but they were called the L.A. Nazis... Apparently I have some deep rooted hate for the Galaxy.


----------



## Big McLargehuge

What the hell, man? 

Kitchen is solid at what he does...not a stud or anything. Not really sure why he figured he'd be some hot commodity, or even _a_ commodity in Europe, but whatever.


----------



## Mathew

theaub said:


> Big TFC trade guys
> 
> They traded TAM for GAM




Hoilett is a free agent in the summer *
Rollins himted it was a Canadian player tfc where looking to sign


----------



## chasespace

Big McLargehuge said:


> What the hell, man?
> 
> Kitchen is solid at what he does...not a stud or anything. Not really sure why he figured he'd be some hot commodity, or even _a_ commodity in Europe, but whatever.




Every team is always a defensive midfield away from a championship so he probably thinks he will be in more demand in Europe since the MLS is more focused on strikers


----------



## Savant

Mathew said:


> Hoilett is a free agent in the summer *
> Rollins himted it was a Canadian player tfc where looking to sign




Would adding Hoilett make Altidore available (if he isn't already)?


----------



## KingLB

Ceremony said:


> Can anyone tell me anything about Perry Kitchen?




Meh, above average MLS dmid. Ok in distribution, nothing special on set pieces, pretty much coulda been a 10 year MLS guy if he didn't go chasing overseas money.


----------



## theaub

Mathew said:


> Hoilett is a free agent in the summer *
> Rollins himted it was a Canadian player tfc where looking to sign




That's such a redundant signing if you're committed to playing Gio on the left

If they're going that route better off signing Edgar


----------



## Mathew

Well we will see what happens and what Bezz plans 2 do


----------



## theaub

Bez is going all Alex Anthopoulos with these blockbuster trades


----------



## JunglePete

Mathew said:


> Hoilett is a free agent in the summer *
> Rollins himted it was a Canadian player tfc where looking to sign




Hoilett should stay in Europe


----------



## Ceremony

KingLB said:


> Meh, above average MLS dmid. Ok in distribution, nothing special on set pieces, pretty much coulda been a 10 year MLS guy if he didn't go chasing overseas money.




The MLS must be in poorer condition than I imagined if he's went chasing money. Thanks.


----------



## Pavel Buchnevich

Ceremony said:


> The MLS must be in poorer condition than I imagined if he's went chasing money. Thanks.




I don't think thats the reason. I read that he was offered a big raise, but Klinsmann has said that he wants national team players in Europe, and Kitchen's one of those players who right now might get called up one or twice per year, so he's probably trying to become a permanent call up. Kitchen was also quoted as saying that Klinsmann approved of this move.

I read that he had an offer in Germany fall through right before the transfer window closed, and didn't really have many other options besides returning to MLS in February, so he chose Scotland. I suspect he'd want out relatively quickly, maybe after a year. He's the type of player that wouldn't be bad at Celtic, but otherwise probably believes that he should be playing at a higher level than the Scottish Premier League.


----------



## varsaku

Orlando should have gotten that PK call. But either ways Orlando really missed an opportunity at three points being up a man almost the entire game.


----------



## Brock Anton

Poor Seb Hines on Chicago's goal, he had no chance.


----------



## Vamos Rafa

Looking forward to tonight's game vs Colorado. Sam Cronin, that POS. I hope GDS embarrasses him. I wonder if he misses his daddy Becks.


----------



## Big McLargehuge

I'm pretty sure GDS isn't going to embarrass anyone this weekend, not even himself. He did take a knock last week and, to the best of my knowledge, has been ruled out for at least today's game. Kennedy is out as well, but with that one I can't bring myself to care about enough to even shrug.

On the bright side Van Damme & Gordon should be available. Steres is rather lucky he got that goal last week because watching the tape I'd give his defensive play last week an F.


----------



## Cassano

Podolski rumored to be signing a 4 yr deal with Toronto FC according to CNN Turkey.

Could probably be the best player in the league.


----------



## Ugmo

mint said:


> Podolski rumored to be signing a 4 yr deal with Toronto FC according to CNN Turkey.
> 
> Could probably be the best player in the league.




I doubt he'd be more productive than Giovinco. There's a reason Podolski has been bouncing around from club to club lately.


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

Don't they have 3 DP's ?


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

Immeadiate impact for Venegas.


----------



## Scandale du Jour

Sup MLS?

Signed IMFC


----------



## JWK

Gashi is decent.


----------



## JWK

MARCO PAPPA

Give Mastroeni the coach of the year for that sub


----------



## JunglePete

Houston are destroying Dallas


----------



## Big McLargehuge

Beautiful assist by Steres on Pappa's goal 

Nothing like losing in the 95th minute...not that the Galaxy deserved anything better than a tie today anyway.

For the love of God, Bruce, play Zardes at his proper position. He's where the ball was going to die today. Again. He's not a winger.


----------



## kingsboy11

Big McLargehuge said:


> Beautiful assist by Steres on Pappa's goal
> 
> Nothing like losing in the 95th minute...not that the Galaxy deserved anything better than a tie today anyway.
> 
> For the love of God, Bruce, play Zardes at his proper position. He's where the ball was going to die today. Again. He's not a winger.




And Steres was doing so well up until that point


----------



## Dominator13

In don't want to rub it in (ok maybe a little), but Adam Braz should be arrested for such a big robbery. I'm talking about the day he stole Harry Shipp from Chicago for peanuts. That kid's a gem.


----------



## Brock Anton

Columbus 1-2 Philly
Houston 5-0 Dallas

Stay weird, MLS.


----------



## Big McLargehuge

kingsboy11 said:


> And Steres was doing so well up until that point




Yeah, a far better game overall from him until he set that up on a platter.

Gotta get a point out of that.


I'm not sure where the ref found 5 minutes of extra time there (looked like 3 at the absolute most given there weren't any goals or injuries), but that was par for the course in arguably the worst reffed game I've ever seen (keep in mind I've really only been a MLS fan since 2012).

The only 'good' thing about a game reffed that poorly was that it was sheer incompetence that affected both teams negatively in the same way, and it wasn't tilted one way or another. Reputation calls (namely on de Jong), phantom calls, obvious cards getting waived off, way too much added time...seriously, where does PRO find these guys? Though you could definitely argue that in the end it helped Colorado, scoring the winner about 2 minutes after the game had any business being played, but it's on the players to play until the final whistle and they didn't.


----------



## TRG

Amarikwa! What a goallll


----------



## Cassano

Ugmo said:


> I doubt he'd be more productive than Giovinco. There's a reason Podolski has been bouncing around from club to club lately.




To Inter and Galatasaray? He was admittedly a flop at Inter, but he's having a very good season for Gala, despite the team under performing greatly. 

I think his playing style is suitable for this league. 



IHaveNoCreativity said:


> Don't they have 3 DP's ?




Hopefully Altidore is on the way out. He's hot garbage.


----------



## JunglePete

mint said:


> Hopefully Altidore is on the way out. He's hot garbage.




Getting rid of Altidore will be harder than signing Podolski.


----------



## varsaku

The Russian General said:


> Amarikwa! What a goallll




Streamable version of Amarikwa's goal

That was one amazing goal.

I was at the TFC game yesterday and right when I was about to enter the stadium before the game their whole ticketing system went down. I was so worried I would miss part of the game like how some FCD fans didn't get into a game last season till half-time. Luckily, they got their system back in time for me to get to my seat for kickoff. I have been to so many sporting events and this was the first time this has ever happened to me.


----------



## theaub

varsaku said:


> I was at the TFC game yesterday and right when I was about to enter the stadium before the game their whole ticketing system went down. I was so worried I would miss part of the game like how some FCD fans didn't get into a game last season till half-time. Luckily, they got their system back in time for me to get to my seat for kickoff. I have been to so many sporting events and this was the first time this has ever happened to me.




I heard that they just banned paper tickets and never told anyone



JunglePete said:


> Getting rid of Altidore will be harder than signing Podolski.




This is MLS - he'll go to some crappy market to sell tickets and MLS will cover some of his salary cost.

Podolski rumour isn't true but I do think Altidore will be gone by the summer window


----------



## Ugmo

I'm astonished that someone in an MLS front office thought Altidore would be worth that kind of salary.

Giovinco on the other hand is worth every penny. Proved it again yesterday.


----------



## varsaku

theaub said:


> I heard that they just banned paper tickets and never told anyone
> 
> 
> 
> This is MLS - he'll go to some crappy market to sell tickets and MLS will cover some of his salary cost.
> 
> Podolski rumour isn't true but I do think Altidore will be gone by the summer window




I was one of the people with paper tickets, luckily they started allowing people in with paper tickets since there were too many people like me.


I am sure a team like the Rapids would be willing to take in Altidore. They have been trying hard to become relevant again and finally decided to spend money.



Ugmo said:


> I'm astonished that someone in an MLS front office thought Altidore would be worth that kind of salary.
> 
> Giovinco on the other hand is worth every penny. Proved it again yesterday.




I think at this point MLS should go after those players who are stuck on the bench in some of the best leagues.


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

What's Altidore's salary lol ?


----------



## Dominator13

IHaveNoCreativity said:


> What's Altidore's salary lol ?




4.5 mil a season IIRC.

But he's a USMNT member, so someone will take him guaranteed just for that.


----------



## theaub

$4.75M 

Bradley makes $6.5M lmao


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

Giovinco gets 8M ? 

Bradley is a tad overpaid.

I thought Jozy was getting like 6M so, 4.5 isn't as bad but he should be at 2.5-3M.


----------



## theaub

Seba is a bit over $7M and is probably underpaid.


----------



## Scandale du Jour

theaub said:


> Seba is a bit over $7M and is probably underpaid.




The guy is the best player in the league, no doubt, but he is not "underpaid" at all. TFC still paid WAY too much for him considering market value. Just like they paid WAY too much for Bradley and Altidore. Their respective performance don't change that fact.


----------



## theaub

Seba is a blank cheque player

Market values in MLS are completely different than anywhere else in the world.

I would rate Gilberto over Altidore. Bradley would be worth the money but Vanney completely misuses him.


----------



## Scandale du Jour

theaub said:


> *Seba is a blank cheque player*
> 
> Market values in MLS are completely different than anywhere else in the world.
> 
> I would rate Gilberto over Altidore. Bradley would be worth the money but Vanney completely misuses him.




A player that doesn't have a "brand" (Beckham, Messi, Ronaldo, Zidane, you know) can't be considered a "blank cheque" player as he doesn't automatically bring additional revenue. Giovinco was a risk, a HUGE risk, at that price. It "paid" off, but it was still a stupid way of doing business. But, hey, TFC was going to hit a homerun at some point with that number of swings they took.

Bradley is a very good player, but he isn't worth 4,5M a year. 

Market values are not "different" in MLS. MLS has to go over market value to get some players. Toronto and Seattle are particularly good at this. Good thing they never win anything.


----------



## Big McLargehuge

Seba absolutely is not a blank check player for the reasons pointed out above.

Altidore would land somewhere if TFC decides to move him. His name has brand value in the US, at least to the casual fan. I'd say it'd make a ton of sense for Colorado to make a move for him, but I think my head would explode if Colorado was not only willing to spend that kind of money, but to do so after spending money on multiple players over the off-season.

Bradley's contract always made me laugh. He's a very good player and deserved a big paycheck far more than Altidore given his actual club play in Europe, but he was never worth that kind of money...especially not to a team based in Canada.


----------



## JunglePete

theaub said:


> This is MLS - he'll go to some crappy market to sell tickets and MLS will cover some of his salary cost.
> 
> Podolski rumour isn't true but I do think Altidore will be gone by the summer window




Well you're optimistic but no one in MLS will bring in Altidore as a DP for now. Might as well just go to France.


----------



## Ugmo

IHaveNoCreativity said:


> I thought Jozy was getting like 6M so, 4.5 isn't as bad but he should be at 2.5-3M.





Even 2.5 - 3 million would be way too high for Altidore.


----------



## Pouchkine

The NYCFC field is a complete joke. It's not even close to being big enough under the rules for senior games. That would be like the NFL having an expansion team in downtown LA and since they don't have a real football stadium, having them play on a 80 yards football field...MLS is taking major steps backwards in the past years in too many things. Quality of playing field is one of them with all those dreadful synthetic...


----------



## Pouchkine

TFC are like the New York Rangers of the late 90's early 00's, majorly overpaying for overrated or past their prime players. Bradley is incredibly disappointing and Altidore is AntiScore for real. Dominic Oduro could score 20+ goals a year playing with Giovinco...


----------



## Ugmo

Cruyff said:


> The NYCFC field is a complete joke. It's not even close to being big enough under the rules for senior games. That would be like the NFL having an expansion team in downtown LA and since they don't have a real football stadium, having them play on a 80 yards football field...MLS is taking major steps backwards in the past years in too many things. Quality of playing field is one of them with all those dreadful synthetic...





They're taking major steps backward and absolutely booming. MLS is doing pretty much everything right at the moment.


----------



## Pouchkine

They are missing their chance, you are definitely blind.


----------



## Pouchkine

They have disastrous tv ratings and had many disappointing crowds for opening games. The field in NYCFC is just pathetic, how can they sell themselves as a real genuine top football league with things like that. And most importantly the product-quality of play has taken a major step back with the 20 teams now, imagine if they are dumb enough to add more clubs. 5 years ago I thought that mls was gonna be a real interesting football league now it's just bound to fail because of incompetence of leaders.


----------



## 1994and2011

Cruyff said:


> They have disastrous tv ratings and had many disappointing crowds for opening games. The field in NYCFC is just pathetic, how can they sell themselves as a real genuine top football league with things like that. And most importantly the product-quality of play has taken a major step back with the 20 teams now, imagine if they are dumb enough to add more clubs. 5 years ago I thought that mls was gonna be a real interesting football league now it's just bound to fail because of incompetence of leaders.




You are, of course, entitled to your dumb opinions.


----------



## chasespace

Cruyff said:


> They have disastrous tv ratings and had many disappointing crowds for opening games. The field in NYCFC is just pathetic, how can they sell themselves as a real genuine top football league with things like that. And most importantly the product-quality of play has taken a major step back with the 20 teams now, imagine if they are dumb enough to add more clubs. 5 years ago I thought that mls was gonna be a real interesting football league now it's just bound to fail because of incompetence of leaders.




The quality of play has gone up. There's more money in the league which means there's more talent and depth.


----------



## theaub

MLS failed when it valued expansion and cost certainty over building a core group of teams/owners and getting rid of dumb things like the salary cap.

The quality of play has improved mightily over the past 10 years and will continue to do so as the infrastructure and youth coaching improve in the US/Canada, but at this point there is no way that MLS will become the elite world league that it had the potential to become.


----------



## Pouchkine

How has the quality of play and teams improved when the teams constantly get destroyed by Mexican opposition?

It sure is better than in 2000 but certainly not since 2010 when there was 3-4-5 less team


----------



## theaub

Well I'd say that while Liga MX teams are better, the CCL QF is poorly timed, with Mexican teams in the middle of their seasons and MLS teams having barely started theirs (or not started at all). We've seen at least one MLS team in the semis in 4/5 years from 2011 onwards, which while not great is better than before.

There are of course multiple underlying issues as to why MLS will be in very tough to surpass Liga MX in the near future, which would have been rather easy to solve a few years ago but are now increasingly difficult.


----------



## Pouchkine

Excuses Excuses Excuses...The fact is year after year Mls teams are getting destroyed by Mexican opposition. And with too many new teams the quality of play hasn't improved at all since 2010. I watch enough games to know that the playing level is disappointing. Lack of skill, lack of organisation, absolutely comical defending almost every game, referees that are simply put incompetent, not enough real grass field.

The quality of the tv product is also really bad, with plenty of terrible broadcasters and clown analysts. One game recently the analyst didn't even know that there's no offside on a goal kick...


----------



## theaub

Not really sure what you expect out of the TV product considering there's been a real soccer culture (read: non-folding professional league) in the US for like 20 years. Either you deal with the growing pains and try to develop one or just whine and moan and go watch Euro soccer and it never develops at all.


----------



## Big McLargehuge

Not willing to deal with the growing pains? The door is that way. If all you're going to do is come into a thread about a specific league and lay waste to that league...I'd recommend reading up on the rules about trolling, too.

The expansion teams have, largely, greatly aided this league as it's brought in markets that truly care about the sport, rather than just being the largest markets where the sport gets buried. NYCFC is a different story altogether and the stadium situation is a joke, but Yankee Stadium was never supposed to be a long-term solution. The TV coverage stuff...soccer culture is still in its youth in this league and the MLS TV deals are held largely by start-ups that had to staff up from nothing. Obviously ESPN gave us a better TV product, but they also gave us _much_ less of it.


----------



## Hackett

Cruyff said:


> The NYCFC field is a complete joke. It's not even close to being big enough under the rules for senior games. That would be like the NFL having an expansion team in downtown LA and since they don't have a real football stadium, having them play on a 80 yards football field...MLS is taking major steps backwards in the past years in too many things. Quality of playing field is one of them with all those dreadful synthetic...




I'm no fan of the artificial surfaces either but I think the MLS is actually trending in the right direction on this front.

I think outside of the the Pacific Northwest clubs (Seattle, Vancouver, and maybe Portland) there are barely any other synthetic fields left and most of those exceptions are short term solutions.

There is a thread about this issue buried somewhere in this forum, and I left it believing that the artificial turfs in the MLS are a lot less prevalent than I thought.


----------



## theaub

75% of teams play on grass, and it will be 80% by 2018


----------



## Dominator13

Any plans for a SSS in NE? No team needs one like them.


----------



## chasespace

Cruyff said:


> Excuses Excuses Excuses...The fact is year after year Mls teams are getting destroyed by Mexican opposition. And with too many new teams the quality of play hasn't improved at all since 2010. I watch enough games to know that the playing level is disappointing. Lack of skill, lack of organisation, absolutely comical defending almost every game, referees that are simply put incompetent, not enough real grass field.
> 
> The quality of the tv product is also really bad, with plenty of terrible broadcasters and clown analysts. One game recently the analyst didn't even know that there's no offside on a goal kick...




As it has already been pointed out to you Liga MX is in midseason while MLS is starting their season come CCL QF's, if you don't understand how big of an advantage that is then you simply don't understand soccer.

Quality of play has improved. You have the likes of Giovinco, Keane, Bradley, Martins, Dempsey, Wright-Phillips, and others coming into the league all since 2010 when you claim the league became stagnant. You clearly don't watch enough games or simply watch "worst of" moments on youtube.

The lack of real grass fields is a strawman that has been beaten to death. Teams in the Northeast, Midwest, and Canada wouldn't be able to play at home in the first two months of the season and probably the playoffs as well depending on how soon winter wants to set in in those areas. The quality of turf being used in the league has vastly improved as it is no longer simply painted concrete and FIFA has even given a few of the turf fields it's highest level of certification.

You're basically mad the league isn't on par with those that have been around for over a hundred years. If all you can do is complain and refuse to see the advances the league has made in just the last few years alone then you're best served not trolling in this thread. There are plenty other threads in this section for you to discuss in.


----------



## chasespace

theaub said:


> 75% of teams play on grass, and it will be 80% by 2018




Basically all of the teams in NFL stadiums use turf as well as Portland. Orlando will be playing on grass next season when they move into their new stadium.


----------



## Basement Cat

Cruyff said:


> *Excuses Excuses Excuses...*The fact is year after year Mls teams are getting destroyed by Mexican opposition. And with too many new teams the quality of play hasn't improved at all since 2010. I watch enough games to know that the playing level is disappointing. Lack of skill, lack of organisation, absolutely comical defending almost every game, referees that are simply put incompetent, not enough real grass field.
> 
> The quality of the tv product is also really bad, with plenty of terrible broadcasters and clown analysts. One game recently the analyst didn't even know that there's no offside on a goal kick...





Ok excuses, fine. NYRB reserve team beat Chelsea this past summer. NYRB also went to London and beat PSG and tied Arsenal in order to win the Emirates Cup a few years back. So....NYRB is a better team than PSG and the 16-23 year olds that beat Chelsea this summer are all better than Hazard and that bunch.


----------



## Brock Anton

Pax Macioretty said:


> Any plans for a SSS in NE? No team needs one like them.




It's about as close as it was in 2006.


----------



## Dominator13

Brock Anton said:


> It's about as close as it was in 2006.




Ouch. How the heck do you expect to build a fanbase in an empty 75000 capacity synthetic field stadium?


----------



## Pouchkine

I can enjoy the product today actually but, in the past couple of seasons it has stagnated. Giovinco and a few others are nice but the major problem with adding too many new teams too soon is that the US players that form the core of the league, their level is not good enough. And that's my major complain, the level of the average American player in the league hasn't improved in the last 5 years and that's where the league with their stupid expansions are burning themselves. It may improve in the future but at the moment it has not and that's the primary reason why La Liga MX is still clearly better than mls and beat the teams year and year out quite easily. For the image of the league this is terrible. And here in Canada it will take at least 5-10 years before we might see good players coming from the academies. And for TV when you have what like 12/20 teams in the playoffs it makes the 'regular" season seem irrelevant to most but the hardcore fans.


----------



## Brock Anton

Pax Macioretty said:


> Ouch. How the heck do you expect to build a fanbase in an empty 75000 capacity synthetic field stadium?




The fanbase isn't the problem, the Revs actually have a pretty good following. Problem is, most are in Boston, and a good chunk of those are college aged kids with no real way to get to Gillette due to no public transportation being available for Revs games. 

Give this team a stadium somewhere in Boston near a rail line (the rumored spot in Southie would be perfect), and watch it boom. You'll have Portland/SKC east in no time. I truly believe that.


----------



## Ugmo

Cruyff said:


> but the major problem with adding too many new teams too soon is that the US players that form the core of the league, their level is not good enough. And that's my major complain, the level of the average American player in the league hasn't improved in the last 5 years and that's where the league with their stupid expansions are burning themselves.




Not sure where you've been, but there aren't even all that many American players on the expansion team rosters. I don't get the impression you watch MLS at all with your bizarre rants about synthetic fields (there aren't that many of them in MLS anymore) and American-heavy rosters.

For that matter, it's an asinine complaint anyway considering that MLS can simply bring in players from other countries if the Americans aren't good enough, which is exactly what happens.



Brock Anton said:


> The fanbase isn't the problem, the Revs actually have a pretty good following. Problem is, most are in Boston, and a good chunk of those are college aged kids with no real way to get to Gillette due to no public transportation being available for Revs games.
> 
> Give this team a stadium somewhere in Boston near a rail line (the rumored spot in Southie would be perfect), and watch it boom. You'll have Portland/SKC east in no time. I truly believe that.




Me too. I used to think the Krafts had poisoned the well by staying MLS 1.0 for so long, but the true potential of that market has become obvious over the past couple of years.


----------



## Vamos Rafa

I believe Seattle is the only non-SSS team that currently isn't looking to build a real SSS. I mean, remove the Seahawks and it's a great soccer venue but the stadium is too good by MLS standards.


----------



## Brock Anton

Vamos Rafa said:


> I believe Seattle is the only non-SSS team that currently isn't looking to build a real SSS. I mean, remove the Seahawks and it's a great soccer venue but the stadium is too good by MLS standards.




Atlanta isn't going into an SSS either. It's sharing the new stadium with the Falcons.


----------



## Big McLargehuge

Atlanta, like Seattle, is at least building theirs with the MLS in mind. This puts them in the same situation as a Vancouver and less like shared venues of the before time, the long, long ago.


----------



## Ivan13

Not MLS, but Niko Kranjčar signed with the NY Cosmos.


----------



## chasespace

Ivan13 said:


> Not MLS, but Niko Kranjčar signed with the NY Cosmos.




NASL is also pushing to get a TV deal in place for this season. Don't know if it will be for the whole season or just the Fall cycle.


----------



## Ugmo

That is nuts. I still don't get why any player with anything left in the tank would sign with that outfit.


----------



## Ugmo

And last night's game was tough to watch. It was like 22 chickens running around with their heads cut off.

Or maybe 21 headless chickens plus Mix Diskerud.


----------



## chasespace

Ugmo said:


> And last night's game was tough to watch. It was like 22 chickens running around with their heads cut off.
> 
> Or maybe 21 headless chickens plus Mix Diskerud.




Larin was pretty boss. The rest of the players on Orlando were running tire fires though


----------



## Pouchkine

The Montreal-Dallas game yesterday was one of the most awful mls game I have seen in years. The referee was terrible, the tv guys missed both goals and the overall quality of play was laughable.


----------



## Basement Cat

Had a blast at the red bulls game. They still don't look as sharp as last season but what character they showed to keep coming back despite the injuries. Who the hell thought Felipe had it in him?!?

Baah and Veron being out for an extended period of time would hurt though. Hopefully those are minor injuries.


----------



## Big McLargehuge

Another Galaxy game, anther pathetic display by a ref with no consistency pulling cards out of his ass.

Throwing out yellows like candy for the slightest foul early in the game, then calling nothing, then a straight red for a yellow (I've seen lesser plays called reds, but it's definitely in the weaker 10%), and just wildly inconsistent on what was a foul, what was a yellow, and hell, what was a red.

Again, the only positive is that the terribleness went both ways, the Galaxy had 3 yellows within the first ~20 minutes and only one of them was even borderline in my eyes...but the killer was the red.

Really not sure what San Jose was doing after LA gained the lead though, they seemed more intent on preserving a sensible margin of defeat than trying to level the game...and they still almost pulled it off with Wondolowski making it a 2-1 game as it closed in on stoppage time...but then they gave that right up with a blatant and stupid foul inside the box on Keane.


----------



## Pouchkine

Just want to say something...the refereeing in MLS is the most horrible in all of pro sports I've ever seen only on par with WWF referees. Most refs seem scared and or very incompetent. They don't understand the game at all and have no idea of what is gamesmanship.They have no consistency and no logic in their handling of cards and all the rest...Don't they watch games sometimes on tv around the world too see how it's done? It's no rocket science. I know many 18 years old referees men and women who could ref most mls games miles better than those clowns. 

I'm critical of the quality of play at times but overall on average it's decent and high level enough to be enjoyable, the things that are really making it tough are the refereeing and the quality of tv broadcasts. Yesterday we missed both goals in Dallas-Montreal game....


----------



## hockeykicker




----------



## Big McLargehuge

Waste of resources.
*clap clap clap clap clap*

Ho hum, he's a name, hopefully the attendance sees a spike.


----------



## JWK

Poor MacMath


----------



## Ugmo

Cruyff said:


> Just want to say something...the refereeing in MLS is the most horrible in all of pro sports I've ever seen only on par with WWF referees. Most refs seem scared and or very incompetent. They don't understand the game at all and have no idea of what is gamesmanship.They have no consistency and no logic in their handling of cards and all the rest...Don't they watch games sometimes on tv around the world too see how it's done? It's no rocket science. I know many 18 years old referees men and women who could ref most mls games miles better than those clowns.




Now this I would agree with 100 percent.


----------



## theaub

At least one match per week gets ruined by some incomprehensible ref decision

The development system for refs in North America is hilariously bad.


----------



## JWK

This game needed a goal, Powers <3

****ing MacMath


----------



## theaub

Some more clown reffing from chief clown Toledo


----------



## theaub

holy crap Toledo is so trash he just gave Espinoza a straight red for a common foul


----------



## Dominator13

Uh oh. Orlando linked with Brazilian striker Julio Baptista. could this mean that they're eying a Euro transfer for Cyle Larin?


----------



## theaub

Wonder if those Larin to Mexico rumours from the offseason had any merit


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

At some point he's going to be sold.


----------



## chasespace

Pax Macioretty said:


> Uh oh. Orlando linked with Brazilian striker Julio Baptista. could this mean that they're eying a Euro transfer for Cyle Larin?




They're wanting to bring him in to come off the bench behind Larin. More likely they move Mateos or Collin out.


----------



## theaub

Seems like Baptista will play as a mid?


----------



## chasespace

theaub said:


> Seems like Baptista will play as a mid?




He'll be a super sub basically. Come in after Larin to keep him fresh or to come in for Kaka to keep him fresh. He'll play in the final third for the last 20 minutes every other game or so


----------



## varsaku

Miami Beckham United acquires land needed for new Miami soccer stadium



> Miami Beckham United (MBU) announced on Thursday that the group has purchased land needed to build a stadium for a prospective MLS expansion team in the Overtown neighborhood of Miami.






> â€œWe have the right site, the right ownership group, and a loyal base of fans counting down the days until our first match,â€ Claure said in the statement. â€œWeâ€™re all-in on Overtown, and we couldnâ€™t be more excited about moving forward with plans to deliver the most responsible stadium in Miami history.â€
> 
> The land acquired consists of two private properties with a size of approximately six acres, representing two-thirds of the projected nine-acre site, according to a Miami Herald report.




I still haven't heard of these loyal base of fans in Miami.


----------



## Big McLargehuge

"Loyal base of fans."

*camera pans to 3 guys passed out in the corner of a bar*


----------



## Ugmo

Miami Beckham United would be a funny name for a team. Kinda like Miami Barcelona.


----------



## CanadianFlyer88

Ugmo said:


> Miami Beckham United would be a funny name for a team. Kinda like Miami Barcelona.




Maybe Miami Becks, named similarly to the Winnipeg Jets?


----------



## Brock Anton

Won't you look at that, yet another good game ruined by a ref.


----------



## Basement Cat

So many red cards this season


----------



## Brock Anton

The Revs' finishing is USMNT-level bad.


----------



## Virtanen18

Refs blessing the Caps with wins so far.


----------



## chasespace

Not MLS but the NASL has signed a deal with BeIN Sports and CBS Sports Network to get a decent amount of their games televised.


----------



## Brock Anton

That's good, I think they have games on ESPN3 as well. I wish that Hartford team came into fruition though, would be a perfect NASL market.


----------



## varsaku

Brock Anton said:


> That's good, I think they have games on ESPN3 as well. I wish that Hartford team came into fruition though, would be a perfect NASL market.




NASL should focus on the markets that MLS is not targeting like Hartford.


----------



## Brock Anton

varsaku said:


> NASL should focus on the markets that MLS is not targeting like Hartford.




Completely agree. Can't understand for the life of me why they went into Miami, OKC and probably Chicago (though I think that one could work). Getting San Francisco was a start though, as MLS will never go there with the Quakes in San Jose. 

Places like Hartford, Albuquerque, El Paso and/or Austin etc. should be where NASL looks to expand.


----------



## varsaku

Brock Anton said:


> Completely agree. Can't understand for the life of me why they went into Miami, OKC and probably Chicago (though I think that one could work). Getting San Francisco was a start though, as MLS will never go there with the Quakes in San Jose.
> 
> Places like Hartford, Albuquerque, El Paso and/or Austin etc. should be where NASL looks to expand.




I think OKC will work but is not nearly big enough to support a high spending team like the cosmos.


----------



## Brock Anton

varsaku said:


> I think OKC will work but is not nearly big enough to support a high spending team like the cosmos.




It's not even that, (even though Rayo are spending quite a bit) there was already a successful USL club in OKC. Is OKC really THAT much of a soccer hotbed that you had to go in and compete with the USL? If they wanted Oklahoma, they could have made something work in Tulsa at least.


----------



## Cirris

Brock Anton said:


> It's not even that, (even though Rayo are spending quite a bit) there was already a successful USL club in OKC. Is OKC really THAT much of a soccer hotbed that you had to go in and compete with the USL? If they wanted Oklahoma, they could have made something work in Tulsa at least.




On top of that, any sense of territorial rivalry went out the window when San Antonio sold out of NASL and the new ownership went to USL.


----------



## varsaku

Cirris said:


> On top of that, any sense of territorial rivalry went out the window when San Antonio sold out of NASL and the new ownership went to USL.




USL is now seen as a better path to MLS my most lower division teams.


----------



## Virtanen18

Kudo suspension makes it three times the Whitecaps have had a player suspended by the disciplinary committee after a game. This was for a dive, and it came with a fine too. **** off


----------



## Brock Anton

varsaku said:


> USL is now seen as a better path to MLS my most lower division teams.




Easily. That's mainly because USL is more than willing to be a feeder league to MLS of sorts, while NASL see themselves as a competitor.


----------



## varsaku




----------



## varsaku

That was a not a red card.


----------



## Brock Anton

It was Geiger, so of course it wasn't a red.


----------



## varsaku

TIL There were 12 straight red cards in 34 MLS matches in 2016. That's as many as last three years combined at this point in season.

I understand they are cracking down on hard tackles, but this seems kind of excessive.


----------



## Virtanen18

Yay the red card party continues.


----------



## Big McLargehuge

There shouldn't be too much controversy with that one, at least.

Tough half for the Whitecaps...2 non-contact injury subs and a red card.


----------



## Virtanen18

Eh, it wasn't that bad. Those tackles happen all the time, and he didn't even go through the player. Laba pretty much stopped on contact. A yellow would suffice there.


----------



## Brock Anton

de Jong has been easily LA's best player tonight. He's been everywhere.


----------



## Virtanen18

Waston on red card: "I dont understand #MLS rules. Tackles are in football. Do they want us to be kids playing with barbies?" #WhitecapsFC

This was retweeted by Will Johnson. Hope more players start to speak up.


----------



## Virtanen18

#LAGalaxy's Bruce Arena on red cards. "Too many red cards are ruining this game. Seems like a red card every game." https://t.co/zesEevN1h6

Sounds like Brucey was as bored as the rest of us after the red.


----------



## Brock Anton

Honestly, I at first didn't mind the refs cracking down a bit on the reckless challenges (a lot of dangerous challenges have gone unpunished the past couple years), but this is getting to be a bit too much. It seems like any somewhat hard challenge is automatically a red now.


----------



## varsaku

Rayo OKC sold out their home opener, hopefully this continues. Interesting to see how things will go next week when they play at home at the same time as OKC Energy.


----------



## Ugmo

Rayo OKC? Haha. Is that worse than Real Salt Lake? Well nothing is worse than Real Salt Lake, but this is close.


----------



## Big McLargehuge

Rayo?

Now if there's a name with a huge American following, it's ****ing Rayo.

I can't stand teams being named after other teams unless they're a direct farm team. I get the ownership link, but...ew.


----------



## chasespace

Arsenal's Flamini is linked with an MLS move this summer. Probably an agent trying to inflate his client's worth but I think he would be a good addition. More of a Jermaine Jones workhorse than a sexy Pirlo/Lampard/Gerrard/Kaka signing


----------



## theaub

Why does MLS show people using flares/smoke bombs in all their promos and then promptly ban any supporter group that actually uses them?


----------



## chasespace

theaub said:


> Why does MLS show people using flares/smoke bombs in all their promos and then promptly ban any supporter group that actually uses them?




I think it's the individual teams/stadiums that have those bans in place. City ordinances and whatnot.


----------



## theaub

I can't see people getting banned from all MLS stadiums (like the guy in Washington) without the complicit approval of MLS


----------



## Pouchkine

Montreal Impact does the same to promote games and then they ban the fans who do it...


----------



## varsaku

BMO Field Drone Footage

The stadium looks so amazing.


----------



## CutOnDime97

Awesome free kick from Barnetta to win it for the Union tonight.


----------



## chasespace

As an OCSC fan, that kick was beautiful.


----------



## Brock Anton

LOL at people on twitter blaming Bendik for that one. No keeper in the world is stopping that.


----------



## Cucumber

Brock Anton said:


> LOL at people on twitter blaming Bendik for that one. No keeper in the world is stopping that.




this x100000

I am going go read twitter now.


----------



## Cassano

So I hear Ashley Cole is having a decent start to the season.

To the surprise of many, I'm sure.


----------



## Big McLargehuge

He's been arguably the 2nd best Galaxy player so far. He's won me over, I'll gladly eat that crow.

He's playing like a man with something to prove, not like someone who just wants to coast by and get a paycheck...though the size of the paychecks also helped win me over. Most of my initial hatred of him was on the rumor that he was going to be getting closer to $1 million a year, rather than the $300k he is getting.


----------



## varsaku

This has to be his best one yet.


----------



## varsaku

Both OKC clubs played at home at the same time. 6455 attended OKC Energy, 5851 attended Rayo OKC

Those are some really good numbers for lower division teams. Hopefully they can keep it going.


----------



## Big McLargehuge

I'll be interested to see what Cincinnati's attendance looks like as the season goes on. I've never seen that market as one that would embrace soccer.

It's weird...it seems like these cities getting new teams are at an advantage over the ones that have been around for a while. I honestly feel that interest in the Pittsburgh Riverhounds would be at least triple what it is in Pittsburgh if they hadn't spent their first dozen years of existence traveling between various high school & minor league baseball stadiums constantly changing leagues. They're fighting their own reputation there.


----------



## Brock Anton

Seattle doesn't look good at all. They look awful all around this year.


----------



## kingsboy11

Chad Marshall of all people with the late equalizer on the final kick of the game


----------



## chasespace

varsaku said:


> Both OKC clubs played at home at the same time. 6455 attended OKC Energy, 5851 attended Rayo OKC
> 
> Those are some really good numbers for lower division teams. Hopefully they can keep it going.





If lower level teams can keep strong average attendances over 2 or 3 years then I can see talks of relegation making serious headway. You'd lose some bandwagon fans if you get relegated but if your core keeps coming then teams will be fine.

A universal TV deal that covers all the leagues would help as well as teams would be guaranteed TV money regardless of what step of the ladder they play on.


----------



## IU Hawks fan

Or they'll just keep expanding and eventually have 2 separate 20 team leagues and a championship game between then.


----------



## kingsboy11

De Jong extremely lucky not be shown a red card for his challenge on Nagbe. For all the talk about the referees and the amount of red cards shown, it's a shock that they missed this one tonight.

Galaxy lucky to get a draw out of this one. It took an own goal off Borchers to get a result.


----------



## Brock Anton

That was a disgusting challenge by de Jong. That should be a 3-5 game ban, get that out of the game. 

Also, that was kind of ****ing classless from FS1 to have Mike Magee on set while they ripped de Jong and later asking him questions about de Jong. Like, come on, what do you want him to say?


----------



## varsaku

Big McLargehuge said:


> I'll be interested to see what Cincinnati's attendance looks like as the season goes on. I've never seen that market as one that would embrace soccer.
> 
> It's weird...it seems like these cities getting new teams are at an advantage over the ones that have been around for a while. I honestly feel that interest in the Pittsburgh Riverhounds would be at least triple what it is in Pittsburgh if they hadn't spent their first dozen years of existence traveling between various high school & minor league baseball stadiums constantly changing leagues. They're fighting their own reputation there.




These new teams have a clean slate to work with, whereas older teams don't have that opportunity. Older teams like the Riverhounds have to work with a history of playing in high school stadiums and baseball stadiums that newer teams are avoiding.



IU Hawks fan said:


> Or they'll just keep expanding and eventually have 2 separate 20 team leagues and a championship game between then.




I think that's what MLS should be targeting to build towards. US and Canada combined is big enough to handle a 40 team top division. Also it would be nearly impossible to convince owners who are paying a $100 million dollar expansion fee to agree to pro/rel.


----------



## Pavel Buchnevich

That challenge was terrible. A permanent suspension from the league for De Jong is what I'd like, although I know there's nearly no chance that happens.

There's making tough challenges, there's accidentally making a terrible challenge, and then there's constantly making dirty challenges that injure opponents. This falls into that last category.


----------



## Brock Anton

Apparently it's going to be a three match ban for de Jong. Acceptable IMO.


----------



## CanadianFlyer88

Brock Anton said:


> Apparently it's going to be a three match ban for de Jong. Acceptable IMO.




I do like that MLS is seriously addressing incidents in post-game reviews.

It has affected Vancouver negatively twice so far this season, but it's a positive step for the league.


----------



## Brock Anton

Not a surprise, but Garber confirmed today that MLS will expand to 28. Mentioned Sacramento, St. Louis, San Diego, San Antonio, Detroit and Austin as candidates.


----------



## varsaku

Brock Anton said:


> Not a surprise, but Garber confirmed today that MLS will expand to 28. Mentioned Sacramento, St. Louis, San Diego, San Antonio, Detroit and Austin as candidates.




I don't see Austin getting a team in the near future. They haven't been able to hold on to a team long enough. All the other cities will definitely get one.


----------



## Virtanen18

CanadianFlyer88 said:


> I do like that MLS is seriously addressing incidents in post-game reviews.
> 
> It has affected Vancouver negatively twice so far this season, but it's a positive step for the league.



The disciplinary committee is trash. Don't trust those ******* one bit.


----------



## kingsboy11

About god damn time Dos Santos did something. Solid win from the Galaxy over the Dynamo


----------



## Big McLargehuge

And I missed it 

Friday _afternoon_? The hell?


----------



## varsaku

Every goal in the Impact and Fire game were amazing


----------



## varsaku

For anyone who missed the game or want to re-watch the goals.

0 - 1 Igboananike Goal
1 - 1 Drogba Goal
2 - 1 Piatti Goal


----------



## JWK

Jermaine Jones scored


----------



## Cassano

varsaku said:


> For anyone who missed the game or want to re-watch the goals.
> 
> 0 - 1 Igboananike Goal
> 1 - 1 Drogba Goal
> 2 - 1 Piatti Goal




Bushleague defending on the Drogba goal.

How do you leave friggen Didier Drogba unmarked like that?


----------



## varsaku

That attendance is quite amazing considering this is third division soccer. This is the second week in a row they have had 20,000+


----------



## Big McLargehuge

I'm literally baffled. Good on them, I have my serious doubts about this being remotely sustainable, but the fact they can get that kind of number for a USL regular season game at all is really impressive.

Good timing for the team, too, launching in a season in which the Reds are expected to lose 90+ games with no hockey/basketball teams in direct competition with to start the season. Once football season starts, that's when we'll be able to see how many fans are really all-in on this.


----------



## Brock Anton

My god Toledo, he just wrecked this game.


----------



## Prntscrn

Hahaha that's terrible

1. Not even close to handball
2. What he blew for was very clearly inside the penalty area and at first he decides it's a freekick. 

But how he got that to a handball is just terrible


----------



## chasespace

Toledo lets a Molino handball go that results in Orlando going up 2-1 and then awards a penalty kick for a ball hitting Carrasco's shoulder in the penalty box. He's a ****ing joke.


----------



## chasespace

Can the MLS hire a think tank of retired refs that are well respected to completely rehaul their reffing system? Because if they don't then this kind of **** is going to start turning fans away


----------



## DonskoiDonscored

This is the worst reffed league in all of NA sports BY FAR.

WTF was that?


----------



## Brock Anton

I mean, in the end, the draw was the fair result... but Toledo made a total mess of that. Suspend him indefinitely.


----------



## Prntscrn

Are they playing on artificial grass in Orlando? If so is this normal in MLS?


----------



## chasespace

Glory said:


> Are they playing on artificial grass in Orlando? If so is this normal in MLS?




It is turf, yes. It's the high quality stuff though, after is was laid when the Citrus Bowl had their big renovation FIFA gave it their approval for even men's national teams to play on.

It's more common in the MLS than in other leagues but the number of artificial fields are dwindling gradually.


----------



## Prntscrn

I don't see the reason for a team like Orlando to use it. A team like Montreal with their climate sure. It's still different and bad for injuries with these harder pitches. Can't see the likes of Kaka, Gerrard, Drogba etc coming over like it very much


----------



## Pavel Buchnevich

Glory said:


> I don't see the reason for a team like Orlando to use it. A team like Montreal with their climate sure. It's still different and bad for injuries with these harder pitches. Can't see the likes of Kaka, Gerrard, Drogba etc coming over like it very much




If whoever is the next Gerrard decides to stay in Europe, mission accomplished.


----------



## TRG

Glory said:


> I don't see the reason for a team like Orlando to use it. A team like Montreal with their climate sure. It's still different and bad for injuries with these harder pitches. Can't see the likes of Kaka, Gerrard, Drogba etc coming over like it very much




They're waiting for their stadium to be built.


----------



## chasespace

Glory said:


> I don't see the reason for a team like Orlando to use it. A team like Montreal with their climate sure. It's still different and bad for injuries with these harder pitches. Can't see the likes of Kaka, Gerrard, Drogba etc coming over like it very much




Citrus Bowl is multi-purpose so having turf off-sets having to regrow the field when they host a concert or something like that there. I've also been on that turf, softer than most grass fields I've been on but it does have a tendency to harden, like a field that has really tightly packed dirt under it.


----------



## varsaku

Atlanta United Showcases World-Class Training Ground



> Atlanta United owner Arthur Blank and president Darren Eales today provided updates on the clubâ€™s progress and revealed project renderings of the clubâ€™s new $60 million training ground.
> 
> Currently under construction in Marietta, GA., the Atlanta United training ground will be a best-in-class facility and will rival top international training facilities. Located on Franklin Gateway, the 33-acre site will include a 30,000 square foot headquarter building and six fields.






































I guess the MLS arms race has begun. That locker room looks amazing.


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

How long till the Us produces top tier talent...

So many world clas academy projects going on..


----------



## Dominator13

IHaveNoCreativity said:


> How long till the Us produces top tier talent...
> 
> So many world clas academy projects going on..




If teams ever start sponsoring their acedemy players with 1 or 2 classes in between training time, not very long.

But Garber is focused on "Americanising" the sport, and not much gathers more interest in North American sports fans than 1)playoffs and 2) drafts.


----------



## chasespace

That clubhouse looks amazing but I'm not sure why it needs to have a country club vibe? Do other big teams clubhouses at their training grounds appear similar?


----------



## Big McLargehuge

Nobody needs it, but it provides a recruitment advantage.


----------



## Dominator13

Big McLargehuge said:


> Nobody needs it, but it provides a recruitment advantage.




Well said. Atlanta "seems" to have a very pro-active management group. IIRC they even talked to Rooney's agent last year to be their 1st DP.


----------



## IU Hawks fan

MLS: St. Louis, Sacramento leading expansion race, then in order are Detroit, San Diego, San Antonio, Austin, Cincinnati*-via ESPN http://es.pn/app


----------



## chasespace

IU Hawks fan said:


> MLS: St. Louis, Sacramento leading expansion race, then in order are Detroit, San Diego, San Antonio, Austin, Cincinnati*-via ESPN http://es.pn/app




I'd go with Detroit and then Cincy to join StL and Sacramento. Soon to be 3 teams(4 when you add in Sacramento) in California and 2 in Texas, spread the footprint more before packing a bunch of teams in close proximity


----------



## varsaku

chasespace said:


> I'd go with Detroit and then Cincy to join StL and Sacramento. Soon to be 3 teams(4 when you add in Sacramento) in California and 2 in Texas, spread the footprint more before packing a bunch of teams in close proximity




I don't see Cincinnati joining for a while. They will be after the 28 teams even if they are selected. I think the interest in Cincinnati will ware down once that new team smell goes away. I think the 4 teams will be St. Louis, Sacramento, San Antonio and San Diego.


----------



## chasespace

varsaku said:


> I don't see Cincinnati joining for a while. They will be after the 28 teams even if they are selected. I think the interest in Cincinnati will ware down once that new team smell goes away. I think the 4 teams will be St. Louis, Sacramento, San Antonio and San Diego.




If they're going for big money markets, then I agree with your choices. But, I'm hoping they'll lean towards markets that they would have a better chance of having greater support in and Detroit is definitely one of them. Cincy I can see being another but as you said, we will need another season or two to know for sure. 

I can see San Antonio/Austin and San Diego being successful as well but I'm not a fan of stacking so many teams together in the same state at this point.


----------



## Pouchkine

20 Teams is already too many for the talent pool available and the money they have to spend. They are completely clueless, crazy and hell bent on destroying soccer's potential in North America. Instead of building a great high level league they prefer to be shortsighted and cash in on the easy money of stupid expansions. They are lowering the level of play every year with those new teams and their idiotic 12/20 teams playoffs and asking more and more money to go to games. They are a 3rd rate product asking 1st rate price and wasting all the potential for the sport up here. I've watched 10+ games this year and overall the product isn't getting any better.


----------



## Big McLargehuge

You don't like the MLS, we get it, move on.


----------



## chasespace

Cruyff said:


> 20 Teams is already too many for the talent pool available and the money they have to spend. They are completely clueless, crazy and hell bent on destroying soccer's potential in North America. Instead of building a great high level league they prefer to be shortsighted and cash in on the easy money of stupid expansions. They are lowering the level of play every year with those new teams and their idiotic 12/20 teams playoffs and asking more and more money to go to games. They are a 3rd rate product asking 1st rate price and wasting all the potential for the sport up here. I've watched 10+ games this year and overall the product isn't getting any better.




For someone who hates the league so much you sure do watch a lot of it. The MLS isn't following the European model, get over it.


----------



## Dominator13

Cruyff said:


> 20 Teams is already too many for the talent pool available and the money they have to spend. They are completely clueless, crazy and hell bent on destroying soccer's potential in North America. Instead of building a great high level league they prefer to be shortsighted and cash in on the easy money of stupid expansions. They are lowering the level of play every year with those new teams and their idiotic 12/20 teams playoffs and asking more and more money to go to games. They are a 3rd rate product asking 1st rate price and wasting all the potential for the sport up here. I've watched 10+ games this year and overall the product isn't getting any better.



Lol, YOU are completely clueless. The level of play has become better every season, and with the whole globe being a recruitment pool, getting more teams with the same quality on the field is easy. The talent isn't being "too spread out" it's limited by the fact that most academies are brand new and it takes about 7,8 years before you start producing real quality players year round. Following 1 team closely for multiple years would of made you see that instead of just watching a random game grasping for technical mistakes.


----------



## Brock Anton

Early on still, but the Union actually look pretty good so far. Sapong is become a true No. 9 there.


----------



## Pouchkine

Another absolutely horrible game today between Montreal-Toronto. Zero intensity, players walking all over the pitch, referee terrible, yeah the league is sure improving yeah you hockey fans sure know what you're talking about...


----------



## IU Hawks fan

A college friend of mine is the Union pregame/halftime host.


----------



## JWK

So the Rapids might be.... good?


----------



## Brock Anton

Gio dos Santos has awoken, apparently. (also, Cole continues to make every MLS fan, especially me, eat heaping portions of crow. He's been great so far.)



JWK said:


> So the Rapids might be.... good?




The Jermaine Jones effect.


----------



## Big McLargehuge

Well, that was a fun game. Sadly it also serves as further proof that Keane and dos Santos really can't share the same field...

The Galaxy could have easily put 8 or 9 on the board if facing a lesser goalie/they didn't miss so many easy chances. Any time you score 4 in a half in which you miss a penalty kick...you know you're rolling.


----------



## Fro

all the doom and gloom in columbus seems to have subsided...good run so far, still need more goals though...


----------



## Basement Cat

Cruyff said:


> Another absolutely horrible game today between Montreal-Toronto. Zero intensity, players walking all over the pitch, referee terrible, yeah the league is sure improving yeah you hockey fans sure know what you're talking about...




I love how obsessed this guy is with MLS 


Looking forward to going to RBA tonight. Hope the Red Bulls finally turn it around against an Orlando team without Kaka


----------



## redmosquito

Dwyer and SKC get jobbed out of a pen at one end and SJ comes down and scores a pen of their own. Took a break from MLS for a couple weeks and almost forgot how poor this officiating can be


----------



## Brock Anton

redmosquito said:


> Dwyer and SKC get jobbed out of a pen at one end and SJ comes down and scores a pen of their own. Took a break from MLS for a couple weeks and almost forgot how poor this officiating can be




That probably wasn't even in the top 10 of poor officiating decisions this year either.


----------



## Ugmo

Cruyff said:


> Another absolutely horrible game today between Montreal-Toronto. Zero intensity, players walking all over the pitch, referee terrible, yeah the league is sure improving yeah you hockey fans sure know what you're talking about...




Hey look, a turd in the punch bowl.

Go away.


----------



## chasespace

Cruyff said:


> Another absolutely horrible game today between Montreal-Toronto. Zero intensity, players walking all over the pitch, referee terrible, yeah the league is sure improving yeah you hockey fans sure know what you're talking about...




When it comes to MLS, you yourself have made it painfully clear we know far more than you about the league and it's current skill level.


----------



## Ugmo

Even if he were correct (which he isn't - the Montreal vs. Toronto game yesterday was actually pretty good, with decent defending and not too many defensive blunders), what's the objective here? It would be like if your favorite band were... I don't know, U2 or something, and me going into a thread about U2 to rain on the parade and piss everyone off by mouthing off about how much they suck. I don't understand what this guy is trying to accomplish. Whatever it is, he seems to be failing because the actual effect of all his posts is to reveal that he's poorly informed about the league.


----------



## chasespace

On to actual MLS talk and not straw man burning, Bendik is going HAM for Orlando right now. Our defending in front of him has been bad for the most part. Which isn't surprising when you spend most of your transfer dollars and roster spots on bringing in Kaka's friends to play with him in the opponents side of the field and ignore the back line for the most part.

EDIT: I had to say something...


----------



## Brock Anton

Once again, another non-call turns a match on it's head. RBNY should have been down to 10.


----------



## 1994and2011

Cruyff said:


> Another absolutely horrible game today between Montreal-Toronto. Zero intensity, players walking all over the pitch, referee terrible, yeah the league is sure improving yeah you hockey fans sure know what you're talking about...




Isn't there some Eurotrash Premier Superliga A gamethread you should be busy ****posting in?


----------



## Ugmo

Call me crazy, but at least from TV it seems like NYRB has some pretty hard-core fans and good atmosphere. Sort of less Ultra-like than Portland and Seattle, but almost rowdier.


----------



## varsaku

Ugmo said:


> Call me crazy, but at least from TV it seems like NYRB has some pretty hard-core fans and good atmosphere. Sort of less Ultra-like than Portland and Seattle, but almost rowdier.




I once sat near the southward and they were going at it the whole game. Other stadiums I have been to have had points where the supporter's groups get really quiet. It creates some really great atmosphere in the stadium regardless of the attendance. Also, I think the way Redbull Arena is designed keeps all the noise inside making it seem louder than what it is.


----------



## Basement Cat

Ugmo said:


> Call me crazy, but at least from TV it seems like NYRB has some pretty hard-core fans and good atmosphere. Sort of less Ultra-like than Portland and Seattle, but almost rowdier.




I invite you to try and get to a game. Even half full, that arena gets pretty loud. The South Ward was excellent last night. It was in unison and loud all night.


----------



## varsaku

Finally, DCU is getting their stadium.


----------



## varsaku

Chinese Evergrande group eying expansion into England and the USA



> In an attempt to replicate the City Football Group model, owners of Man City and New York FC in the United Stated, in which Chinese fund CMC recently invested $400 million to acquire a 13% interest, Evergrande is also rumored to be evaluating an MLS franchise.






> It is not clear whether Evergrande would possibly be considering an investment in the new Miami franchise where football legend David Beckham will be a majority owner, or in another existing or new team in the league.





Insider Notes: Mourinho has PSG interest; Miami, Detroit MLS news



> Qatar Sports Investments made a detailed presentation to Beckhamâ€™s people in February, but Beckhamâ€™s manager Simon Fuller made such sweeping demands that the Qataris walked away from the table.






> Last week MLS commissioner Don Garber said Beckhamâ€™s team was now targeting a prominent Miami real estate developer as a primary investor. One source says that real-estate developer is Arthur Falcone. Beckhamâ€™s group needs to move fast if it wants to begin play in 2018.




Maybe with the Qatari group walking away, Beckham could try to get Evergrande in on Beckham United. The real-estate developer Arthur Falcone only has a net worth of $300 Million, which I don't feel is enough.


----------



## Big McLargehuge

As if I needed another reason to hope Miami fails in the most miserable way possible.


----------



## chasespace

varsaku said:


> Chinese Evergrande group eying expansion into England and the USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insider Notes: Mourinho has PSG interest; Miami, Detroit MLS news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe with the Qatari group walking away, Beckham could try to get Evergrande in on Beckham United. The real-estate developer Arthur Falcone only has a net worth of $300 Million, which I don't feel is enough.




Fuller making completely outrageous demands? Say it ain't so! 

And Fuller himself has a net worth in excess of $600million so they wouldn't be lacking for money. Not to mention the connections he and Beckham would have. Getting the local developer on board would look better to Miami and would probably get them a better deal on actually building the stadium(if they ever get to that point)


----------



## Big McLargehuge

So, the awesomely named Citrus Bowl is now Camping World Stadium.

****ing gross.


----------



## chasespace

Big McLargehuge said:


> So, the awesomely named Citrus Bowl is now Camping World Stadium.
> 
> ****ing gross.




Yuck.

But with OCSC leaving for their own stadium next season I guess Orlando has to find a way for it to keep bringing in money


----------



## varsaku

chasespace said:


> Yuck.
> 
> But with OCSC leaving for their own stadium next season I guess Orlando has to find a way for it to keep bringing in money




Isn't that stadium just used for bowl games? I find it odd that the city would be willing to operate and maintain a stadium just for two games a year.


----------



## theaub

Does UCF still play there?


----------



## IU Hawks fan

theaub said:


> Does UCF still play there?




No, they've been in their own stadium since '07.


----------



## chasespace

varsaku said:


> Isn't that stadium just used for bowl games? I find it odd that the city would be willing to operate and maintain a stadium just for two games a year.




Bowl games plus it's going to host UF-Miami for a few years starting in 2017 I believe. They also use it for a multitude of outdoor events but it will be losing it's only real tenant


----------



## varsaku

This is What Major League Soccer in Detroit Could Look Like


















Push for a MLS team in Detroit is heating up.


----------



## Brock Anton

The Revs are trying to break the record for draws in a season, apparently.


----------



## Brock Anton

Time for NYCFC to go GK shopping, Josh Saunders sucks.


----------



## Quid Pro Clowe

Philadelphia blew a 1-0 lead with a man advantage to draw with San Jose.


----------



## Ugmo

Brock Anton said:


> The Revs are trying to break the record for draws in a season, apparently.




Um... you don't say!


----------



## chasespace

Orlando's back line is atrocious


----------



## Pavel Buchnevich

Brock Anton said:


> Time for NYCFC to go GK shopping, Josh Saunders sucks.




They've been rumored to be signing Casillas.


----------



## Brock Anton

Very nice team goal from Portland there.


----------



## varsaku

Gleeson has bailed out the timbers so many times now


----------



## Brock Anton

This has been a really good match.


----------



## Brock Anton

Gleeson again.


----------



## varsaku

I officially hate Gleason now


----------



## varsaku

So close


----------



## kingsboy11

Galaxy steal a point on the road in Kansas City. Cole with his worst game for the Galaxy getting 2 yellow cards in about 30 seconds. Dos Santos continues his amazing form right now


----------



## JunglePete

thank you Cole for ****ing up my fantasy team


----------



## chasespace

Orlando with yet another draw. At least they're getting points this year


----------



## Pouchkine

Impact with a big win tonight something like 3-0!


----------



## Luigi Habs

Cruyff said:


> Impact with a big win tonight something like 3-0!




What a crazy game it ended up being


----------



## JWK

Just give Jermaine Jones the MVP now 

Rapids are first team to get 20 points just like everyone predicted before the season.


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

Anyone see Ouimette get a cleat to the back ?


----------



## Hadoop

TFC look for real this year. Only conceded 7 goals in their 8 game road trip to start the season and playing like the best team in the east so far.


----------



## Brock Anton

JWK said:


> Just give Jermaine Jones the MVP now
> 
> Rapids are first team to get 20 points just like everyone predicted before the season.




No kidding. Jones is playing arguably better than he did for the Revs in 2014.



IHaveNoCreativity said:


> Anyone see Ouimette get a cleat to the back ?




Yep, disgusting. If that guy isn't banned for at least one year, USL should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Brock Anton

Goals in four straight for Morris, looks like he's finally getting comfortable with MLS/Seattle.


----------



## Pouchkine

4-4 Impact but seriously this game had the intensity level of a pre season basketball game, the defending was comical and sad for a pro level and once again the referee was a real clown. And about 80% yellow empty seats. What's wrong????


----------



## Pouchkine

Apart from the new "roofs" what are the improvement to BMO Field? The capacity is 30 000+ just like last year it seems.


----------



## Luigi Habs

Cruyff said:


> Apart from the new "roofs" what are the improvement to BMO Field? The capacity is 30 000+ just like last year it seems.




The improvements were completed in 2 phases. 

Last year they expanded capacity to 30,000 seats and this year they added the roof.

Stadium is looking nice.


----------



## Pouchkine

Yeah nice stadium but I prefer ours!


----------



## Ugmo

Captain Saku said:


> The improvements were completed in 2 phases.
> 
> Last year they expanded capacity to 30,000 seats and this year they added the roof.
> 
> Stadium is looking nice.




Looks amazing. I have to catch a game there (my brother lives in Toronto but it seems like I'm always there in the off season).


----------



## Brock Anton

Seems like the Crew are on the verge of a nuclear implosion. That locker room can't be a healthy place right now. 

Whether it's Kamara, Berhalter or Higuain... someone's gonna go. My money's on Kamara.


----------



## chasespace

Apparently there is a lot of crap going on behind the scenes everywhere in Columbus. Will be interesting to see what happens as the season progresses.


----------



## Brock Anton

Holy **** what a rip from dos Santos.


----------



## Pouchkine

What Kamara did yesterday is an absolute joke. What a stupid guy. Maybe that's why with the talent he has he never played in Europe...The Piatti goal yesterday now that was world class!


----------



## Brock Anton

Cruyff said:


> What Kamara did yesterday is an absolute joke. What a stupid guy. Maybe that's why with the talent he has he never played in Europe...The Piatti goal yesterday now that was world class!




He played for Norwich and Middlesborough. Now... saying he played well is a totally different story. 

However, I agree with you. What he did yesterday was pathetic. Whining about Higuain 'costing' you the golden boot last year? Really? I have a feeling that Kamara's whole whinefest about his contract was just because he was jealous that Higuain made more money than him.


----------



## Brock Anton

This game should be about 5-0 already. The Revs look horrific and Shuttleworth is doing his best to keep this somewhat close.

EDIT: Well, that's 3-0. ****ing embarrassing goal that.


----------



## Big McLargehuge

Welcome back, Robbie Keane.

Nice to see the Galaxy dominating with both Keane & dos Santos on the pitch. No defense at all being played by the Revs...Shuttleworth the only thing keeping this game relatively close right now.


----------



## Pouchkine

Seriously I don't understand how the defenses are so bad in MLS. It's not like there is tons of offensive juggernauts. Is it a coaching issue, do teams don't work enough on defending?


----------



## Pouchkine

In the sense that defense is much easier to "teach" and organize than offense.


----------



## Fro

Ok...guess I'll put my $0.02 here about Saturday night...since I was in attendance

Crew attendance - yes, its a joke, but the location of the stadium isn't in the best of areas and ppl don't want to go, a lot because there's nothing to do around the stadium. No bars, restaurants, anything except run down housing and the fairgrounds that sit empty but for 4-5 times a year.

The PK part 1 - I put a lot of the selfishness here on Higuain...you have a teammate on a possible hat trick, give up the ball and let him get it and celebrate as teammates on a big accomplishment

The PK part 2 - As captain, Michael Parkhurst should have stepped in and handled the situation much earlier without Steve Clark having to tell him to step in and handle it.

The PK part 3 - after the debacle, if I were Precourt and GB3, I'd have been trying to sell Higuain right after the incident. Party b/c of that, partly b/c his crosses started going downhill last year and he isn't in the run of play like he used to be. 

The defense - yeah it was bad, but for 70 (ish) minutes it held Drogba's diving to a minimum and not many true threats until after the team imploding PK

The refs - I was impressed with how fair and calm the reffing was for an MLS game until about the 75th minute, the PK (while on the other side of the stadium) appeared to be rightfully called, after that, the game got out of control and the head ref was screwing up calls both ways left and right.

Kamara - in like the 88th minute, the Crew had a chance to seal the game and make it 5-3 all Kamara had to do was play in Finley who had a tap in goal and instead tried to dribble around two guys and ended up missing everything. For that, I would agree with the ppl above that it was wrong.


----------



## Pouchkine

Our penalty was a joke I admit Piatti dove as usual...and I was sure this chicken ref would fall for it! This is the worst referee in the league.

Good points for the crowd I couldn't understand it. 

If it wasn't for our fake penalty at 1-4 this game could have ended 6-1 for you...

Interesting views for Kamara-Higuain also.


----------



## Fro

WHOA

Grant Wahl ‏@GrantWahl 4m4 minutes ago
Hearing Columbus is trying to trade Kei Kamara pre-deadline, but it's hard to move DPs since so many teams have the maximum 3 DPs already.


----------



## Pouchkine

That's funny!


----------



## Basement Cat

I would take him on NYRB in a heartbeat.


----------



## Fro

rather than post all the tweets, go here to get the latest

https://twitter.com/smitchcd


----------



## chasespace

Fro said:


> WHOA
> 
> Grant Wahl ‏@GrantWahl 4m4 minutes ago
> Hearing Columbus is trying to trade Kei Kamara pre-deadline, but it's hard to move DPs since so many teams have the maximum 3 DPs already.




If they would be game I can see Orlando trading for him and sending Rochez back the other way + allocation money/draft picks


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

Oh wow, big boost for whomever gets him.


----------



## Pavel Buchnevich




----------



## Brock Anton

I wouldn't touch Kamara with a 10 foot pole. Dude's reportedly had locker room issues everywhere he's been. 

However, that quip about his Chipotle card only being good for one burrito was phenomenal.


----------



## kingsboy11

I love Kei as I have a personal connection to him, but he's not handling this well. Add in the fact that he demanded a DP contract even though he admitted he was intending on retiring if he won the cup final last season. Now he's basically handcuffed the Crew here.


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

I'm a little lost as to what is going one here with him. He demanded a trade ?


----------



## Pouchkine

They should send him to the reserves.


----------



## kingsboy11

IHaveNoCreativity said:


> I'm a little lost as to what is going one here with him. He demanded a trade ?




No Columbus Crew management appears to have had enough and are looking to get rid of him. Really rough season so far for the Crew.


----------



## JWK

Opara just got a 2nd yellow for no reason, just an awful call.

Oh and Serna needs to play more.


----------



## Virtanen18

Blas Perez just scored a sick bicycle kick goal. Didn't even know it went in.


----------



## Brock Anton

EDIT: Ives confirms that Kamara is going to Vancouver for Rivero and allocation. The rare DP for DP swap.


----------



## Virtanen18

Holy ****!


----------



## CanadianFlyer88

Virtanen18 said:


> Blas Perez just scored a sick bicycle kick goal. Didn't even know it went in.




Priceless reaction (not really captured well in this video):


----------



## Brock Anton

Looks like we've got our first MLS deadline day saga.


----------



## Virtanen18

Plz go thru.


----------



## Virtanen18

****


----------



## Brock Anton

This whole thing has been one of the more strange happenings involving MLS I've seen, and that's saying something. Starting with the whole spat on the PK, Kamara publicly ripping Higuain, the Crew suspending Kei for a match... then ending with literally everybody 'in the know' on both sides claiming this was close or done, then finding out it wasn't. 

Something just isn't adding up. The next couple months for the Crew are going to be interesting, to say the least.


----------



## kingsboy11

I blame the Crew's hideous away jerseys. Everything went to **** when they revealed that ugly thing


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

Whoa that would be a been a huge deal.

Why is the trade deadline so early ?


----------



## Fro

Shawn Mitchell ‏@smitchcd 5m5 minutes ago
#CrewSC has traded Kei Kamara to the New England Revolution.

Shawn Mitchell ‏@smitchcd 4m4 minutes ago
In return, #CrewSC gets TAM, GAM, first-rounder in 2017, second-rounder in 2018, international roster spot and cut of future transfer money.

Columbus Crew SC ‏@ColumbusCrewSC 49s49 seconds ago
NEWS: #CrewSC trades forward Kei Kamara to the @NERevolution. 

--> http://crew.sc/1YnKY3R

Shawn Mitchell ‏@smitchcd 6m6 minutes ago
.@JeffreyCarlisle indicates #CrewSC will receive $300,000 in allocation money, a record amount.

soooooo we're getting "Klose to Crew" in July eh....


----------



## Big McLargehuge

kingsboy11 said:


> I blame the Crew's hideous away jerseys. Everything went to **** when they revealed that ugly thing




Those jerseys are evil. Pure and simple.


----------



## senators101

No discussion on this? Looked unbelievably scary, warning that first couple seconds is horrific.


----------



## Virtanen18

Goddamn Revs hijacking deals smh. Fat offer though.


----------



## Brock Anton

Wait, so the Revs have 3 DP's? What the hell is this? 

Not thrilled about Kamara, however. Dude better get his **** together.


----------



## HajdukSplit

Rumors out of Italy stating that Zlatan will go to Los Angeles, doesn't specifically mention the Galaxy though and unless MLS bends the rules again he can't sign for them anyway. Some speculation that its LAFC and they simply loan him out until they come into the MLS but I find that unlikely as well

edit: French football journalist Julian Laurens claims it is indeed the LA Galaxy


----------



## Pavel Buchnevich

HajdukSplit said:


> Rumors out of Italy stating that Zlatan will go to Los Angeles, doesn't specifically mention the Galaxy though and unless MLS bends the rules again he can't sign for them anyway. Some speculation that its LAFC and they simply loan him out until they come into the MLS but I find that unlikely as well
> 
> edit: French football journalist Julian Laurens claims it is indeed the LA Galaxy




Gerrard's leaving at the end of the season. Zlatan wouldn't be able to join until July at the earliest. Maybe they find some way that he can be paid as a non-DP until next season.


----------



## Brock Anton

If that has any smidget of truth to it, I'd bet it involves Gerrard leaving this summer (he did mention returning to Liverpool in some capacity "sooner rather than later") and Keane retiring after the season. 

But, I doubt it's true (at least the LA part, I wouldn't really be shocked to see Zlatan in MLS farily soon).


----------



## Brock Anton

Well, I guess this might actually have legs. 



> Paris Saint-Germain striker and pending free agent Zlatan Ibrahimovic is in discussions to play in Major League Soccer, multiple sources told ESPN FC.
> 
> LA Galaxy president Chris Klein declined to comment on Ibrahimovic when contacted by ESPN FC, but one source said should the former Ajax, Barcelona, Inter Milan and Juventus forward reach an agreement with MLS, his destination would indeed be the Galaxy.
> 
> "I think it's going to happen," the source added.




http://www.espnfc.com/soccer-transf...lks-to-play-in-mls-and-join-la-galaxy-sources

Says at the bottom that Keane is contemplating retirement at the end of the year (along with Gerrard) and that it's possible that LA/MLS sign Zlatan and loan him out somewhere in Europe (I'd guess Milan) until the start of the 2017 MLS season. Then in 2017 LA would have Zlatan, GDS and de Jong as DP's.


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

De Jong as a DP ? Why isn't he one now ?


----------



## Brock Anton

IHaveNoCreativity said:


> De Jong as a DP ? Why isn't he one now ?




He signed a one-year deal with options for two more. If he meets certain requirements (which I'm sure he will), those options kick in his contract occupies a DP slot, likely Gerrard's. He agreed to a lesser deal this year, I'm assuming, because he received a decent amount from getting bought out by Milan. 

LA used TAM on him as well, so I'm sure he's around that $500-700k range anyways. So basically a DP salary.


----------



## Big McLargehuge

Yeah, De Jong is a non-DP DP. He's basically guaranteed to be taking Gerrard's DP spot at the end of the season. He's making less than Omar was last year, but he's still heavily TAMed down.

The thought of Keane retiring makes me sad...but his replacement is already on the roster, really, and Ibrahimović would be pretty beastly in the MLS despite only being a year younger.

Back when I was first getting into soccer my first jersey was an Ibrahimović jersey I picked up on the streets of Barcelona. Not exactly his most memorable stop, but it'd be pretty neat to see him end up here just like Keane did (Tottenham being my gateway drug).


----------



## kingsboy11

I saw somewhere that the Union had discovery rights on Ibra, but I doubt he'd want to go there or the Union would be willing to spend that kind of money to get him.


----------



## Vamos Rafa

Big McLargehuge said:


> Yeah, De Jong is a non-DP DP. He's basically guaranteed to be taking Gerrard's DP spot at the end of the season. He's making less than Omar was last year, but he's still heavily TAMed down.
> 
> *The thought of Keane retiring makes me sad...but his replacement is already on the roster, really, and Ibrahimović would be pretty beastly in the MLS despite only being a year younger.*
> 
> Back when I was first getting into soccer my first jersey was an Ibrahimović jersey I picked up on the streets of Barcelona. Not exactly his most memorable stop, but it'd be pretty neat to see him end up here just like Keane did (Tottenham being my gateway drug).




Keane is up there with Becks and Henry as one of the stars from Europe who was committed to growing the league. The anti-Rafa Marquez.


----------



## Ugmo

kingsboy11 said:


> I saw somewhere that the Union had discovery rights on Ibra, but I doubt he'd want to go there or the Union would be willing to spend that kind of money to get him.




"Discovery" rights on Zlatan Ibrahimovic.

Oh MLS.


----------



## Big McLargehuge

kingsboy11 said:


> I saw somewhere that the Union had discovery rights on Ibra, but I doubt he'd want to go there or the Union would be willing to spend that kind of money to get him.




If they honestly try to pull that the Union deserve to be slapped.

'Discover rights' on a player like Zlatan is nothing short of insulting.

Most likely we end up having to throw them a pittance, like with Lletget. At least Lletget required a scout at some point, though 



Vamos Rafa said:


> Keane is up there with Becks and Henry as one of the stars from Europe was was committed to grow the league. The anti-Rafa Marquez.




I would say that he'd be the perfect kind of player to go to China or somewhere else developing its league, because he really only knows how to play at one speed. That said, he's got a bunch of school-aged kids, so I can't see him doing that. He either retires to raise his kids in LA or goes back to Ireland. At this point in his career it's safe to say that family would trump one last paycheck.

The image of him yelling at his Chinese teammates in his unbreakable accent does make me chuckle, though. Native English speakers take months to understand what the hell he's saying when he's talking slowly


----------



## Brock Anton

Philly does have Ibra's 'discovery' rights. The Union kind of confirmed it. 

Also, earlier in the week somebody snapped a photo of a list of players in the Union's office on a whiteboard titled 'discovery list'. 






Both Zlatan and Michael de Leeuw (who Chicago is after) have been confirmed to be on the Union's discovery list, so this is likely legit.


----------



## Virtanen18

Kurtis Larson must be the worst sports reporter I've come across. Dude is a such a clueless hack. Any TFC fans actually like this guy?


----------



## Big McLargehuge

Oh, I wasn't doubting that Philadelphia put a claim on Ibra, I'm saying that the fact that global superstars can be claimed as 'discovered' is outright disgusting and/or insulting.

There's no way in hell Ibrahimović would play in Philadelphia anyway, they simply put a claim on him so they can milk an asset from the LA or NY team that is eventually able to bring him over. There's no scouting involved, there doesn't need to be any contact with agents involved, you just put a name on a list and voila, instant extortion. That is how you turn a mechanism that makes a degree of sense (i.e. Columbus discovers this unknown 19 year-old from, I dunno, Madagascar, but are unable to outright sign him despite putting in the time to scout and contact him and his agent, they put a claim on the kid so that the next time he's on the market a team like LA can't just swoop in and sign him without Columbus getting the first chance) into a farce.

Even the Lletget situation was ****** as New England 'discovered' Lletget only after the Galaxy showed interest in him. It's a system that comes from a good place, but is too easily exploitable.


----------



## Ugmo

Big McLargehuge said:


> Oh, I wasn't doubting that Philadelphia put a claim on Ibra, I'm saying that the fact that global superstars can be claimed as 'discovered' is outright disgusting and/or insulting.
> 
> There's no way in hell Ibrahimović would play in Philadelphia anyway, they simply put a claim on him so they can milk an asset from the LA or NY team that is eventually able to bring him over. There's no scouting involved, there doesn't need to be any contact with agents involved, you just put a name on a list and voila, instant extortion. That is how you turn a mechanism that makes a degree of sense (i.e. Columbus discovers this unknown 19 year-old from, I dunno, Madagascar, but are unable to outright sign him despite putting in the time to scout and contact him and his agent, they put a claim on the kid so that the next time he's on the market a team like LA can't just swoop in and sign him without Columbus getting the first chance) into a farce.
> 
> Even the Lletget situation was ****** as New England 'discovered' Lletget only after the Galaxy showed interest in him. It's a system that comes from a good place, but is too easily exploitable.




Someone on Big Soccer pointed out that the whole point of the "discovery" rule is to keep MLS clubs from getting into bidding wars with each other. Which, if that's the case, puts things in a different perspective. Seems like there might be a more sensible way of going about that though. It's pretty ludicrous that Philly is going to get 50 grand just for putting a name on a list.


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

Just take the FIFA 16 database, transform it into a list format, and make the title "Discovery List" and there you go, permanent profit.


----------



## Big McLargehuge

That does sound like something the MLS would do.


----------



## Ugmo

I wonder whose discovery list Messi and Ronaldo are on.


----------



## Brock Anton

Ugmo said:


> I wonder whose discovery list Messi and Ronaldo are on.




Probably RSL. They have exclusive intel that Ronaldo is just begging to live in Sandy, Utah.


----------



## Cucumber

Honestly besides LA, NYCRB, NYCFC, Orlando and Toronto is there a team with the $$$ that could ever afford a foreign superstar looking to live out his glory days?

Maybe Seattle after Dempsey? Montreal?


----------



## Brock Anton

K DEN said:


> Honestly besides LA, NYCRB, NYCFC, Orlando and Toronto is there a team with the $$$ that could ever afford a foreign superstar looking to live out his glory days?
> 
> Maybe Seattle after Dempsey? Montreal?




New England, D.C. United and Colorado could easily afford them. All of their owners are billionaires. Actually, most teams could (I would say that Columbus, Houston, Philly and Portland are the only one's who probably couldn't.)


----------



## Brock Anton

Brek Shea has been a trainwreck today.


----------



## chasespace

Brock Anton said:


> Brek Shea has been a trainwreck today.




He hasn't been super strong at LB all season. He's better when he's pushed up the field


----------



## Brock Anton

David Villa is ****ing brilliant. I know it's obvious, but he doesn't seem to get enough love. All everyone talks about w/NYCFC is how much of a disaster Lampard has been. Somehow, it feels like a multi-million dollar DP is getting underrated in this league. 

He is the epitome of class, both on and off the pitch.


----------



## Fro

Brock Anton said:


> New England, D.C. United and Colorado could easily afford them. All of their owners are billionaires. Actually, most teams could (I would say that Columbus, Houston, Philly and Portland are the only one's who probably couldn't.)




I've no clue how much money Precourt has...but I doubt he would try to sign a player like that...unless fans were flocking thru the doors...but honestly, signing a big name would probably get fans to come watch....


----------



## Vamos Rafa

Brock Anton said:


> David Villa is ****ing brilliant. I know it's obvious, but he doesn't seem to get enough love. All everyone talks about w/NYCFC is how much of a disaster Lampard has been. Somehow, it feels like a multi-million dollar DP is getting underrated in this league.
> 
> He is the epitome of class, both on and off the pitch.




Has he done any interviews in English?


----------



## chasespace

Union released the salaries for this season
http://www.mlsplayers.org/images/May 15, 2016 Salary Information - By Club.pdf

Orlando has a guaranteed salary of just over $11.5million. Over $7million is for Kaka alone. Some more big name players or quality depth would be nice...


----------



## varsaku

chasespace said:


> Union released the salaries for this season
> http://www.mlsplayers.org/images/May 15, 2016 Salary Information - By Club.pdf
> 
> Orlando has a guaranteed salary of just over $11.5million. Over $7million is for Kaka alone. Some more big name players or quality depth would be nice...




lol, Lampard is NYCFC's highest paid player.


----------



## Brock Anton

RBNY blowing the doors off NYCFC.


----------



## Virtanen18

Brock Anton said:


> RBNY blowing the doors off NYCFC.



5-0 and an NYRB player was just complaining about his jersey being pulled lol


----------



## Brock Anton

Brazil'd


----------



## AdmiralsFan24

Giants leading the Jets 7-0.


----------



## varsaku

Football score in a baseball stadium by a soccer team. What a game.


----------



## worstfaceoffmanever

NYCFC will find a way to blame this on Jason Kreis, I'm sure.


----------



## Basement Cat

varsaku said:


> Football score in a baseball stadium by a soccer team. What a game.






What a ****in great game to be at


----------



## IU Hawks fan

What was the atmosphere like, lotta Bulls fans?


----------



## Basement Cat

IU Hawks fan said:


> What was the atmosphere like, lotta Bulls fans?




The away supporters were about 3-4 sections full (so maybe 1-2k?). Not sure exactly but they were loud all game. I sat in the upper deck on the other side and there were patches of NYRB fans all over, but obviously were much more NYCFC fans. The announced attendance was 38kish and I'd say there were maybe 6-7k Red Bulls fans. Obviously, we had a lot more to cheer about so it was a very festive atmosphere.


----------



## Basement Cat

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txC7hDafVIo

This video kind of gives you an idea of the numbers/atmosphere


----------



## JWK

Score a random goal out of nowhere, park the bus. Story of 2016 Rapids


----------



## Brock Anton

JWK said:


> Score a random goal out of nowhere, park the bus. Story of 2016 Rapids




It's working tho.


----------



## Virtanen18

How much longer is Lampard's contract?


----------



## Brock Anton

Virtanen18 said:


> How much longer is Lampard's contract?




I think it's done at the end of the season.


----------



## Pouchkine

Another incredibly horrible game by the referee for the Orlando-Impact game. Should have given something like 6-7 clear yellows and an automatic red in the first half but it seems those clowns in mls can't give card in the first half. It's the opposite of nhl hockey before when refs couldn't call penalties late in the games. And to finish in style Orlando's winning goal was clearly offside and an easy one for the assistant to call. I've never seen worst refereeing on a constantly horrible basis than in mls it's up there with wwf referees. First they are bad, Second they seem to have a stupid director...Hopeless situation at the moment. 

The turf is also responsible for at least 2-3 injuries. The game was decent though when the players actually focused on playing and the crowd was great.


----------



## chasespace

Cruyff said:


> Another incredibly horrible game by the referee for the Orlando-Impact game. Should have given something like 6-7 clear yellows and an automatic red in the first half but it seems those clowns in mls can't give card in the first half. It's the opposite of nhl hockey before when refs couldn't call penalties late in the games. And to finish in style Orlando's winning goal was clearly offside and an easy one for the assistant to call. I've never seen worst refereeing on a constantly horrible basis than in mls it's up there with wwf referees. First they are bad, Second they seem to have a stupid director...Hopeless situation at the moment.
> 
> *The turf is also responsible for at least 2-3 injuries.* The game was decent though when the players actually focused on playing and the crowd was great.




 No. The turf at the Citrus Bowl is better than most grass fields in North America


----------



## Pouchkine

That's why the guys got injured yesterday and Drogba didn't play on it...

Not to talk about the number of times passes went long because this stupid turf field accelerates the ball too much.


----------



## chasespace

Cruyff said:


> That's why the guys got injured yesterday and Drogba didn't play on it...
> 
> Not to talk about the number of times passes went long because this stupid turf field accelerates the ball too much.




Not why the guys got injured or they would have said something and Drogba didn't play on it because he's a princess.


----------



## Ugmo

Did Lampard get booed yesterday when he came on? Sure sounded like it. Was that Red Bull fans or was it the NYCFC fans too?

Anyway, just one more indication that blowing 18 million bucks on three geriatric, bored former superstars (well, two.... Villa still seems motivated) is a recipe for disaster in MLS.


----------



## Pouchkine

NYCFC is one big joke overall.


----------



## Brock Anton

Ugmo said:


> Did Lampard get booed yesterday when he came on? Sure sounded like it. Was that Red Bull fans or was it the NYCFC fans too?
> 
> Anyway, just one more indication that blowing 18 million bucks on three geriatric, bored former superstars (well, two.... Villa still seems motivated) is a recipe for disaster in MLS.




Yes, he got booed quite loudly, I believe it was from both fanbases as well.


----------



## Ugmo

Brock Anton said:


> Yes, he got booed quite loudly, I believe it was from both fanbases as well.




You're right:



Ouch!

And in this one you can actually see NYCFC fans booing him:


----------



## Basement Cat

The best was him being introduced as "Super Frank Lampard"


----------



## Ugmo

So when Zlatan signs for LAG, how are they going to work it... loan deal and we don't get to see him in MLS for another 9 months? Or can they find a way to bend / change the rules? As a more or less neutral MLS fan, I sure hope it's the latter.


----------



## Virtanen18

Ugmo said:


> Did Lampard get booed yesterday when he came on? Sure sounded like it. Was that Red Bull fans or was it the NYCFC fans too?
> 
> Anyway, just one more indication that blowing 18 million bucks on three geriatric, bored former superstars (well, two.... Villa still seems motivated) is a recipe for disaster in MLS.





He doesn't seem very self-aware. I wonder what they'll do with that money next year.


----------



## chasespace

Ugmo said:


> So when Zlatan signs for LAG, how are they going to work it... loan deal and we don't get to see him in MLS for another 9 months? Or can they find a way to bend / change the rules? As a more or less neutral MLS fan, I sure hope it's the latter.




Probably orchestrate a trade for TAM to buy someone down from a DP slot until Keane retires at the end of the season


----------



## Pavel Buchnevich

Why is CFG allowed to use NYCFC as a farm team for NYCFC with the sole goal of making money instead of winning Championships but Jorge Vergara wasn't allowed to do that with Chivas USA?


----------



## chasespace

Pavel Buchnevich said:


> Why is CFG allowed to use NYCFC as a farm team for NYCFC with the sole goal of making money instead of winning Championships but Jorge Vergara wasn't allowed to do that with Chivas USA?




CFG has more money


----------



## Basement Cat

Ugmo said:


> So when Zlatan signs for LAG, how are they going to work it... loan deal and we don't get to see him in MLS for another 9 months? Or can they find a way to bend / change the rules? As a more or less neutral MLS fan, I sure hope it's the latter.




Maybe Gerrard leaves during summer?

Ibra-Keane
Magee-Gio-Zardes
De Jong

??


----------



## Brock Anton

Pavel Buchnevich said:


> Why is CFG allowed to use NYCFC as a farm team for NYCFC with the sole goal of making money instead of winning Championships but Jorge Vergara wasn't allowed to do that with Chivas USA?




Because NYCFC is making MLS money/headlines by signing guys like Villa, Pirlo and Lampard. Something Chivas USA never did.


----------



## Ugmo

Pavel Buchnevich said:


> Why is CFG allowed to use NYCFC as a farm team for NYCFC with the sole goal of making money instead of winning Championships but Jorge Vergara wasn't allowed to do that with Chivas USA?




Was Vergara not allowed to do that? I thought he tried that very thing but simply failed at it.


----------



## Ugmo

chasespace said:


> Probably orchestrate a trade for TAM to buy someone down from a DP slot until Keane retires at the end of the season




Would definitely be interesting to see how they manage this. As long as they do - I'm sick of these lame-o deals where someone sings with the league and then doesn't show up for another 9 months at best or year at the worst (Lampard).




Basement Cat said:


> Maybe Gerrard leaves during summer?
> 
> Ibra-Keane
> Magee-Gio-Zardes
> De Jong
> 
> ??




Gerrard seems kind of like dead weight. I would be happy to see him leave and be replaced by Zlatan.


----------



## chasespace

Ugmo said:


> Was Vergara not allowed to do that?* I thought he tried that very thing but simply failed at it.*




He did, which is where he lost the graces of the MLS and the fans. Also, blatantly saying you're only going to sign players of Mexican decent would have led to all kinds of legal issues if it was actively pursued.


----------



## varsaku

Ugmo said:


> So when Zlatan signs for LAG, how are they going to work it... loan deal and we don't get to see him in MLS for another 9 months? Or can they find a way to bend / change the rules? As a more or less neutral MLS fan, I sure hope it's the latter.




I think Gerard will leave during the summer window and open up that DP spot to sign Zlatan.



Brock Anton said:


> Because NYCFC is making MLS money/headlines by signing guys like Villa, Pirlo and Lampard. Something Chivas USA never did.




Lampard created a lot of buzz around the team which helped get a lot of fans. I think it has however run its course and now fans have turned on him. They should look to get rid of him this summer window and sign someone else. That's alot of money tied up in him.


----------



## Big McLargehuge

I really don't see Gerrard retiring mid-season, though that would be the preferred choice of basically any Galaxy fan.



chasespace said:


> Probably orchestrate a trade for TAM to buy someone down from a DP slot until Keane retires at the end of the season




I don't think there's enough available TAM in the league to buy any of our DPs down. Keane is the cheapest DP and he still makes $3.5 million.


----------



## Fro

Shawn Mitchell ‏@smitchcd 14s15 seconds ago
#CrewSC D Gaston Sauro suffered a torn PCL in his left knee on saturday. Expected to miss at least 4 months, Gregg Berhalter said.


----------



## chasespace

Big McLargehuge said:


> I don't think there's enough available TAM in the league to buy any of our DPs down. Keane is the cheapest DP and he still makes $3.5 million.




It's the MLS, when have roster and transfer rules ever truly applied to big teams?


----------



## Big McLargehuge

chasespace said:


> It's the MLS, when have roster and transfer rules ever truly applied to big teams?




I wouldn't be surprised if we saw a mid-season rule change again, but the TAM thing isn't an option here.

Frankly the league needs teams to be pushing things and the Galaxy aren't the only ones reaping the benefits when the rules are changed to 'help' them. 4 DPs will happen within a couple years one way or another. Then 5.

What really needs to be pumped up is the salary cap, but I digress.


----------



## Brock Anton

I've said it before, but it's long past time for MLS to implement a luxury tax like baseball. Set the 'cap' at something like $10 million (including DP salaries) and every cent you spend above that is a tax which gets spread throughout the clubs who don't spend over the cap. 

That way, teams like LA, NYCFC and Toronto can sign whoever the hell they want and the teams who choose not to spend lavishly get compensated from those who do. But make it so that the money that the small clubs get from the large ones has to be used on something like the club's academy or stadium improvements. They can't just pocket it.


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

Brock Anton said:


> I've said it before, but it's long past time for MLS to implement a luxury tax like baseball. Set the 'cap' at something like $10 million (including DP salaries) and every cent you spend above that is a tax which gets spread throughout the clubs who don't spend over the cap.
> 
> That way, teams like LA, NYCFC and Toronto can sign whoever the hell they want and the teams who choose not to spend lavishly get compensated from those who do. But make it so that the money that the small clubs get from the large ones has to be used on something like the club's academy or stadium improvements. They can't just pocket it.



Isn't the league far from profitable ?


----------



## Brock Anton

Rumors out of Argentina are saying that the Sounders have signed Uruguyan int'l Nicolas Lodeiro. 

That would be a phenomenal signing.


----------



## Basement Cat

Absolutely. Love signings like that


----------



## HajdukSplit

Groin injury for Giovinco and subbed off, Toronto without their three DPs for a while it seems. Ironically the one bright spot of Giovinco not being called up to Italy (he would play during the time when most MLS teams have their best players away) is now gone


----------



## Brock Anton

BWP and RBNY are on a roll. Up 3-0 at HT with BWP netting a hatty.


----------



## Ugmo

Interesting game in the Bronx. People slipping and sliding all over the place (is this usually an issue at Yankee Stadium?), including Villa pulling a David Beckham from the penalty spot after scoring on a beautiful chip. Another MLS goal in injury time.

Oh, and Lampard got mercilessly booed again. Sounded even louder than the last game.


----------



## Vamos Rafa

What is the latest on Zlatan?


----------



## Pavel Buchnevich

Likely Man United


----------



## Fro

Kamara hattrick!!!!!no not that one...


----------



## Vamos Rafa

Do any of you guys think the NYRB will become NJRB someday?


----------



## Basement Cat

Vamos Rafa said:


> Do you any of you guys think the NYRB will become NJRB someday?




Nope


----------



## Ugmo

More likely that the RB part will disappear at some point.


----------



## Vamos Rafa

Ugmo said:


> More likely that the RB part will disappear at some point.




If the new owner is Jersey-based, I could see it.


----------



## Ugmo

Vamos Rafa said:


> If the new owner is Jersey-based, I could see it.




But they even got rid of the "NJ" part long before Red Bull took over. They never wanted it in the first place but were forced to use it under New Jersey law because they were playing in a state-owned facility, if I remember correctly. Remember they were simply "MetroStars" - with no geographic qualifier - before Red Bull took over.


----------



## Basement Cat

The league wants the whole NY rivalry thing too so no way Garber allows it.


----------



## Blainer114*

toronto fc and vancouver whitecaps playing for the canadian championship, happy we beat montreal, drogba is such a diver


----------



## Scandale du Jour

Blainer114 said:


> toronto fc and vancouver whitecaps playing for the canadian championship, happy we beat montreal, drogba is such a diver




When you have Giovinco on your team, you cannot complain about diving


----------



## Brock Anton

Philly and Vincent Nogueira mutually agreed to terminate his contract due to "personal health concerns". 

First off, hopefully everything is alright with Nogueira personally. But on the field, that's a massive blow for the Union, easily one of the most underrated players in MLS since his signing.


----------



## Brock Anton

All of Lampard, Villa and Pirlo have scored today for NYCFC vs. Philly ... who look lost in midfield w/o Nogueira.


----------



## Basement Cat

Never thought I'd see the day


----------



## Pavel Buchnevich

Brock Anton said:


> All of Lampard, Villa and Pirlo have scored today for NYCFC vs. Philly ... who look lost in midfield w/o Nogueira.




So you mean there will be no Jack Harrison tweets today asking why the fans boo Lampard?


----------



## Brock Anton

Lucas Melano may have wrapped up the Fallon d'Floor tonight.


----------



## chasespace

After that no-goal call during the Dallas-SKC game, MLS needs goalline tech


----------



## kingsboy11

chasespace said:


> After that no-goal call during the Dallas-SKC game, MLS needs goalline tech




That was embarrassing that they didn't call that a goal. It wasn't even close


----------



## Ugmo

chasespace said:


> After that no-goal call during the Dallas-SKC game, MLS needs goalline tech




MLS is getting video replay review in a couple of seasons along with a bunch of other leagues as part of a FIFA test program. Doesn't help Dallas any, but in a couple of seasons that goal will count.

My favorite, clearly audible chant from the SKC - Dallas game: "Let's get heat stroke! Let's get heat stroke!"



kingsboy11 said:


> That was embarrassing that they didn't call that a goal. It wasn't even close




The German Eurosport commentator pointed out that the linesman probably couldn't tell where the ball was because of the way Melea stretched out his body to make the save.


----------



## Ugmo

Fun game last night between Portland and Houston, although Houston got robbed of a point.

The German Eurosport commentator loves Timber Joey.  Dude calls everything from FA Cup finals and Bundesliga games to Champions League matches for Sky Sports, and he couldn't stop chuckling about Timber Joey. Maybe Timber Joey isn't as lame as I thought he was!


----------



## varsaku

chasespace said:


> After that no-goal call during the Dallas-SKC game, MLS needs goalline tech




I am sure the equipment it self is very expensive and will have additional costs to maintain it.



Ugmo said:


> Fun game last night between Portland and Houston, although Houston got robbed of a point.
> 
> The German Eurosport commentator loves Timber Joey.  Dude calls everything from FA Cup finals and Bundesliga games to Champions League matches for Sky Sports, and he couldn't stop chuckling about Timber Joey. Maybe Timber Joey isn't as lame as I thought he was!




I think Timber Joey is the best mascot in sports. It beats having a guy run around in a crazy costume.


----------



## Vamos Rafa

4 years ago today, Dr. Beckham magically heals Sam Cronin.


----------



## kingsboy11

Vamos Rafa said:


> 4 years ago today, Dr. Beckham magically heals Sam Cronin.





ah memories


----------



## Brock Anton

Adrian Heath fired by Orlando. 

I know the fans really liked him, but it's the right choice IMO. The late collapses, lack of discipline and numerous defensive errors are coaching problems.

I'd guess we'll hear the usual suspects (Kries and Petke) linked to the job. But who knows what their ownership will do.


----------



## Savant

Brock Anton said:


> Adrian Heath fired by Orlando.
> 
> I know the fans really liked him, but it's the right choice IMO. The late collapses, lack of discipline and numerous defensive errors are coaching problems.
> 
> I'd guess we'll hear the usual suspects (Kries and Petke) linked to the job. But who knows what their ownership will do.




Orlando is a really good landing spot for someone. While I think Kreis or Petke would both be good fits, I think the new front office in Orlando will look for a bigger splash.


----------



## Basement Cat

Dunga to Orlando?


----------



## Big McLargehuge

Vamos Rafa said:


> 4 years ago today, Dr. Beckham magically heals Sam Cronin.





The moment I went from tolerating Beckham to loving him


----------



## Ugmo

Vamos Rafa said:


> 4 years ago today, Dr. Beckham magically heals Sam Cronin.





That is awesome. I somehow missed that the first time around.


----------



## Brock Anton

Great work from Zardes to turn Scott and get the ball in to Keane.


----------



## Brock Anton

The 11 players voted to the All-Star Game by the fans



> GK: Andre Blake (PHI)
> DF: Matt Besler (SKC), Laurent Ciman (MTL), Keegan Rosenberry (PHI)
> MF: Giovani dos Santos (LA), Kaka (ORL), Darlington Nagbe (POR), Andrea Pirlo (NYC)
> FW: Didier Drogba (MTL), Sebastian Giovinco (TFC), David Villa (NYC)




It's against Arsenal, so there's a 100% chance of a Drogba goal.


----------



## Basement Cat

Does that exact 11 have to start the game?


----------



## Brock Anton

Basement Cat said:


> Does that exact 11 have to start the game?




No, the coach (Kinnear) can start whoever he wants. Those were just the first 11 players voted by the fans.


----------



## Scandale du Jour

Brock Anton said:


> The 11 players voted to the All-Star Game by the fans
> 
> 
> 
> It's against Arsenal, so there's a 100% chance of a Drogba goal.




He won't go to the all-star game. Hell, if he goes, I'll be freaking mad. He barely plays for IMFC because he is "injured". If he goes to the AS game, it would be quite the insult.


----------



## Brock Anton

Looks like the Rapids are going to be that team this year that just finds a way to grab a result no matter the circumstances. Vancouver? Yeah, they need a striker. Badly.


----------



## DoyleG

Basement Cat said:


> Dunga to Orlando?




Guess the Brazilians aren't finished with torturing him yet.


----------



## varsaku




----------



## Ugmo

varsaku said:


>





There are a bunch of de Jongs, so googled this to figure out which one they were talking about. It's apparently Marcel de Jong, which is kind of a letdown.


----------



## Mad Brills*

tfc doing nothing again.

Sad!


----------



## Fro

Man the crew are just awful this year...will be interested to see what they do this week...


----------



## Dominator13

Mad Brills said:


> tfc doing nothing again.
> 
> Sad!




They have their 3 DP's , brought in defensive help last winter, got Hercules Gomez last summer, what do you want them to do?


----------



## Ugmo

Imagine if they could somehow dump the dead weight of Altidore on some hapless team.


----------



## Brock Anton

Brilliant assist from Fabian Castillo


----------



## Quid Pro Clowe

San Jose scored the game-winning goal against Toronto down 2 players.


----------



## Fro

terrible red card last night to Afful last night to allow DC to take 2 needed points from the Crew...


----------



## Ugmo

My thoughts on yesterday:

- Vancouver and Canada have their very own Freddy Adu!
- Did I see a full section (presumably a few hundred fans) of KC away supporters in Colorado for a regular season game? That would have been unthinkable not that long ago.
- Man, did Toronto blow it.
- The Crew got rid of their Kamara and replaced him with a different Kamara who appears to be just as good.
- Dallas bounced back from the red card and thrashing they got in Seattle like it didn't faze them at all.


----------



## kingsboy11

Castillo and Mauro Diaz are pretty good


----------



## chasespace

Orlando is incapable of winning a game it seems. Draw after draw.


----------



## JunglePete

Ugmo said:


> My thoughts on yesterday:
> 
> - Vancouver and Canada have their very own Freddy Adu!
> - Did I see a full section (presumably a few hundred fans) of KC away supporters in Colorado for a regular season game? That would have been unthinkable not that long ago.
> - Man, did Toronto blow it.
> - The Crew got rid of their Kamara and replaced him with a different Kamara who appears to be just as good.
> - Dallas bounced back from the red card and thrashing they got in Seattle like it didn't faze them at all.




Ola Kamara will win Newcomer of the Year. To think he was supposed to be Kei's backup, now they got an elite striker. 9 goals in 9 starts. Only Adi, Piatti and Villa have more goals.


----------



## Brock Anton

Kreis is in advanced discussions to become Orlando's coach. 

http://www.fourfourtwo.com/us/news/...medium=t&utm_source=Twitter&utm_medium=Social


----------



## Savant

Brock Anton said:


> Kreis is in advanced discussions to become Orlando's coach.
> 
> http://www.fourfourtwo.com/us/news/...medium=t&utm_source=Twitter&utm_medium=Social




That's about as good as a landing spot Kreis can get in this league. Was thinking Kreis would get Seattle if Sigi gets popped and Petke would take Orlando, but this works too.


----------



## Ugmo

Savant said:


> That's about as good as a landing spot Kreis can get in this league.




Yep, seems like a good gig. Definitely an ambitious franchise.


----------



## Mad Brills*

vanney is terrible


----------



## kingsboy11

Orlando officially hires Kreis as Head coach. I'm surprised it took so long for someone to hire him. This will be a good landing spot for him.


----------



## Brock Anton

Fully expect Orlando to go hard after a striker now. They're going to need someone to play up top with Larin in Kreis' 4-4-2 diamond. Baptista can't be a consistent starter for them.


----------



## Cucumber

Brock Anton said:


> Fully expect Orlando to go hard after a striker now. They're going to need someone to play up top with Larin in Kreis' 4-4-2 diamond. Baptista can't be a consistent starter for them.




Probably should just go draft one in the first round at the draft.


----------



## chasespace

Brock Anton said:


> Fully expect Orlando to go hard after a striker now. They're going to need someone to play up top with Larin in Kreis' 4-4-2 diamond. Baptista can't be a consistent starter for them.




Hadji Barry is pretty decent. Young so his skills need some work but he has speed to burn and is always running all over the place so he would be a good stop-gap until they bring in someone more veteran. Holding out hope for Klose but probably not.

Really want him to bring in a defender or two more than anything as our backline is atrocious.


----------



## Fro

per Tom Reed (Crew/CBJ beat writer @treed1919) Crew have deal in place for CB Nicolai Naess from Norway.

Plays for Stabaek...anyone have any insight?


----------



## Cody Webster

The Revs move past the Union in PK's tonight. Onto the semi's for NE


----------



## kingsboy11

DC trades Espindola to Vancouver for allocation money


----------



## Brock Anton

U.S. Open Cup semifinals

New England vs. Chicago
LA Galaxy vs. FC Dallas

Draw to find out hosts will be tomorrow.... and as far as I know, both semis will be televised on ESPN.


----------



## Basement Cat

Bruce was so pissed that his team won lmao


----------



## Ugmo

kingsboy11 said:


> DC trades Espindola to Vancouver for allocation money




Is he a locker room cancer or something? He's a pretty good MLS player but he never sticks around any place for very long.


----------



## Fro

Crew signed a keeper today...Zach Steffen from Freiberg...guess he was in the Philly Youth System but they never offered a contract to him...


----------



## Brock Anton

Fro said:


> Crew signed a keeper today...Zach Steffen from Freiberg...guess he was in the Philly Youth System but they never offered a contract to him...




He's arguably the top U.S. goalkeeping prospect.


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

Remember when Philly had a ton of keepers..


----------



## Brock Anton

IHaveNoCreativity said:


> Remember when Philly had a ton of keepers..




Rais M'Bolhi #neverforget


----------



## kingsboy11

Brock Anton said:


> He's arguably the top U.S. goalkeeping prospect.




I like him more than Cropper and Horvath. I was very impressed with his performance in the U-20 World Cup.


----------



## Hackett

Brock Anton said:


> Fully expect Orlando to go hard after a striker now. They're going to need someone to play up top with Larin in Kreis' 4-4-2 diamond. Baptista can't be a consistent starter for them.




I read in the Canadian soccer thread that Larin could be moving to benfica.


----------



## kingsboy11

Sounding like Fabian Castillo will be going to Trabzonspor. Huge loss for Dallas if true


----------



## Vamos Rafa

Huge win in Portland!


----------



## Dominator13

Impact are as legit as any team this season. They have a fantastic group with depth at every single position. To top it off our 2nd DP in franchise history Hernan Bernardello is coming back soon, and an upgrade in the holding midfielder role is the missing link to send that team over the top.


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

Pax Macioretty said:


> Impact are as legit as any team this season. They have a fantastic group with depth at every single position. To top it off our 2nd DP in franchise history Hernan Bernardello is coming back soon, and an upgrade in the holding midfielder role is the missing link to send that team over the top.



So the 3rd DP ?

I thought Bernadello wasn't a fit..


----------



## gary69

Toronto (Giovinco) had a great game.


----------



## Brock Anton

IHaveNoCreativity said:


> So the 3rd DP ?
> 
> I thought Bernadello wasn't a fit..




Bernardello apparently isn't going to be a DP. 

And yeah, the Impact are legitimate contenders. Piatti is having an MVP-caliber season and Drogba is Drogba. Adding a guy like Bernardello is only going to help lock down the middle of the park and give extra protection to the back four.

As for Toronto, I know he's not the most popular, but they're a completely different (and better) team with Altidore in the lineup. He's not scoring, but he takes up so much space up top and opens up the lanes for Giovinco. His hold up play is also crucial as it allows Giovinco to play a bit deeper and run off him, which gives defense headaches.


----------



## Brock Anton

The Sounders are done.


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

Brock Anton said:


> The Sounders are done.




Why ?


----------



## redmosquito

Brock Anton said:


> The Sounders are done.




Absolutely lifeless today. Hard to see how they can make up ground when they play like that against a somewhat depleted SKC


----------



## Brock Anton

IHaveNoCreativity said:


> Why ?




They're 10 points behind the last playoff spot and even if they sign Lodeiro, they'd still be absolutely terrible everywhere else. This team is just plain bad, defense, midfield, attack, everything just sucks. And to add on, they have a coach who should have been fired at least 2 years ago. They're going absolute nowhere fast. I'll take a team like the Fire over them any day. At least the Fire show heart and give 100%, this Sounders team just doesn't care. 

They need a complete tear down in the offseason. Starting with the likes of Sigi Schmid, Brad Evans and Ozzie Alonso. Those three absolutely have to go. Schmid, as I said, should have been fired after the collapse they had in 2013, let alone what happened in 2014 and 2015. Evans is a guy who's not worth what he's being paid (nor is he a CB) and Alonso is a shell of his former self ... when he actually plays, that is.

Not to mention, them holding on to Sigi so long cost them Kreis, who'd have probably taken that job in a heartbeat.


----------



## Big McLargehuge

They are a bad team right now, period.


----------



## New Jersey

Very content with the result over NYC. Fun game to be a part of at Red Bull Arena.

I hope this can be a springboard for some run of consistency against teams that aren't currently the Yankees' tenants, particularly on the road. Luckily, RBNY finds themselves only two points out of first with a goal differential +12 better than NYC despite the 1-0-6 start.


----------



## SJSharks72

Brock Anton said:


> They're 10 points behind the last playoff spot and even if they sign Lodeiro, they'd still be absolutely terrible everywhere else. This team is just plain bad, defense, midfield, attack, everything just sucks. And to add on, they have a coach who should have been fired at least 2 years ago. They're going absolute nowhere fast. I'll take a team like the Fire over them any day. At least the Fire show heart and give 100%, this Sounders team just doesn't care.
> 
> They need a complete tear down in the offseason. Starting with the likes of Sigi Schmid, Brad Evans and Ozzie Alonso. Those three absolutely have to go. Schmid, as I said, should have been fired after the collapse they had in 2013, let alone what happened in 2014 and 2015. Evans is a guy who's not worth what he's being paid (nor is he a CB) and Alonso is a shell of his former self ... when he actually plays, that is.
> 
> Not to mention, them holding on to Sigi so long cost them Kreis, who'd have probably taken that job in a heartbeat.



Yeah you're just straight up wrong about Evans and Alonso. Alonso has been the only player this season that has been consistently good. Evans is a fantastic leader. Might not be a center back but he's way better than Scott and Friberg. Sigi does need to go though. You are entirely right about that. They shouldn't be playing a 4-3-3. Should go back to a 4-4-2.

Dempsey-Morris
Ivanschitz-Roldan/Evans-Alonso-(probably need someone here)
Jones-Marshall-Torres-Mears

Once Lodeiro comes in then they can move into a diamond and put him at attacking mid and drop Evans/Roldan and play Alonso as a holding mid.


----------



## kingsboy11

Olympiakos offering 3 million for Dom Dwyer


----------



## Dominator13

IHaveNoCreativity said:


> So the 3rd DP ?
> 
> I thought Bernadello wasn't a fit..




The 3rd DP is Lucas Ontivero, a loaned player from Galatasaray. He has mad technical skills but still hasn't put it together yet. He's young but he has time, he's only 21. For now he basically he looks like Lopez looked like for the Dynamo when they made him a DP.


----------



## bleedblue1223

kingsboy11 said:


> Olympiakos offering 3 million for Dom Dwyer




Hopefully he doesn't leave, SKC needs to add a scorer, not lose one. He does make over 600k and he is expecting a child soon with Sydney Leroux, so I could see them wanting to stay for personal reasons too.


----------



## Milos Krasic




----------



## bleedblue1223

Bedoya, so salty. Maybe he should just worry about playing better.


----------



## SJSharks72

Avangard Barys said:


>





I would love Bedoya to sign in Seattle. Put him on the wing and sign Lodeiro. Our attack is instantly reenergized


----------



## Basement Cat

Something like:

Dempsey-Morris
Ivanschitz-Lodeiro-Bedoya
Alonso

???

Would be a really solid front six in MLS.


----------



## Ugmo

bleedblue1223 said:


> Hopefully he doesn't leave, SKC needs to add a scorer, not lose one. He does make over 600k and he is expecting a child soon with Sydney Leroux, so I could see them wanting to stay for personal reasons too.




Also, that would take him out of contention for the USMNT I would think, which apparently is a possibility in a few years' time.


----------



## bleedblue1223

Ugmo said:


> Also, that would take him out of contention for the USMNT I would think, which apparently is a possibility in a few years' time.




He'd be eligible in 2017 since he got his green card in 2012. I don't see any scenario that he passes that up as he wants to play for the USMNT. He'd arguably start when he gets eligible. At a minimum, he'd be on the team.


----------



## Basement Cat

Borchers looks to have suffered a career ending injury. You hate to see a player's career end like that. Portland is looking at Steven Taylor as a replacement.


----------



## SJSharks72

Great day in Seattle. Schmid is gone and Lodeiro is in Seattle.

Real question is who replaces Sigi though?


----------



## Cucumber

Basement Cat said:


> Borchers looks to have suffered a career ending injury. You hate to see a player's career end like that. Portland is looking at Steven Taylor as a replacement.






if its the newcastle steven taylor then 


he sucked so much in the epl I doubt he will be good in mls. we will see though


----------



## Brock Anton

SJSharks39 said:


> Great day in Seattle. Schmid is gone and Lodeiro is in Seattle.
> 
> Real question is who replaces Sigi though?




Had to happen. 

If they stay with a domestic guy, I'd think that Petke and Preki could be two guys at or near the top (sucks that they were a week late on Kreis). But I have a feeling they're going to go try and make a splash and go foreign.


----------



## Milos Krasic




----------



## varsaku

ESPN's MLS TV audiences up 32 percent in 2016



> Leading up to the 2016 MLS All-Star Game, this yearâ€™s Major League Soccer matches on ESPN and ESPN2 have delivered an average audience of 312,000 viewers (227,000 household impressions), an increase of 32 percent in viewers (235,000) and 44 percent in television homes (158,000) from the same period in 2015. On WatchESPN, the E1/E2 average minute audience to-date this season is 12,000, an increase of 127 percent increase over 5,000 in 2015.
> 
> ESPN Deportes is seeing a 44 percent audience increase with an average 46,000 Hispanic viewers year-to-date in 2016, compared to 32,000 in 2015. Spanish language telecasts on WatchESPN had an increase of 20 percent in average minute audience to-date this season vs 2015.






> ESPN's top three MLS audiences this year so far have been:
> 
> 1. 616,000 for Seattle Sounders vs. New York City FC on June 25
> 2. 536,000 for Seattle Sounders vs. Los Angeles Galaxy on July 9
> 3. 463,000 for Vancouver Whitecaps vs. Portland Timbers on May 22


----------



## Ugmo

bleedblue1223 said:


> He'd be eligible in 2017 since he got his green card in 2012. I don't see any scenario that he passes that up as he wants to play for the USMNT. He'd arguably start when he gets eligible.  At a minimum, he'd be on the team.




2017? Wow. I had no idea it was that soon.



SJSharks39 said:


> Great day in Seattle. Schmid is gone and Lodeiro is in Seattle.




Amazing. I figured he's be there for years to come.



varsaku said:


> ESPN's MLS TV audiences up 32 percent in 2016




Great news.


----------



## Fro

wow...Martinez will be ATL's first manager if I'm reading that Twellman tweet right?? impressive


----------



## kingsboy11

Vancouver sells Espindola to Liga MX side Club Necaxa. Apparently he wasn't happy about being moved to Vancouver


----------



## Ugmo

Wonder what he's got against Vancouver? I'd be okay with living there.


----------



## Brock Anton

Lodeiro to Seattle is official. Great signing.


----------



## CanadianFlyer88

kingsboy11 said:


> Vancouver sells Espindola to Liga MX side Club Necaxa. Apparently he wasn't happy about being moved to Vancouver






Ugmo said:


> Wonder what he's got against Vancouver? I'd be okay with living there.




He has a 3-month old and probably wasn't going to re-up in Vancouver.

Both sides might have benefitted from Necaxa stepping in; Vancouver received more allocation money than they traded to DC and Espindola ends up with a team he could commit to long term.


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

CanadianFlyer88 said:


> He has a 3-month old and probably wasn't going to re-up in Vancouver.
> 
> Both sides might have benefitted from Necaxa stepping in; Vancouver received more allocation money than they traded to DC and Espindola ends up with a team he could commit to long term.




Win win situation


----------



## Basement Cat

Lodeiro signing for Seattle is a great move for them and MLS as a whole.


----------



## SeawaterOnIce

Lol @ that _All-Star_ game. Pirlo and Villa get subbed after 30 minutes, and were already leaving SJ by the half. 

Shows commitment to NYCFC though.


----------



## Pouchkine

Empty seats everywhere in that joke of a high school stadium in San Jose. What a farce.


----------



## Basement Cat

SeawaterOnIce said:


> Lol @ that _All-Star_ game. Pirlo and Villa get subbed after 30 minutes, and were already leaving SJ by the half.
> 
> Shows commitment to NYCFC though.






Cruyff said:


> Empty seats everywhere in that joke of a high school stadium in San Jose. What a farce.




Think y'all might be taking the gimmick a little too seriously.


----------



## bleedblue1223

Basement Cat said:


> Think y'all might be taking the gimmick a little too seriously.




Exactly it's a joke of a game. When the opposing team is playing a pre-season game, then you know it's a true joke. It'd be better if it was East vs West.


----------



## chasespace

Cruyff said:


> Empty seats everywhere in that joke of a high school stadium in San Jose. What a farce.




Please, tell us how the MLS is a joke of a league for having a spectacle game against a Premier League team.


----------



## Ugmo

I could do without the all-star game. Complete waste of time right in the middle of the season.


----------



## KJS14

Funniest line of the night was when one of the commentators said something like "This is a real competitive all-star game that's interesting to watch, unlike Football, Hockey, Baseball, etc." I guess he didn't realize that the MLB all-star game is an ACTUAL competitive game with home field for the WS on the line.


----------



## Big McLargehuge

All All-Star Games suck, including MLB's.

But they're not targeted at those 20/30somethings populating this thread, they're targeted at kids.


----------



## KJS14

Big McLargehuge said:


> All All-Star Games suck, including MLB's.
> 
> But they're not targeted at those 20/30somethings populating this thread, they're targeted at kids.




Don't get me wrong, I agree with you. And I don't think the MLB all-star game should decide home field for the WS. I just found it funny that the commentator acted as though there was something to play for last night, and he tried to say the other games were far inferior.


----------



## Milos Krasic

No Diego Valeri, no care.

Ok, I did watch, but come on...


----------



## IU Hawks fan

The NHL ASG this year was the most competitive and entertaining all star event of all time.


----------



## bleedblue1223

IU Hawks fan said:


> The NHL ASG this year was the most competitive and entertaining all star event of all time.




No it was not.


----------



## ecemleafs

nycfc abused colorado today. men against boys. jack harrison is sick. frank lampard with the hatty.


----------



## kingsboy11

No Villa, No problem


----------



## Ugmo

The red card helped.


----------



## EC09

I want to get into this league for real next season. Either choosing D.C. United, or waiting for Minnesota. Thoughts?


----------



## ecemleafs

Ugmo said:


> The red card helped.




sure it did. but wihtout the foul nycfc is attacking at pace against like 1 or 2 defenders with their best dribbler on the ball. good chance they score their anyways.


----------



## ecemleafs

PyroK said:


> I want to get into this league for real next season. Either choosing D.C. United, or waiting for Minnesota. Thoughts?




whats ur reasoning for either team?


----------



## EC09

ecemleafs said:


> whats ur reasoning for either team?




D.C. United because they don't belong to a state, it's just a city, plus they got a new logo and a new stadium is being built.

Minnesota because they will be new to the league, but if they don't join in 2017, it'll be D.C. United for sure.


----------



## Cucumber

Any houstan fans here? How good is Barnes?


----------



## SJSharks72

PyroK said:


> I want to get into this league for real next season. Either choosing D.C. United, or waiting for Minnesota. Thoughts?




I would say go for Minnesota, Atlanta, or LAFC. All three of those will be very interesting when they come in. I'm personally a big Sounders fan. Dempsey is my favorite player, and I love the way that Yedlin and Morris play but I'm hoping for Sac Republic to become an MLS team soon since they are a local team for me.


----------



## Ugmo

ecemleafs said:


> sure it did. but wihtout the foul nycfc is attacking at pace against like 1 or 2 defenders with their best dribbler on the ball. good chance they score their anyways.




True, and IIRC they were already up 1-0 when the the Colorado player was sent off.

Still Lampard should have been sent off as well for those too ugly, reckless tackles.


----------



## Pavel Buchnevich

PyroK said:


> I want to get into this league for real next season. Either choosing D.C. United, or waiting for Minnesota. Thoughts?




Wait. 

I agree with the person that mentioned Atlanta. They seem to have big plans.


----------



## Fro

PyroK said:


> D.C. United because they don't belong to a state, it's just a city, plus they got a new logo and a new stadium is being built.
> 
> Minnesota because they will be new to the league, but if they don't join in 2017, it'll be D.C. United for sure.




why not the instate team????


----------



## JWK

Morris


----------



## Brock Anton

Seattle should have won that one like 5-0. Morris, Dempsey, Gomez, Lodeiro, Valdez etc. missed a ton of great chances. Positively, Lodeiro looked really dangerous out there.


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

Drogba with the worst red card I've ever seen given


----------



## kingsboy11

Brock Anton said:


> Seattle should have won that one like 5-0. Morris, Dempsey, Gomez, Lodeiro, Valdez etc. missed a ton of great chances. Positively, Lodeiro looked really dangerous out there.




Galaxy were lucky to be in it. Morris in particular had a game to forget


----------



## kingsboy11

Alejandro Bedoya to Philadelphia Union


----------



## Brock Anton

Good to see a team like Philly splashing the cash.


----------



## Ugmo

Haha Klinsmann. He'll be thrilled that yet another USMNTer is coming to MLS.


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

Good signing for them


----------



## IU Hawks fan

Just ordered my TAM jersey. He's the Fire's best player.


----------



## kingsboy11

IU Hawks fan said:


> Just ordered my TAM jersey. He's the Fire's best player.


----------



## kingsboy11

Rapids acquire Sebastian LeToux from the Union


----------



## dilbert719

kingsboy11 said:


> Rapids acquire Sebastian LeToux from the Union




As exciting as the Bedoya acquisition was, this one hurts. LeToux was our best player for some very lean years, and it's going to be hard to see him in another kit. Still a net plus for us on a rational level, but this one isn't entirely about the rational.


----------



## Brock Anton

Really interesting move with Orlando trading Ceren to San Jose for Perez Garcia. I kind of like it for both clubs (more so for Orlando, MPG should lessen the burden on Kaka/Molino).


----------



## Fro

Crew owner took to twitter that they were trying to bring in a DP...and then there was nothing...what a terrible season for that squad...


----------



## chasespace

Brock Anton said:


> Really interesting move with Orlando trading Ceren to San Jose for Perez Garcia. I kind of like it for both clubs (more so for Orlando, MPG should lessen the burden on Kaka/Molino).




I don't like for Orlando. Ceren was having a down year but he was still one of our better defensive midfielders.


----------



## GarfSnowed

Didn't see it posted here but Red Bulls have signed Israeli international Omer Damari on loan after signing Austrian international David Royer.


----------



## Basement Cat

GarfSnowed said:


> Didn't see it posted here but Red Bulls have signed Israeli international Omer Damari on loan after signing Austrian international David Royer.




Not exactly the most exciting moves, but I could see at least one of these guys being a big contributor by October.


----------



## Ugmo

GarfSnowed said:


> Didn't see it posted here but Red Bulls have signed Israeli international Omer Damari on loan after signing Austrian international David Royer.




Hmm.... I haven't checked, but that would have to be Daniel Royer. Known in Austria for sticking by a teammate in court who had punched a girl in a club. So he's loyal, I guess.

Damari played for Austria Wien for a while, and was damned good.


----------



## kingsboy11

And now Charlies Davies traded to the Union. Seems like the Union are serious about winning now.


----------



## Cody Webster

kingsboy11 said:


> And now Charlies Davies traded to the Union. Seems like the Union are serious about winning now.




For general allocation money, targeted allocation money and our natural first round pick in 2018. We get their 3rd


----------



## Basement Cat

Ugmo said:


> Hmm.... I haven't checked, but that would have to be Daniel Royer. Known in Austria for sticking by a teammate in court who had punched a girl in a club. So he's loyal, I guess.
> 
> Damari played for Austria Wien for a while, and was damned good.




It is Daniel Royer.

Can you give a scouting report on either one? Maybe a comparable player within MLS for each?


----------



## Ugmo

Basement Cat said:


> It is Daniel Royer.
> 
> Can you give a scouting report on either one? Maybe a comparable player within MLS for each?




Royer is quick, agile and good with the ball at his feet. I don't know, maybe like a Lloyd Sam or someone like that? He played for a smaller team in Austria, then got called up to the national team and pretty much immediately transferred to the German Bundesliga, where he did nothing of note. I saw him play with the national team a couple of times and he was impressive in limited minutes. Been a while though, because the new coach doesn't appear to be all that interested in him.

Damari I barely remember except that he had a good strike rate and scored a couple of heartbreaking derby goals against Rapid Vienna.


----------



## SJSharks72

Toledo is easily the worst ref in the MLS.


----------



## Brock Anton

It's a toss up between Toledo, Salazar, Unkel and Geiger.


----------



## Brock Anton

I find Marsch to be a ****ing whiner, but he's got a beef tonight. RBNY should have had two penalties late on there.


----------



## SJSharks72

Brock Anton said:


> It's a toss up between Toledo, Salazar, Unkel and Geiger.




I mainly only watch SEA games and the occasional other games and I don't really know who Salazar or Unkel are but in regards to Toledo and Geiger they are garbage. Geiger is the one they send for international play right? Yeah he's garbage. I don't know about everyone else but in my mind the ref should never be the main story in a game. If he is then he is doing too much and taking too much power. Obviously he can be A story but not THE story if that makes sense.


----------



## kingsboy11

Brock Anton said:


> I find Marsch to be a ****ing whiner, but he's got a beef tonight. RBNY should have had two penalties late on there.




Marsch is acting the same way as he was when he was playing. Gets old really fast.


----------



## Ugmo

Are there any really good refs in MLS? Most of them seem to be garbage. I don't see why MLS doesn't just import refs the way they import players. It's not like they're particularly well paid in Europe. Most of them even have day jobs if I'm not mistaken. Refs are the most glaring weakness in MLS right now and they could probably rectify it overnight by investing a little money.


----------



## Brock Anton

Ugmo said:


> Are there any really good refs in MLS? Most of them seem to be garbage. I don't see why MLS doesn't just import refs the way they import players. It's not like they're particularly well paid in Europe. Most of them even have day jobs if I'm not mistaken. Refs are the most glaring weakness in MLS right now and they could probably rectify it overnight by investing a little money.




Elfath is alright as is Kelly. Those are really the only two who seem to have somewhat of a positive rep in MLS circles.


----------



## CanadianFlyer88

Brock Anton said:


> It's a toss up between Toledo, Salazar, Unkel and Geiger.




Petrescu's pretty bad, as well.

I'd vote Toledo as the worst, though.



Ugmo said:


> Are there any really good refs in MLS? *Most of them seem to be garbage.* I don't see why MLS doesn't just import refs the way they import players. It's not like they're particularly well paid in Europe. Most of them even have day jobs if I'm not mistaken. Refs are the most glaring weakness in MLS right now and they could probably rectify it overnight by investing a little money.




There are still a handful of MLS refs that are horrible relative to their peers. Brock Anton's list, plus Petrescu, are noticeably bad every time they're on the pitch.


----------



## Big McLargehuge

Toledo is the worst, bar none. The level of reffing in the MLS is unacceptable, but Toledo is someone I wouldn't trust to ref a kid's pick-up game.



Brock Anton said:


> I find Marsch to be a ****ing whiner, but he's got a beef tonight. RBNY should have had two penalties late on there.




I honestly feel that if Marsch isn't so animated about his displeasure with the refs on such a consistent basis...RBNY gets at least one of those penalties. The first one was close enough that I can buy the ref not calling it, but that second one was far more blatant, and on the heels of the previous non-call. Even if they were both 50/50 plays, typically if you see them happen in rapid succession the second one is going to get called. If Marsch keeps his composure...maybe the game ends differently.

That said, the refs need to be better at calling the game as it's played and not reffing to circumstance. That's something that's a problem worldwide.


----------



## JWK

Hedges!

FC Dallas scored again on a set piece


----------



## kingsboy11

****ing done with Open Cup


----------



## New Jersey

All MLS refs should be FIFA certified, period. Any PRO refs without FIFA certification should be barred to the Open Cup and lower divisions.

Also...

http://www.newyorkredbulls.com/post...rrors-la-ny-officiating-discussing-issues-pro

Jesse Marsch whines over nothing, though.


----------



## Vamos Rafa

What else is new...Tim Howard giving up a goal to a Mexican player.

But this time, I'm cheering!


----------



## Vamos Rafa

Delagarza has nice dribbling skills for a defender but his striking is just LOL.


----------



## kingsboy11

I almost leaped out of my chair when that play happened. I should've known better. 

Really sucks to have Rowe leave the game injured. He's been an absolute rock this year after winning the job. I'm not as confident in Dan Kennedy.


----------



## Big McLargehuge

Losing Rowe is extremely worrisome. Kennedy is a corpse.


----------



## Brock Anton

I love how AJ Soares left after MLS Cup in 2014, and here we are in August of 2016, and the Revs have still failed to replace him. It's becoming a joke at this point. The CB's have been horrendous for almost two seasons now, and nothing has been done to address it (oh wait, we got a backup from Sporting CP's B team, I forgot).


----------



## varsaku

I just wanted to share my MLS experience this weekend.

I went to the Houston Dynamo vs Toronto FC game on Saturday but the game was delayed by 3 hrs before ultimately being postponed. We waited the full 3 hrs at the stadium thinking it was all for nothing. During that 3 hrs we had met one of the Dynamo's representative who we were talking to and exchanged contact information. The next day he called me and gave us field level seats and a chance to meet the players after the game. I got many pictures and autographs from TFC and Dynamo players. It ended up being one of the greatest sports experience I have ever had. I was not a Dynamo fan, yet he went out of his way to give us this amazing experience. It is things like this that makes me love MLS.


----------



## kingsboy11

Wow good on the Dynamo for taking care of you. That's awesome to hear


----------



## Ugmo

varsaku said:


> I just wanted to share my MLS experience this weekend.
> 
> I went to the Houston Dynamo vs Toronto FC game on Saturday but the game was delayed by 3 hrs before ultimately being postponed. We waited the full 3 hrs at the stadium thinking it was all for nothing. During that 3 hrs we had met one of the Dynamo's representative who we were talking to and exchanged contact information. The next day he called me and gave us field level seats and a chance to meet the players after the game. I got many pictures and autographs from TFC and Dynamo players. It ended up being one of the greatest sports experience I have ever had. I was not a Dynamo fan, yet he went out of his way to give us this amazing experience. It is things like this that makes me love MLS.




I was wondering why there was no one in the stands. Thanks for the info, and cool story.


----------



## varsaku

Ugmo said:


> I was wondering why there was no one in the stands. Thanks for the info, and cool story.




Things actually got even better. I had posted about my experience on MLS Reddit and the representative who had given me the tickets saw this. He called me and asked if it was me. We talked for a little bit. He then offered me and my friend a tour of stadium the next time we go for a game there.


----------



## kingsboy11

Cody Cropper sings with the New England Revolution


----------



## Savant

http://www.foxsports.com/soccer/sto...al-name-logo-for-mls-expansion-in-2017-081916

And here comes Minnesota. 

We doing another mock expansion draft Brock?


----------



## varsaku

Savant said:


> http://www.foxsports.com/soccer/sto...al-name-logo-for-mls-expansion-in-2017-081916
> 
> And here comes Minnesota.
> 
> We doing another mock expansion draft Brock?




I am glad they are sticking with their current name and logo.


----------



## Brock Anton

Savant said:


> http://www.foxsports.com/soccer/sto...al-name-logo-for-mls-expansion-in-2017-081916
> 
> And here comes Minnesota.
> 
> We doing another mock expansion draft Brock?




Haha, if there's another expansion draft, sure (there were rumors early in the year that they were thinking of getting rid of it).


----------



## Savant

Brock Anton said:


> Haha, if there's another expansion draft, sure (there were rumors early in the year that they were thinking of getting rid of it).




Be ready....


----------



## EC09

So, hey, with Minnesota confirmed to join in 2017, that'll be my team. Great colors, logo, and nickname.


----------



## varsaku




----------



## Savant

What happened in DC today?


----------



## Big McLargehuge

PyroK said:


> So, hey, with Minnesota confirmed to join in 2017, that'll be my team. Great colors, logo, and nickname.




Solid choice. Love that logo and, come on, who can hate a team nicknamed 'The Loons?'


----------



## Vamos Rafa

So LAFC broke ground on its new stadium yesterday. I must admit that I'm a little jealous that their home is actually in the city while the Galaxy are gonna be stuck in frickin Carson for many more years to come.

And I'm guessing at least 95% of the fans that shpwed up yesterday were Chivas USA transplants.


----------



## Ugmo

Vamos Rafa said:


> So LAFC broke ground on its new stadium yesterday. I must admit that I'm a little jealous that their home is actually in the city while the Galaxy are gonna be stuck in frickin Carson for many more years to come.
> 
> And I'm guessing at least 95% of the fans that shpwed up yesterday were Chivas USA transplants.




I'm not familiar with LA, but I've looked at both locations on the map... is there really that much of a difference? Don't people drive (or rather creep from one red light to the next) everywhere in LA anyway?


----------



## IU Hawks fan

Ugmo said:


> I'm not familiar with LA, but I've looked at both locations on the map... is there really that much of a difference? Don't people drive (or rather creep from one red light to the next) everywhere in LA anyway?




I have a cousin in Beverly Hills. His son actually plays on the same soccer team as LAFC co-owner Will Ferrell's kid. (he showed up to practice when we were out there in January) 

In right now traffic per Google Maps it's 47 minutes from there to the LA Coliseum. Stubhub is 82 minutes.


----------



## Ugmo

IU Hawks fan said:


> I have a cousin in Beverly Hills. His son actually plays on the same soccer team as LAFC co-owner Will Ferrell's kid. (he showed up to practice when we were out there in January)
> 
> In right now traffic per Google Maps it's 47 minutes from there to the LA Coliseum. Stubhub is 82 minutes.




But isn't Stubhub closer to a lot of places than the LA Coliseum?


----------



## kingsboy11

Ugmo said:


> But isn't Stubhub closer to a lot of places than the LA Coliseum?




Not really


----------



## Vamos Rafa

Ugmo said:


> But isn't Stubhub closer to a lot of places than the LA Coliseum?




What you asked about is completely the opposite of reality.


----------



## Vamos Rafa

GDS goal: offside or good?


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

I think the TSN commentator referred to Altidore as world class...


----------



## Ugmo

kingsboy11 said:


> Not really






Vamos Rafa said:


> What you asked about is completely the opposite of reality.




Okay, I guess I should have studied the map a little more.

So apparently Schweinsteiger (no longer wanted at Man Utd.) said that will be his last club in Europe. So unless he somehow works his way back into the lineup there, it would't be a big surprise if he showed up in MLS in the not too distant future.


----------



## Basement Cat

The new Pirlo replacement in January? ^^^


----------



## East Coast Bias

Basement Cat said:


> The new Pirlo replacement in January? ^^^




I cannot imagine United selling him to Man City B. Just don't see a reason why United would help them gain publicity


----------



## Basement Cat

East Coast Bias said:


> I cannot imagine United selling him to Man City B. Just don't see a reason why United would help them gain publicity




How long is his contract?


----------



## Ugmo

Two more years, I believe. BUT: there's a report out of Germany from today that says Man Utd. wants to dissolve his contract. Can he still join MLS this late in the season... no, right?


----------



## East Coast Bias

Basement Cat said:


> How long is his contract?




2 years, Â£14million total still owed to him.


----------



## Ugmo

Apparently his teammates aren't happy with him, because rather than rehabbing his injury like a pro, he spent a lot of time visiting his wife around the world. Which Mourinho is also unhappy with, so the club would rather dissolve his contract and let him go on a free transfer than pay out his remaining salary.


----------



## East Coast Bias

Ugmo said:


> Apparently his teammates aren't happy with him, because rather than rehabbing his injury like a pro, he spent a lot of time visiting his wife around the world. Which Mourinho is also unhappy with, so the club would rather dissolve his contract and let him go on a free transfer than pay out his remaining salary.




Yeah those stories came out towards the end of the season. One thing I read said he was supposed to be rehabbing in Manchester, but basically "called out sick" the rest of the season.

It got worse I'm sure when his teammates saw him in the Euros, while guys like Luke Shaw spent the entire summer at United's facilities.


----------



## Basement Cat

Ugmo said:


> Two more years, I believe. BUT: there's a report out of Germany from today that says Man Utd. wants to dissolve his contract. Can he still join MLS this late in the season...* no, right?*




Yea, not way. We're entering the home stretch.


----------



## Brock Anton

Ugmo said:


> Two more years, I believe. BUT: there's a report out of Germany from today that says Man Utd. wants to dissolve his contract. Can he still join MLS this late in the season... no, right?




He wouldn't be able join until 2017 as the window has already closed. You can still sign FA's until the roster freeze (sometime in Sept.) but player would have had to been OOC or released before the MLS window closed to be eligible to play this year.


----------



## Big McLargehuge

Vamos Rafa said:


> So LAFC broke ground on its new stadium yesterday. I must admit that I'm a little jealous that their home is actually in the city while the Galaxy are gonna be stuck in frickin Carson for many more years to come.
> 
> And I'm guessing at least 95% of the fans that shpwed up yesterday were Chivas USA transplants.




Yeah, the location definitely makes me a bit envious...especially since it's basically right down the road from me.

Carson is a ***** and a half to get to and from.


----------



## kingsboy11

Big McLargehuge said:


> Yeah, the location definitely makes me a bit envious...especially since it's basically right down the road from me.
> 
> Carson is a ***** and a half to get to and from.




It's a quick 10 minute drive for me to to get to Stub Hub center


----------



## Mad Brills*

so TFC is good huh?


----------



## Basement Cat

Mad Brills said:


> so TFC is good huh?




Yea the defense finally seems to be sured up. They are my favorites to win it all as of now.


----------



## Brock Anton

Dempsey won't be available for Seattle this weekend (nor for the U.S.' upcoming WCQ's) due to undergoing tests for an irregular heartbeat.


----------



## East Coast Bias

This Portland-Seattle game is nuts. 

Not much for defending, but entertaining as hell.


----------



## SJSharks72

East Coast Bias said:


> This Portland-Seattle game is nuts.
> 
> Not much for defending, but entertaining as hell.



It doesn't help when the refs are garbage.


----------



## Brock Anton

Interesting. It was widely assumed that he'd take up Gerrard's DP slot in 2017. Wonder who LA would target ... or if this means that Gerrard wants to play one more year?


----------



## kingsboy11

I think Gerrard retires at the end of the year. I don't De Jong had the impact that we all thought he would. And I personally was never a fan of him, but this is clearly looking toward the future. With Zardes, Keane and now Van Damme out, the outlook is not looking too good for the rest of the season.


----------



## Big McLargehuge

This season is falling apart quickly, yeesh. Zardes out for the year and Van Damme out for 2-3 weeks, too.

No real reaction from me on the move. Losing De Jong definitely hurts this year, but he didn't have enough of an impact to be worth the DP contract he was set to be getting next year. It'll be interesting to see what we do with that DP spot because I don't see a way Gerrard doesn't retire...which won't make me sad, either.

All this does is pretty much guarantee that Keane has at least one more year with the Galaxy.


----------



## varsaku

Looks like Ottawa Fury will be leaving NASL next season. Could this be the start of the end for NASL. I can't imagine FC Edmonton would stay when they will have no other team near them for miles. Plus, more teams are less financially stable.


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

varsaku said:


> Looks like Ottawa Fury will be leaving NASL next season. Could this be the start of the end for NASL. I can't imagine FC Edmonton would stay when they will have no other team near them for miles. Plus, more teams are less financially stable.



The Canadian league is happening, finally.


----------



## Burner Account

What's up with that de Jong video?


----------



## varsaku

IHaveNoCreativity said:


> The Canadian league is happening, finally.




It looks like the fury might spend a season in USL before moving to CPL. I think CPL will only start in 2018.



Things are looking bad for NASL


----------



## Brock Anton

I'll give it two years before the NASL either folds, or merges with the USL, with the latter being much more likely.


----------



## Fro

varsaku said:


> It looks like the fury might spend a season in USL before moving to CPL. I think CPL will only start in 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> Things are looking bad for NASL





someone RT'd something the other day saying they had like 500 paid attendees last week...


----------



## chasespace

Brock Anton said:


> I'll give it two years before the NASL either folds, or merges with the USL, with the latter being much more likely.




Really hope it's the latter, want the Rowdies, Armada, and Strikers to stick around.


----------



## Vamos Rafa

Brock Anton said:


> Interesting. It was widely assumed that he'd take up Gerrard's DP slot in 2017. Wonder who LA would target ... or if this means that Gerrard wants to play one more year?





Maybe another attempt ar Zlatan.


----------



## Vamos Rafa

Lol a fan got on the pitch to celebrate the goal with Gio


----------



## Vamos Rafa

If there's one team that I truly loathe other than the Quakes, it's ****ing Fake Salt Lake. What a bad way to lose those two points.


----------



## kingsboy11

Donovan coming out of retirement????


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

kingsboy11 said:


> Donovan coming out of retirement????




Say what ?


----------



## Ugmo

Haha!

I don't know about this. These things are always anticlimactic. Plus can Donovan just waltz onto the team in September? Maybe with some fuzzy MLS rules he can. Commissioner's pick.


----------



## Brock Anton

Well that came out of absolutely nowhere.


----------



## Ugmo

> The MLS roster freeze deadline is September 15, after which teams cannot make changes to their squads except for cases of extreme hardship.




Soooo theoretically, MLS could sign an out-of-contract Schweinsteiger before September 15...


----------



## Brock Anton

Ugmo said:


> Soooo theoretically, MLS could sign an out-of-contract Schweinsteiger before September 15...




I mean, they _can_ sign him (or anyone else), but Schweinsteiger would had to have been released by Man Utd before the MLS summer window closed for him to be eligible to play in 2016. 

All players who have been out of contract since before the last day of the MLS summer window are eligible to be signed and play in 2016. Otherwise they won't be eligible until 2017. One recent example of this is Kei Kamara, he was signed by Columbus before the roster freeze, but he wasn't released by Middlesbrough until well after the MLS transfer window closed so he couldn't play until the next season.


----------



## Ugmo

Brock Anton said:


> I mean, they _can_ sign him (or anyone else), but Schweinsteiger would had to have been released by Man Utd before the MLS summer window closed for him to be eligible to play in 2016.
> 
> All players who have been out of contract since before the last day of the MLS summer window are eligible to be signed and play in 2016. Otherwise they won't be eligible until 2017. One recent example of this is Kei Kamara, he was signed by Columbus before the roster freeze, but he wasn't released by Middlesbrough until well after the MLS transfer window closed so he couldn't play until the next season.




Yep... I'm not expecting it or anything. But apparently it would be possible. I figured the MLS signing window for this season had already closed.


----------



## Big McLargehuge

Well then, this is interesting.


----------



## Basement Cat

Chances Landon is healthy, in form (whatever that is at this stage), and starting come playoff time?

Keane
GDS-Gerrard-Donovan

??


----------



## Ugmo

Basement Cat said:


> Chances Landon is healthy, in form (whatever that is at this stage), and starting come playoff time?





He hasn't played competitively in two years, right? He's 34 years old... and soccer ain't hockey or basketball. Most players are almost done by then. I would be shocked if he were even close to the player he was two years ago. I can see this going poorly.

I'm still kinda excited though!


----------



## Panteras

so now that I moved to Seattle and still waiting for Miami to get a team, I think I'll actually start following MLS and probably go pretty soon to a Sounders game


----------



## Vamos Rafa

My question is why?


----------



## kingsboy11

Vamos Rafa said:


> My question is why?




Gerrard, Keane, Van Damme, Zardes are all out injured. The team needs all the help it can get. And if you're going get reinforcements before the roster freeze, might as well reach out to best player the league has ever seen.


----------



## CanadianFlyer88

Timely Gerrard feature regarding Donovan:



The video was posted on Wednesday.


----------



## Big McLargehuge

Vamos Rafa said:


> My question is why?






kingsboy11 said:


> Gerrard, Keane, Van Damme, Zardes are all out injured. The team needs all the help it can get. And if you're going get reinforcements before the roster freeze, might as well reach out to best player the league has ever seen.




Pretty much. The Galaxy, as is, looked rather hopeless down the stretch with the amount of names out of the line-up, on top of selling De Jong...a 34 year-old Donovan may not be what it takes to push the team over the top (almost certainly won't be), but it's hard to imagine that he'd be worse off than a bench player and, perhaps most importantly, will give the fans something to cheer about given the way things have trended downward. Plus LAFC being around the corner really can't be downplayed. LAFC is a legitimate threat to the Galaxy's dominance in this region and having a guy like Donovan around does the marketing team's job for them. A Galaxy team with Donovan on it will attract more eyes than a Galaxy team without Donovan.

Plus, for as mediocre as the team has largely looked this year...we're in second place in the west. Waving the white flag this season would have been awkward and wrong, and that's what the selling of de Jong felt like, even if there was a very real and very good reason to do so moving forward. de Jong taking up a DP spot would have been akin to Gonzalez taking up a DP spot...good player, but he's not enough of a difference maker in the MLS to warrant taking 1 of 3 DP spots for a team that expects to win titles year in and year out...plus unlike Gonzo you had to worry about suspensions with de Jong.

I have no expectations for Donovan in his return, but I can't imagine an empty seat at the StubHub Center the rest of the way.


----------



## Jersey Fresh

What happened to Lleget? Is he anything? He came out strong and then I haven't really heard anything about him.


----------



## Vamos Rafa

kingsboy11 said:


> Gerrard, Keane, Van Damme, Zardes are all out injured. The team needs all the help it can get. And if you're going get reinforcements before the roster freeze, might as well reach out to best player the league has ever seen.




That's the Galaxy's side. I'd like to know why LD decided to come back. Money? Misses the game?


----------



## bleedblue1223

Vamos Rafa said:


> That's the Galaxy's side. I'd like to know why LD decided to come back. Money? Misses the game?




He released a statement and basically he just wants to help out his club in any way possible. Even if it's a minor bench role, he just wants to help the Galaxy win.


----------



## Cassano

Hasn't really been mentioned as much, but a washed up Lampard is destroying the league as opposed to a washed-up Gerrard.


----------



## Big McLargehuge

Jersey Fresh said:


> What happened to Lleget? Is he anything? He came out strong and then I haven't really heard anything about him.




Can't finish to save his life.


----------



## Vamos Rafa

What jerset will he wear? I have a hard time seeing Gio give up his 10.


----------



## KingLB

Jersey Fresh said:


> What happened to Lleget? Is he anything? He came out strong and then I haven't really heard anything about him.




To young to start.


----------



## kingsboy11

Vamos Rafa said:


> What jerset will he wear? I have a hard time seeing Gio give up his 10.




He's wearing 26 for his son's birthdate


----------



## Vamos Rafa

This reminds me of the Suns grabbing Kevin Johnson from retirement in 2000 when they were just decimated by injuries.


----------



## varsaku

That is quite an amazing achievement. Hopefully other teams can become like them.


----------



## varsaku

I can't belive how the crew went from going to MLS Cup to being last place the following year.


----------



## Fro

it really is a shock...the offseason had some buzz going for them, then they laid eggs out of the gate, blamed it on Kei Kamara, but still haven't done much since...even funnier is they still have a shot at a playoff spot b/c the East is THAT bad...I may go up to Orlando for the game this weekend...but we'll see...


----------



## Brock Anton

FC Dallas win the U.S. Open Cup 4-2 over New England. 

They've got a real chance at the treble.


----------



## bluesfan94

mint said:


> Hasn't really been mentioned as much, but a washed up Lampard is destroying the league as opposed to a washed-up Gerrard.




Man City > Liverpool


----------



## Brock Anton

Carlos Ruiz is back ... again.


----------



## kingsboy11

El Pescadito is going to play into his 50s isn't he


----------



## Brock Anton

Rumors going around that Tata Martino is the favorite for the Atlanta job.


----------



## kingsboy11

Donovan scores within seconds of coming off the bench against Sporting today.


----------



## Big McLargehuge

kingsboy11 said:


> Donovan scores within seconds of coming off the bench against Sporting today.




That was beautiful.


----------



## varsaku




----------



## Ugmo

varsaku said:


>





How does this compare to the usual numbers? Any number with a "million" behind it sounds pretty good to me. I vaguely seem to remember thinking 400K was good for MLS (although I guess it would depend on the network).

Edit: Highest MLS viewership since Freddy Adu's debut, apparently.


----------



## JWK

Even he doesn't want to watch Pablo's "tactics" anymore


----------



## Basement Cat

JWK said:


> Even he doesn't want to watch Pablo's "tactics" anymore







How high is Timmy?


----------



## phisherman

15 year old Alphonso Davies starts for the Whitecaps.


----------



## chasespace

Orlando needs a pretty good overhaul if they're going to compete


----------



## Virtanen18

Whitecaps are just awful.


----------



## Fro

big win for the Crew...feel bad for Kei though...sounds like the crowd boo'd him everytime he touched the ball...I think he got a bad rap for everything...but eh...


----------



## Brock Anton

If Heaps doesn't get fired I don't know what he'd have to do to actually lose his job.


----------



## Brock Anton

Tata Martino confirmed as Atlanta United's manager. Gotta say, everything out of Atlanta has been really impressive so far.


----------



## Fro

thanks DC for putting the Crew out of their misery....what a craptastic season


----------



## Big McLargehuge

Brock Anton said:


> Tata Martino confirmed as Atlanta United's manager. Gotta say, everything out of Atlanta has been really impressive so far.




They kinda have to nail everything right away in that market...a mediocre Atlanta Union for their first 5-10 years would fare as well as the Thrashers did. So far so good.


----------



## varsaku




----------



## varsaku

NASL is falling fast. Curious to see if more teams start jumping ship.


----------



## JWK

Get that Supporters' Shield, Rapids Â¯\_(ツ)_/Â¯


----------



## Brock Anton

Remember when Jose Goncalves won MLS defender of the year? Dude is straight trash now.


----------



## TRG

JWK said:


> Get that Supporters' Shield, Rapids Â¯\_(ツ)_/Â¯




What a turn around.


----------



## kingsboy11

Mauro Diaz apparently suffered a torn achilles in his match today against the sounders and is obviously out for the rest of the season. I honestly think Diaz is the most underrated player in this league. Massive blow to lose him right before the start of the playoffs.


----------



## Fro

haven't seen much about it, but read that Drogba was told he wasn't starting and asked out of the 18...something brewing there, or much ado about nothing?


----------



## The Abusement Park

The Russian General said:


> What a turn around.




That defense though, lol. I mean they've scored what, 38 goals this year? Well on their way to their second championship


----------



## TRG

Fro said:


> haven't seen much about it, but read that Drogba was told he wasn't starting and asked out of the 18...something brewing there, or much ado about nothing?




Something brewing. He wasn't at the stadium. 

Honestly, if he's to act like that, he can go back to London.


----------



## varsaku

I am hyped to today's season finale. I like this format of having all games at once.


----------



## Pavel Buchnevich

varsaku said:


> I am hyped to today's season finale. I like this format of having all games at once.




I think they should separate the games from the two conferences.

The Eastern Conference doesn't have much to play for today besides seeding, the West has four teams playing for three spots.


----------



## varsaku

Which game will everyone be watching? I am planning on having the RSL vs SEA game on my TV, LA vs DAL on my phone and TFC vs CHI on my laptop.


----------



## varsaku

Pavel Buchnevich said:


> I think they should separate the games from the two conferences.
> 
> The Eastern Conference doesn't have much to play for today besides seeding, the West has four teams playing for three spots.




They could have done that and not split the ESPN and FOX MLS viewers


----------



## Brock Anton

Playoffs are set: 

EAST: 
(1) New York Red Bulls 
(2) New York City FC 
(3) Toronto FC 
(4) D.C. United 
(5) Montreal Impact 
(6) Philadelphia Union 

WEST: 
(1) FC Dallas 
(2) Colorado Rapids 
(3) LA Galaxy 
(4) Seattle Sounders FC 
(5) Sporting Kansas City 
(6) Real Salt Lake 

Had Mauro Diaz not gotten injured, I think FC Dallas would be an easy favorite out West. Now? It's wide ****ing open. I could realistically see 5 of the 6 teams out West making a run to MLS Cup (RSL is the only one I'd be shocked by, they look ****ing awful). Out East, I think it's the Red Bulls' to lose. I remain unconvinced by both NYCFC and TFC's back lines, though those are the only two teams who should be of any real difficulty to RBNY, IMO. D.C., Montreal and Philly are a clear step below in quality.


----------



## kingsboy11

I fear Seattle is going to be like the Timbers last year. And I'm also fearing that the Galaxy are going to fall into a similar fate last year. Keane and Gerrard are always injured and the offense has stagnated the past few weeks even with Gio out there.


----------



## Basement Cat

Im predicting NYRB vs Seattle at RBA!

By the way, who is your MVP this season? I think it's BWP


----------



## John Price

United coming in red hot and the supporters love it. Big match against Montreal this Thursday.


----------



## Brock Anton

Basement Cat said:


> Im predicting NYRB vs Seattle at RBA!
> 
> By the way, who is your MVP this season? I think it's BWP




IMO it's a toss up between BWP and Villa. I think Villa gets the nod though because I feel that there's probably more than a few out there who feel that BWP isn't even the MVP of his team (Kljestan). I would disagree with that, but I can at least see the argument for it, and in the end, I think that may hurt BWP's chances.


----------



## kabidjan18

Mike Emrick said:


> United coming in red hot and the supporters love it. Big match against Montreal this Thursday.



So happy about this. My support literally jumps to whatever team Patrick Mullins is on, but I especially appreciate how they've shown commitment and patience with him and he's paid them off big time.


----------



## The Abusement Park

The Rapids will defend their way to an MLS title.


----------



## Brock Anton

Tampa Bay and Ottawa officially move to the USL.


----------



## Cody Webster

Union backed into the playoffs. Finished with some awful soccer. Let's go you dooping ********


----------



## Basement Cat

Low key MVP of the season: Aurellion Collin or however the hell you spell his first name. The Red Bulls have not lost a game that he's started since he was acquired. And he was acquired in ****ing April.


Can't believe we only gave up a 4th rounder aka nothing.

Anyways, go Philly and LA tonight


----------



## kingsboy11

Toronto FC has scored their first MLS playoff goal 9 years after making their MLS debut.


----------



## Brock Anton

When they're on, the duo of Giovinco and Altidore is fun to watch.


----------



## SJSharks72

Brock Anton said:


> When they're on, the duo of Giovinco and Altidore is fun to watch.




But when they're off (mainly just Altidore) they're so boring


----------



## kingsboy11

No Drogba no problem. Impact handle DC 4-2. Should be a good matchup between the Impact and NYRB.


----------



## Basement Cat

kingsboy11 said:


> No Drogba no problem. Impact handle DC 4-2. Should be a good matchup between the Impact and NYRB.




May be biased, but I think NYRB handle them by at least 2 goals on aggregate. I was much more worried about DC.


----------



## Brock Anton

I don't care if it's the playoffs, no reason that Feilhaber should still be on the field. Absolutely embarrassing display from him there.


----------



## SJSharks72

Brock Anton said:


> I don't care if it's the playoffs, no reason that Feilhaber should still be on the field. Absolutely embarrassing display from him there.




Agreed. That was terrible. If that was in the regular season he would be out of the game and suspended for multiple games.

On a side note, did any other sounder fans tear up a little when Valdez scored? Or when the game ended?


----------



## John Price

Embarrassing effort by DC. Came in red hot and looked tepid for 90.


----------



## Dominator13

Basement Cat said:


> May be biased, but I think NYRB handle them by at least 2 goals on aggregate. I was much more worried about DC.




Same can be said with Impact fans. They always have issues with the high pressing of NYRB for the first 60 minutes and they start playing their game. Preparation won't be the same this time plus push we have counter speed crazy with Mancosu and Oduro. 

1 thing's certain, it will be fun.


----------



## Basement Cat

Pax Macioretty said:


> Same can be said with Impact fans. They always have issues with the high pressing of NYRB for the first 60 minutes and they start playing their game. Preparation won't be the same this time plus push we have counter speed crazy with Mancosu and Oduro.
> 
> 1 thing's certain, it will be fun.




Don't get me wrong, there is plenty to worry about with Montreal, namely Piatti who is by far the best 1v1 player on either team.


----------



## TRG

Piatti is ****ing incredible. We're blessed to have him. He's a joy to watch.


----------



## Basement Cat

I'm going with 1-1 or 2-1 Red Bulls today. Think our CM trio should control all 180+ min of this series. Should be fun as hell!


----------



## Brock Anton

Awful challenge from Damari. What the **** was that all about?


----------



## kingsboy11

No away goal for Red Bulls. Impact played well today.


----------



## JWK

Good half for Watts, Powers isn't a #10. Should sub Hairston in for Badji.


----------



## Basement Cat

Excellent work by Montreal today. Ciman was a stud

BWP's miss will probably come back to bite us in the ass, not getting that away goal. Thought a 3-1 win at RBA is conceivable.


----------



## kingsboy11

Van Damme was excellent again for the Galaxy. All over the field breaking up plays and with some excellent skill leading up to the go ahead goal.


----------



## TheBeastCoast

Villa lucky.


----------



## TRG

Basement Cat said:


> Excellent work by Montreal today. Ciman was a stud
> 
> BWP's miss will probably come back to bite us in the ass, not getting that away goal. Thought a 3-1 win at RBA is conceivable.




Incredible miss.


TFC in the driving seat.


----------



## Brock Anton

Seattle is giving off a Portland vibe. Lodeiro is ****ing amazing.


----------



## TRG

Brock Anton said:


> Seattle is giving off a Portland vibe. Lodeiro is ****ing amazing.




Morris on that second goal o.o


----------



## kingsboy11

Brock Anton said:


> Seattle is giving off a Portland vibe. Lodeiro is ****ing amazing.




Exactly how I was feeling going into the playoffs. Seattle scares the **** out of me.


----------



## Savant

Seattle's shape is a lot better without Dempsey


----------



## Eye of Ra

2 questions.

What can you guys tell me about Axel SjÃ¶berg?

And where would you guys rank MLS compared with other leagues? PL, Serie A, La Liga, Bundesliga is better.....are MLS in the same tier as the first leagues in Netherlands, Russia, Switzerland, Belgium, Turkey etc or in the same tier as the first leauges in Sweden, Denmark, Austria, Israel, Greece etc?


----------



## SJSharks72

Eye of Ra said:


> 2 questions.
> 
> What can you guys tell me about Axel SjÃ¶berg?
> 
> And where would you guys rank MLS compared with other leagues? PL, Serie A, La Liga, Bundesliga is better.....are MLS in the same tier as the first leagues in Netherlands, Russia, Switzerland, Belgium, Turkey etc or in the same tier as the first leauges in Sweden, Denmark, Austria, Israel, Greece etc?



Don't watch Sjoberg enough to give you a complete scouting report but from what I've seen of him is that he is a big defender that uses his strength and height very well.

Also I would rank MLS in the same tier as Netherlands, Russia, Turkey but the Belgium and Swiss leagues are a tier below.


----------



## Brock Anton

The top of the Dutch, Russian and Turkish leagues are far ahead of MLS. Zero chance that MLS clubs could compete with Galatasaray, Zenit, PSV, Fenerbache, CSKA etc. MLS clubs, however, could easily compete with the bottom halves of those leagues. MLS, IMO is also ahead of Scandinavia at this point. Before, moving from MLS to say, Sweden, would been seen as an upgrade. Now it's seen as a lateral move at best and in most cases, a clear step down.


----------



## SJSharks72

Brock Anton said:


> The top of the Dutch, Russian and Turkish leagues are far ahead of MLS. Zero chance that MLS clubs could compete with Galatasaray, Zenit, PSV, Fenerbache, CSKA etc. MLS clubs, however, could easily compete with the bottom halves of those leagues. MLS, IMO is also ahead of Scandinavia at this point. Before, moving from MLS to say, Sweden, would been seen as an upgrade. Now it's seen as a lateral move at best and in most cases, a clear step down.




I think teams like Seattle and LA at their best could compete with the top half. I could see them maybe not finishing top 5 but definitely 5-10.


----------



## Pouchkine

It's really tough to compare because the structure of the leagues are completely different. Everywhere else there's 3-4 big clubs and the rest. In mls the salary cap makes it more a league like nfl-nhl-nba. So the way we can compare European leagues is how their team do in Champions League and Europa. Of course mls don't play those and they don't do well in concacaf champions league either. The best from at least 20 countries in Europe are better than the best mls teams because they can attract better players to play in the European Cups... The real goal of mls should be and probably is to compete with the Mexican league to be the best here or very close. At the moment mls is far from the Mexican league that's the real problem. Another thing that hurts mls is the league format, way too long 9 months+ and the quite useless 34 games regular seasons and then having 12/20 teams in a rushed playoff format. The league format doesn't bring out the competitive edge in players and teams enough. And finally already with 20 teams it's too much, it dilute the product way to much. Finally the league must improce drastically the officiating. At the moment the league does well in attracting people to the stadiums but they are terrible for television because most games don't feel important and the commentators-production etc is subpar.

Do you see mls teams leading 2-0 at home to Arsenal in a competitive game like Razgrad of Bulgaria did yesterday? Do you see mls teams doing what Shakhtar does on a regular basis, what Copenhagen Gent does?


----------



## Pouchkine

Galaxy with Keane who couldn't start with decent epl teams and DosSantos who couldn't start in La Liga and a couple old guys? I would say the other poster is right, the best mls teams could play with the bottom half of some of those leagues but I don't see them compete against the top half. Rostov who played Atletico Madrid tough for two games are 7th in Russia at the moment.


----------



## Jersey Fresh

MLS is not in the tier with the Dutch, Russian, or Belgian leagues. No way. Maybe the tier after.


----------



## Pouchkine

How do you think Portland Timbers and Columbus Crew would have looked like this year in European Cups, even Europa...


----------



## Pouchkine

I say let's enjoy the league for what it is and hope it can improve still. Toronto-Montreal Seattle-LosAngeles 1/2's could be fun.


----------



## kingsboy11

Nominations for the awards are up

MVP: 
Bradley Wright Philips 
David Villa
Sacha Klejstan

Defender of the Year:
Jelle Van Damme
Axel Sjoberg
Matt Hedges

Goalkeeper of the year: 
Andre Blake
Tim Howard
Luis Robles

Newcomer of the Year:
Ola Kamara
Nicolas Lodeiro
Jelle Van Damme

Rookie of the Year: 
Jack Harrison
Jordan Morris
Keegan Rosenberry

Coach of the Year:
Pablo Mastroeni
Oscar Pareja
Patrick Vieira

Comeback player of the year: 
Frank Lampard
Kevin Molino
Chris Pontius

Only real surprise is not having Giovinco nominated for MVP. I'm not a fan of having 2 players from the same team being nominated for MVP


----------



## Basement Cat

kingsboy11 said:


> Nominations for the awards are up
> 
> MVP:
> *Bradley Wright Philips
> *David Villa
> Sacha Klejstan
> 
> Defender of the Year:
> *Jelle Van Damme
> *Axel Sjoberg
> Matt Hedges
> 
> Goalkeeper of the year:
> *Andre Blake
> *Tim Howard
> Luis Robles
> 
> Newcomer of the Year:
> Ola Kamara
> *Nicolas Lodeiro
> *Jelle Van Damme
> 
> Rookie of the Year:
> Jack Harrison
> *Jordan Morris
> *Keegan Rosenberry
> 
> Coach of the Year:
> *Pablo Mastroeni
> *Oscar Pareja
> Patrick Vieira
> 
> Comeback player of the year:
> Frank Lampard
> Kevin Molino
> *Chris Pontius
> *
> Only real surprise is not having Giovinco nominated for MVP. I'm not a fan of having 2 players from the same team being nominated for MVP




My picks


----------



## Fro

HOpe Kamara wins newcomer, but pretty sure that Lodeiro will get the award


----------



## Brock Anton

> MVP:
> Bradley Wright Philips
> *David Villa*
> Sacha Klejstan
> 
> Defender of the Year:
> Jelle Van Damme
> Axel Sjoberg
> *Matt Hedges*
> 
> Goalkeeper of the year:
> Andre Blake
> Tim Howard
> *Luis Robles*
> 
> Newcomer of the Year:
> Ola Kamara
> *Nicolas Lodeiro*
> Jelle Van Damme
> 
> Rookie of the Year:
> Jack Harrison
> Jordan Morris
> *Keegan Rosenberry*
> 
> Coach of the Year:
> *Pablo Mastroeni*
> Oscar Pareja
> Patrick Vieira
> 
> Comeback player of the year:
> Frank Lampard
> *Kevin Molino*
> Chris Pontius




Most of these could really go any way. Only ones I'm confident in are Lodeiro winning Newcomer and Mastroeni winning COTY.


----------



## JunglePete

kingsboy11 said:


> Nominations for the awards are up
> 
> MVP:
> *Bradley Wright Philips *
> David Villa
> Sacha Klejstan
> 
> Defender of the Year:
> Jelle Van Damme
> *Axel Sjoberg*
> Matt Hedges
> 
> Goalkeeper of the year:
> *Andre Blake*
> Tim Howard
> Luis Robles
> 
> Newcomer of the Year:
> Ola Kamara
> *Nicolas Lodeiro*
> Jelle Van Damme
> 
> Rookie of the Year:
> Jack Harrison
> Jordan Morris
> *Keegan Rosenberry*
> 
> Coach of the Year:
> Pablo Mastroeni
> Oscar Pareja
> *Patrick Vieira*
> 
> Comeback player of the year:
> *Frank Lampard*
> Kevin Molino
> Chris Pontius
> 
> Only real surprise is not having Giovinco nominated for MVP. I'm not a fan of having 2 players from the same team being nominated for MVP




hesitant for coach of the year, I think Patrick and Pablo equally deserve it and i know Jordan will win ROTY but I prefer Rosenberry by far.


----------



## John Price

Pulling for all Canada Eastern Conference final let's go boys


----------



## Savant

kingsboy11 said:


> Nominations for the awards are up
> 
> MVP:
> David Villa
> 
> Defender of the Year:
> Matt Hedges
> 
> Goalkeeper of the year:
> Luis Robles
> 
> Newcomer of the Year:
> Nicolas Lodeiro
> 
> Rookie of the Year:
> Keegan Rosenberry
> 
> Coach of the Year:
> Pablo
> 
> Comeback player of the year:
> Chris Pontius




My thoughts


----------



## SJSharks72

kingsboy11 said:


> Nominations for the awards are up
> 
> MVP:
> Sacha Klejstan
> 
> Defender of the Year:
> Jelle Van Damme
> 
> Goalkeeper of the year:
> Tim Howard
> 
> Newcomer of the Year: (this one could go either way)
> Nicolas Lodeiro
> Jelle Van Damme
> 
> Rookie of the Year:
> Jordan Morris
> 
> Coach of the Year:
> Pablo Mastroeni
> 
> Comeback player of the yearagain could go either way)
> Frank Lampard
> Kevin Molino




My thoughts on the awards. Van Damme really held the Galaxy together while Lodeiro reenergized the Sounders and propelled them into the playoffs. I'm leaning towards Nico but could see that one going to Jelle. I think Lampard will win the Comeback player but I think Molino should win it.


----------



## Dominator13

Christiano Ronaldo signed an extension with Real Madrid and I was pissed about it. That's how far this league has grown.


----------



## Dominator13

It's be pretty cool if both Standard defenders win best defender award 2 years in a row.


----------



## Brock Anton

Holy **** what a strike by Gashi.


----------



## kingsboy11

Jesus that was magnificent. Quality needs to be a lot better for the Galaxy. Only need 1 goal to to be in the drivers seat.


----------



## JWK

Badji


----------



## JWK

Yesssssss!!!


----------



## Brock Anton

Howard earned his money there. I think he guessed right every time.


----------



## kingsboy11

For **** sakes. Didn't deserve it in this game, didn't deserve it in the regular season. Extremely pissed off.


----------



## John Price




----------



## Big McLargehuge

kingsboy11 said:


> For **** sakes. Didn't deserve it in this game, didn't deserve it in the regular season. Extremely pissed off.




Pretty much.

Van Damme was about the only real positive to take out of this season.


----------



## Brock Anton

So MTL-TFC it is.


----------



## Mathew

Brock Anton said:


> So MTL-TFC it is.




Not over yet NYC still has another half to score 6 goals


----------



## kingsboy11

Mathew said:


> Not over yet NYC still has another half to score 6 goals




Now 7 goals


----------



## varsaku

Someone call 911. There is a mass murder in Yankee stadium.


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

Montreal-Toronto it is..


----------



## varsaku

IHaveNoCreativity said:


> Montreal-Toronto it is..




Hopefully this provides that break through for MLS in Canada.


----------



## TRG

Haven't been this hyped for an IMFC game since the CCL final.


----------



## TRG

Tesho! Hopefully it makes this series interesting.


----------



## Confucius

varsaku said:


> Hopefully this provides that break through for MLS in Canada.




?? Toronto has always been amongst the best supported teams in MLS.


----------



## Dr Pepper

Been a decent year for Toronto, as far as sports go. No championships or anything, but....decent. 

Well, the Leafs and Argos were complete writeoffs, but the other teams did well. 

Marlies - AHL semifinals, but lost.

Raptors - NBA semifinals, but lost.

Jays - MLB semifinals, but lost.

TFC - MLS semifinals.......and we'll see.


----------



## varsaku

Confucius said:


> ?? Toronto has always been amongst the best supported teams in MLS.




While people do come out to games, TV ratings have been terrible. IIRC, TSN is not going to renew their MLS contract due to the crappy ratings. But CBC might pick it up.


----------



## Confucius

varsaku said:


> While people do come out to games, TV ratings have been terrible. IIRC, TSN is not going to renew their MLS contract due to the crappy ratings. But CBC might pick it up.




Oh I see, yeah the games used to be on a specialty channel Gol? You are correct TSN then started showing games. I hope CBC picks the games up as I don't have cable.


----------



## Hackett

varsaku said:


> While people do come out to games, TV ratings have been terrible. IIRC, *TSN is not going to renew their MLS contract due to the crappy ratings*. But CBC might pick it up.




Man, that's too bad. I did not watch the games much on TSN, but I liked having the option. You would think that some other network will pick up the games. I mean, there are so many dedicated sports channels that are presumably looking for content, so theoretically, it just a matter of agreeing to an adjusted price tag.


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

TSN is supposedly going to broadcast the CPL.


----------



## varsaku

Hackett said:


> Man, that's too bad. I did not watch the games much on TSN, but I liked having the option. You would think that some other network will pick up the games. I mean, there are so many dedicated sports channels that are presumably looking for content, so theoretically, it just a matter of agreeing to an adjusted price tag.




CBC did trademark Soccer night in Canada a few months ago. I don't if that means they want the CPL or MLS TV deal.


----------



## Pouchkine

Are you serious CBC showing the CPL? Who will watch that? It's 99% certain it's for mls canadian teams and damn time because tsn-rds are terrible with pathetic commentators and very poor broadcasting. If it means no more boring Luke Willeman and Claudine Douville then nice.

Just to say it's looking like 60 000+ in Montreal anf 30 000+ in Toronto for the big 1/2. Not Bad!


----------



## theaub

CBC is for MLS starting next year as TSN didn't pick up the option.


----------



## Brock Anton

Keane leaving the Galaxy. Gonna be an interesting offseason in LA.


----------



## Big McLargehuge

Can't say I'm surprised...sucks that his final year here was so forgettable.


----------



## kingsboy11

Galaxy are going to look a lot different next year. Need to replace 2 DP slots and no more Dave Sarachan with a possibility of no Arena. First time in a while I don't know what to expect going forward.


----------



## Cassano

I think Rooney heads there next.


----------



## Bobby Orrtuzzo

*St. Louis getting a MLS team*

Sorry if this has been covered already, but this is exciting. As someone who has minimal soccer knowledge, I'm excited to have a team (even though it's a few years away yet) to root for. 

http://fw.to/CL5LHzf


----------



## Le Magnifique 66

Come on, Tuesday can't come fast enough!!

Looks like a sell out at the Big O in Montreal!!!


----------



## Ugmo

Le Magnifique 66 said:


> Come on, Tuesday can't come fast enough!!
> 
> Looks like a sell out at the Big O in Montreal!!!




Woah, really? That's like 60K people, right?


----------



## Big McLargehuge

A Sad Blues Fan said:


> Sorry if this has been covered already, but this is exciting. As someone who has minimal soccer knowledge, I'm excited to have a team (even though it's a few years away yet) to root for.
> 
> http://fw.to/CL5LHzf




They've put together a bid, they haven't been given a team yet.



mint said:


> I think Rooney heads there next.




God I hope not.


----------



## varsaku

Big McLargehuge said:


> They've put together a bid, they haven't been given a team yet.




They will get a team, no way MLS will miss out on a market that NFL has left behind.


----------



## Big McLargehuge

varsaku said:


> They will get a team, no way MLS will miss out on a market that NFL has left behind.




If the bid is solid I absolutely agree. St. Louis has been high up the MLS's wish list for years, and with the NFL now out of the picture St. Louis should be atop the MLS's list.

But a bid isn't the same as an announcement...there's plenty that could fall apart. I hope it doesn't, but the inability to get anyone on the same page in St. Louis is why there isn't a team there already...so we'll see how unified everything is.


----------



## Le Magnifique 66

Ugmo said:


> Woah, really? That's like 60K people, right?




Yes.

Not the first time, when Beckham and the Galaxy came to town a few years ago there was 60 000 and the following year in the Concacaf Champions there was 61 000 against Club America of Mexico


----------



## Ugmo

Le Magnifique 66 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Not the first time, when Beckham and the Galaxy came to town a few years ago there was 60 000 and the following year in the Concacaf Champions there was 61 000 against Club America of Mexico




I remember the Club America game. I hope they do fill it up. It's just awesome to see so much local enthusiasm for an MLS club.


----------



## Brock Anton

Well, the LA job likely just opened up. Does Sarachan get it? Onalfo? Or do they go outside the organization?


----------



## Pouchkine

There was 58 912 for the first game in MLS in 2012 then 60 860 for the game against the Galaxy and then 61 004 for the CCL Final. Tomorrow should be 60 000+ again with probably 3000 TFC fans.


----------



## Power Man

lol Impact.

Higher ticket price = higher processing fees


----------



## Pouchkine

That's the new thing around here not just for the Impact, it's the same for hockey football concerts etc...Total crap for sure.


----------



## Big McLargehuge

Brock Anton said:


> Well, the LA job likely just opened up. Does Sarachan get it? Onalfo? Or do they go outside the organization?




Sarachan already left, so I doubt it's him.

Really odd timing on his departure last week, given that the Arena to USMNT rumors were already at full speed when it was announced.

With the coaching staff in flux and two DP spots opening up...this just became a very interesting off-season for the Galaxy...for better or worse.


----------



## Pouchkine

71 617 for the Olympic Gold Medal Game in 1976 as well in that stadium! A record for a game in Canada.


----------



## Pavel Buchnevich

I thought I read somewhere that Savarese might take the Galaxy job.


----------



## Brock Anton

Pavel Buchnevich said:


> I thought I read somewhere that Savarese might take the Galaxy job.




Would be a decent hire, I know Minnesota went after him but the Cosmos wanted a fee, so they backed off.


----------



## kingsboy11

Big McLargehuge said:


> Sarachan already left, so I doubt it's him.
> 
> Really odd timing on his departure last week, given that the Arena to USMNT rumors were already at full speed when it was announced.
> 
> With the coaching staff in flux and two DP spots opening up...this just became a very interesting off-season for the Galaxy...for better or worse.




Need to find a manager who can find players who can play with Dos Santos. It's somewhat exciting and rather terrifying to see where the club goes from here after years of success under Arena.


----------



## KingLB

Jurgen!!! He already lives in the area...then he can bring in Bastian and replace an old slow midfielder with another! With Klose to replace Keane!


----------



## kingsboy11

KingLB said:


> Jurgen!!! He already lives in the area...then he can bring in Bastian and replace an old slow midfielder with another! With Klose to replace Keane!




There are few things that would make me convert to LAFC. This is one of those things.


----------



## Pouchkine

61 004 Tonight In Montreal!!!


----------



## Big McLargehuge

kingsboy11 said:


> There are few things that would make me convert to LAFC. This is one of those things.




I won't go that far...but it'd be tempting for a second.


----------



## JWK

This delay, really?


----------



## mianjo

How long have they had to mark this field, and they only discover just before the game that the field markings are incorrect


----------



## Ugmo

Well this is embarrassing. On the other hand it's very rare even for MLS. And there was once an endless delay in I think Turin because the goal collapsed prior to the CL game versus Dortmund, so not entirely unprecedented.


----------



## mianjo

Very different a goal colapsing to marking the pitch with the wrong measurements, and they only discover it just before the players come out for the game


----------



## Ugmo

mianjo said:


> Very different a goal colapsing to marking the pitch with the wrong measurements, and they only discover it just before the players come out for the game




It's definitely embarrassing.


----------



## Jersey Fresh

Some great (read: bad) haircuts in this one. 

I want to see Giovinco get on the ball.


----------



## JWK

Ref missed some calls in the TFC/MTL game. 

I believe in you, MacMath.


----------



## Dr Pepper

I can't help but suspect that the "delay" was intentional and a (successful) attempt by Montreal to throw TFC off their gameplan. 

I mean, they had ample time to prepare for this game, they've painted those lines countless times, and you're telling me tonight of all nights, first leg of a semifinal, is the night where it all goes to ****?

I call shenanigans.


----------



## Pouchkine

Fat out of shape lazy stupid referee once again. Entertaining game but the quality of play was very low at times and Montreal stopped playing way too early, could cost us the tie. Embarassing for sure for the lines!


----------



## kabidjan18

DC United Fan, or really a fan of whoever Patrick Mullins is playing for. Wish they'd go for a guy like Roberto Insigne.


----------



## Theokritos

Ugmo said:


> And there was once an endless delay in I think Turin because the goal collapsed prior to the CL game versus Dortmund, so not entirely unprecedented.




Dortmund at Real Madrid, 1998


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

The stage is set for a great return leg. Very excited.


----------



## Bon Esprit

I don't know, if this is the right thread or if it has been discussed here, but there are reports in German papers that Bastian Schweinsteiger could join LA Galaxy as a replacement for Steven Gerrard. FWIW.

German link:

http://www.focus.de/sport/videos/ba...ard-nachfolger-bei-l-a-galaxy_id_6249097.html


----------



## Brock Anton

I don't seen Schweinsteiger in LA. If he's in MLS (which seems likely), it's probably with Chicago.


----------



## Fro

i just read chicago offered 16.5m to him...

edit

https://twitter.com/nicksabetti/status/801890542128922625


----------



## JWK

ugh ugh ugh ugh ugh

So close

Edit: Welp, game over. Good season Rapids


----------



## Brock Anton

The Sounders really are a spitting image of last year's Timbers.


----------



## Savant

Brock Anton said:


> The Sounders really are a spitting image of last year's Timbers.




Better.


----------



## Ugmo

Is it wrong that I was rooting against the Rapid just so the final wouldn't be held in a tiny stadium?


----------



## Basement Cat

Ugmo said:


> Is it wrong that I was rooting against the Rapid just so the final wouldn't be held in a tiny stadium?




I dont think so. In addition to having a much bigger stadium/more fans, Seattle is just a more entertaining team to watch too.


----------



## Ugmo

Basement Cat said:


> I dont think so. In addition to having a much bigger stadium/more fans, Seattle is just a more entertaining team to watch too.




That too. The home final is one of the greatest ideas MLS ever had, but unfortunately every year it seems like a tiny-stadium team ends up hosting it. Not this year finally. Apparently BMO field will have extra seating due to a CFL game, so there would be around 35K if Toronto makes it through.

I wonder what the biggest attendance at an MLS Cup was. The year New England hosted and made the final against LAG in like 2002?


----------



## Big McLargehuge

About damn time, Seattle.


----------



## Basement Cat

Im rooting hard for a Seattle vs. Toronto final. I think that will be a great showcase for the league. BMO Field will be packed, it is a beautiful stadium, and most importantly a GRASS field. Lodeiro/Morris/Alonso vs Giovinco/Jozy/Bradley can make for an entertaining spectacle.


----------



## Savant

Basement Cat said:


> Im rooting hard for a Seattle vs. Toronto final. I think that will be a great showcase for the league. BMO Field will be packed, it is a beautiful stadium, and most importantly a GRASS field. Lodeiro/Morris/Alonso vs Giovinco/Jozy/Bradley can make for an entertaining spectacle.




I agree with all of this except I really think if Seattle played Montreal at home they could sell out the football field if they were hosting the title game. That would be pretty cool.


----------



## Savant

Brock Anton said:


> .




http://www.mlssoccer.com/post/2016/11/28/mls-expansion-draft-101-everything-you-need-know


----------



## Rocko604

Praying for a Seattle win at all costs.


----------



## Scandale du Jour

Basement Cat said:


> Im rooting hard for a Seattle vs. Toronto final. I think that will be a great showcase for the league. BMO Field will be packed, it is a beautiful stadium, and most importantly a GRASS field. Lodeiro/Morris/Alonso vs Giovinco/Jozy/Bradley can make for an entertaining spectacle.




Piatti > all those losers 

Signed,

Montreal Impact Supporter SdJ


----------



## Plato

Not MLS related, but perhaps not noteworthy enough to most to warrant a new thread, but NY Cosmos have announced they'll be ceasing all operations. If it's legit, this doesn't bode well for NASL.


----------



## Ugmo

Surprised they lasted as long as they did.


----------



## Basement Cat

Scandale du Jour said:


> Piatti > all those losers
> 
> Signed,
> 
> Montreal Impact Supporter SdJ




Love Piatti. I am happy with either team making it.


----------



## Big McLargehuge

Well, whoever takes over the Galaxy won't have the same freedom as Bruce Arena enjoyed...Peter Vajenas named GM. This makes sense given that he's been getting groomed for the job the past few years.


----------



## Fro

i go back and forth on if I want it to be GB3...I like what he's done in Columbus, but at the same time there have been many times younger, better talent was held behind a player he prefers, along with bad formations. Will be an interesting offseason considering Columbus has brought back 20 players from this past season already.


----------



## chaosrevolver

MTL lucky to not have that called..was close. I like the non call but still pretty fortunate there.


----------



## Power Man

Lol Impact that's what you get for parking the bus early


----------



## chaosrevolver

Altidore!! What a nice finish.

TFC been looking sharp.


----------



## hatterson

That's a clear offside goal. Guy running to the net was offside and interfered with the defenser trying to clear the ball.


----------



## chaosrevolver

This is a classic.


----------



## kingsboy11

This game is crazy!


----------



## GKJ

MLS dreams for days of having the atmosphere they've had in Toronto and Montreal in the States


----------



## The Man in White

This game is certified classic.


----------



## Power Man

Soooo.....corner kicks


----------



## LOFIN

If there is a single Canadian or American who says soccer is boring then beat him, show him this game and then beat him again.

Sometimes the passion overcomes skill when it comes to entertainment. This is as good as the top matches in Europe when it comes to entertainment.


----------



## Brock Anton

This is the best series I can remember in quite some time.


----------



## chaosrevolver

No matter who wins, a very deserved team going through.


----------



## GKJ

I love that the pouring rain has not petered out the crowd.


----------



## LOFIN

GKJ said:


> I love that the pouring rain has not petered out the crowd.




Rain is what you need for a perfect football weather isn't it? Those sliding tackles....


----------



## Brock Anton

Another 30? I'm down.


----------



## LOFIN

I assume MLS has the basic rules of extra time, no golden goal?


----------



## Fro

been a fun game to watch...my only gripe is how easily Givinco goes down...


----------



## MrFunnyWobbl

aaaaaaaaah giovinco


----------



## kingsboy11

LOFIN said:


> I assume MLS has the basic rules of extra time, no golden goal?




Correct. Standard FIFA rules


----------



## MrFunnyWobbl

Tfcccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## Power Man

Hahaha that aerial defense


----------



## hatterson

Do away goals apply after ET?


----------



## chaosrevolver

That might be it.


----------



## MrFunnyWobbl

Five


----------



## GKJ

Curtains. Wrap city.


----------



## Brock Anton

Jozy has been a force these playoffs.


----------



## MrFunnyWobbl

isnt it 2 90 minute halves ??


----------



## Fro

that was an insane last couple minutes


----------



## MrFunnyWobbl

oh wait was it ET when i started watching?


----------



## kingsboy11

I hope TFC kills Seattle. Thankfully its in Toronto. If it was in Seattle then I think the Sounders would take it.


----------



## GKJ

Anyone who uses Depeche Mode as their celebration music is fine by me


----------



## Dr Pepper

Was at the game, in 313 in the south end bleachers. 

****ing INSANE atmosphere, every goal felt like the whole structure was going to collapse. 

What a game. There were pockets where all you heard was that small section of Impact fans, but we sure didn't hear a word from them after Cheyrou notched that clutch goal!


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

I was gonna get tickets for last night and then opted for no because I had stuff to do. I've never regretted anything more.


----------



## Big McLargehuge

Go TFC.


----------



## Scandale du Jour

Seattle,

Please destroy TFC.

Signed,

Every IMFC supporters in the World


----------



## Fro

Scandale du Jour said:


> Seattle,
> 
> Please destroy TFC.
> 
> Signed,
> 
> Every IMFC supporters in the World




and this Columbus fan


----------



## Eye of Ra

Brock Anton said:


> MLS, IMO is also ahead of Scandinavia at this point. Be




really? lots of players every year from the danish and swedish leaguge go to strong leagues and play good, cant say the same thing about mls.

there is some big names in mls, but this players are on the decline...

and i have watch alot of mls and scandinavia, the passing and skills is little better in scandinavia (sweden, denmark).


----------



## Pavel Buchnevich

Eye of Ra said:


> really? lots of players every year from the danish and swedish leaguge go to strong leagues and play good, cant say the same thing about mls.
> 
> there is some big names in mls, but this players are on the decline...
> 
> and i have watch alot of mls and scandinavia, the passing and skills is little better in scandinavia (sweden, denmark).




MLS players go to better leagues as well. Its not like the Qatari or Chinese league.


----------



## Ugmo

Eye of Ra said:


> r*eally? lots of players every year from the danish and swedish leaguge go to strong leagues and play good, cant say the same thing about mls.*
> 
> there is some big names in mls, but this players are on the decline...
> 
> and i have watch alot of mls and scandinavia, the passing and skills is little better in scandinavia (sweden, denmark).




This is like saying the Mexican league is weak because they don't send many players abroad. For the most part the best Americans stay in MLS (or move back to MLS) because they are very well paid there. No one playing in Scandinavia is going to make 6.5 million dollars (CAD) like Mike Bradley or 8 million bucks (U.S.) like Clint Dempsey.

Also, Scandinavians have far lesser work permit issues and are a lot easier to scout by big European clubs than U.S. players.

They may or may not be better than Americans, but the fact that most of them stay in MLS rather than going to Europe isn't a meaningful indicator either way.


----------



## Power Man

Tfc vs MTL was entertaining in terms of drama, but footbsll wise it was comical


----------



## Luigi Habs

Power Man said:


> Tfc vs MTL was entertaining in terms of drama, but footbsll wise it was comical




That's the MLS. Not sure what you were expecting. I used to be a Season Tickets Holder for the Impact and still enjoyed every game. With family obligations can't go every game now.

MLS is entertaining but don't expect high quality football. I still enjoy it. Defenders in MLS are really bad, attackers and forwards like Piatti, Giovinco really abuse them. Other weakness in the MLS is midfielders can run a lot but no creativity whatsoever.


----------



## Pouchkine

Football wise it was pretty average and the defending was comical, the referee was terrible, the crowd was excellent though better than at many many big clubs. One this is sure though Piatti and Giovinco proved once again why they didn't made it in Europe when the going gets tough they are not there...

Record ratings for clubs games in Canada, both on english network and french network.


----------



## Savant

MTL looking to sign Blerim Dzemali as a DP next season


----------



## sjsharks92

I don't really follow MLS all too closely but I consider myself an Earthquakes fan for the purposes of this league.

Can anyone explain to me why the Quakes don't sign any of the big name players? Is it simply lack of funds? For example guys like Giovinco, Drogba, Gerrard, Lampard, Bradley, Morris, Jones, Howard, etc are never even rumored to be heading to SJ. I don't consider Chris Wondolowski to be a big draw or substantial player. With the new stadium I'd think the Quakes would be bringing in more money.


----------



## SJSharks72

sjsharks92 said:


> I don't really follow MLS all too closely but I consider myself an Earthquakes fan for the purposes of this league.
> 
> Can anyone explain to me why the Quakes don't sign any of the big name players? Is it simply lack of funds? For example guys like Giovinco, Drogba, Gerrard, Lampard, Bradley, Morris, Jones, Howard, etc are never even rumored to be heading to SJ. I don't consider Chris Wondolowski to be a big draw or substantial player. With the new stadium I'd think the Quakes would be bringing in more money.




Well Morris was always going to Seattle as a homegrown. Lampard I'm still convinced that it was an under the table deal with Man City.


----------



## Brock Anton

sjsharks92 said:


> I don't really follow MLS all too closely but I consider myself an Earthquakes fan for the purposes of this league.
> 
> Can anyone explain to me why the Quakes don't sign any of the big name players? Is it simply lack of funds? For example guys like Giovinco, Drogba, Gerrard, Lampard, Bradley, Morris, Jones, Howard, etc are never even rumored to be heading to SJ. I don't consider Chris Wondolowski to be a big draw or substantial player. With the new stadium I'd think the Quakes would be bringing in more money.




They've got money (though not as much as some of the bigger market clubs), I just don't think they want to spend $3+ million a year for a 'name' player. It's not like they're cheap as they're giving Innocent Emeghara $1.3 million to do absolutely nothing and reportedly spent a multimillion dollar transfer fee to get Matias Perez Garcia a couple years back.


----------



## sjsharks92

Brock Anton said:


> They've got money (though not as much as some of the bigger market clubs), I just don't think they want to spend $3+ million a year for a 'name' player. It's not like they're cheap as they're giving Innocent Emeghara $1.3 million to do absolutely nothing and reportedly spent a multimillion dollar transfer fee to get Matias Perez Garcia a couple years back.




Yes I knew Emeghara and MPG were two of their DPs but as you eluded to, neither do much. I suppose it's just the mentality of the front office then. I'd personally prefer they spent more on an individual big name DP than spread it out amongst a few average ones.


----------



## bluesfan94

Cruyff said:


> Football wise it was pretty average and the defending was comical, the referee was terrible, the crowd was excellent though better than at many many big clubs. One this is sure though Piatti and Giovinco proved once again why they didn't made it in Europe when the going gets tough they are not there...
> 
> Record ratings for clubs games in Canada, both on english network and french network.




Are you really blaming giovinco for getting hurt?


----------



## Savant

Carolina Railhawks rebranding to North Carolina FC in hopes of getting MLS team. 

http://www.empireofsoccer.com/report-carolina-railhawks-to-rebrand-announce-bid-for-mls-56054/


----------



## varsaku

Report: Atlanta United to sign Paraguayan playmaker for $13 million



> Rumors in September of this year had AlmirÃ³n possibly heading to Premier League giants Arsenal in a deal reportedly just over $11 million. The Arsenal approach came after AlmirÃ³n debuted for Paraguay in the Copa America Centenario in the U.S. over the summer. During that negotiation, LanÃºsâ€™ president said that the club wanted to keep through the end of the year at least, but they did expect that he would end up playing in Europe in the near future.




Its good that Atlanta is really willing to spend to field a good team.


----------



## Brock Anton

$13 million, eh? That's a show of intent if I've ever seen one.


----------



## Ugmo

sjsharks92 said:


> I don't really follow MLS all too closely but I consider myself an Earthquakes fan for the purposes of this league.
> 
> Can anyone explain to me why the Quakes don't sign any of the big name players? Is it simply lack of funds? For example guys like Giovinco, Drogba, Gerrard, Lampard, Bradley, Morris, Jones, Howard, etc are never even rumored to be heading to SJ. I don't consider Chris Wondolowski to be a big draw or substantial player. With the new stadium I'd think the Quakes would be bringing in more money.






Brock Anton said:


> They've got money (though not as much as some of the bigger market clubs), I just don't think they want to spend $3+ million a year for a 'name' player. It's not like they're cheap as they're giving Innocent Emeghara $1.3 million to do absolutely nothing and reportedly spent a multimillion dollar transfer fee to get Matias Perez Garcia a couple years back.





Isn't the Quakes' owner famous for being frugal? He's the same guy who owns the A's, right? Moneyball and all that.


----------



## Savant

MLS needs to keep scouting the South American leagues to get that talent in early.


----------



## Big McLargehuge

Savant said:


> Carolina Railhawks rebranding to North Carolina FC in hopes of getting MLS team.
> 
> http://www.empireofsoccer.com/report-carolina-railhawks-to-rebrand-announce-bid-for-mls-56054/




That name and logo are the most generic things possible. Lame.


----------



## sjsharks92

Ugmo said:


> Isn't the Quakes' owner famous for being frugal? He's the same guy who owns the A's, right? Moneyball and all that.




Now that you mention it I think you're right. Lew Wolff, that cheap mother f'er.


----------



## kingsboy11

Tampa Bay Rowdies looking join MLS

http://www.rowdiessoccer.com/mls2stpete

David Villa win MLS MVP

MLS names it's best 11
Goal Keeper: Andrew Blake
Defenders: Jelle Van Damme, Matt Hedges, Axel Sjoberg
Midfielders: Mauro Diaz, Giovani Dos Santos, Sacha Kljestan, Ignacio Piatti
Forwards: Sebastian Giovinco, Bradley Wright-Phillips, David Villa


----------



## HisIceness

Big McLargehuge said:


> That name and logo are the most generic things possible. Lame.




Agreed. I also am not a fan of adding 'North' to the name.


----------



## Basement Cat

Guardado next on atlantas list...

This team is going to be great for the league. Already have Villalba, Almiron and Kenwyne locked up. If they get guardado and perhaps anther name like Jermaine Jones or Keane along with solid MLSers around them, they will be a joy to watch. Definitely a playoff contender.


----------



## Cirris

It looks like NASL is about to fold completely, as are the Cosmos.

Some NASL teams are looking to jump ship to USL, who BTW will most likely be given D2 status as soon as next week.

Teams that are looking to jump ship to USL for the upcoming season include; Carolina (Railhawks) FC, Indy Eleven FC, San Fran Deltas FC.

The rest of the NASL teams are unknown at this point.

--------------------------------------

As for MLS's concern, this is good news. As USL and MLS are under the same SUM(Soccer United Marketing) umbrella. NASL's adversarial attitudes will be gone and the goals of both leagues will be a unified one. with the massive amount of USL teams it's possible that USL might start and internal Pro/Rel system to help with regional scheduling and entertainment value.


----------



## Ugmo

I hope the Tampa Bay Rowdies never make the jump to MLS - purely because of their ludicrous name. I know it's a favorite among hard-core American soccer buffs, but man, what a stupid name. It's bad enough having to use the name Real Salt Lake when chatting with people about MLS. Please, not the _Rowdies_ too.


----------



## chasespace

Ugmo said:


> I hope the Tampa Bay Rowdies never make the jump to MLS - purely because of their ludicrous name. I know it's a favorite among hard-core American soccer buffs, but man, what a stupid name. It's bad enough having to use the name Real Salt Lake when chatting with people about MLS. Please, not the _Rowdies_ too.




It's a name, get over it. Red Bulls isn't exactly a wonderful name either.


----------



## Fro




----------



## Fro




----------



## theaub

Going to drop into the single digits with the windchill on Saturday. 

Perhaps this will be the match where MLS decides to not have the season end in friggin December


----------



## Savant

chasespace said:


> It's a name, get over it. Red Bulls isn't exactly a wonderful name either.




Red Bulls has a sponsor. Don't know what everyone else's excuse is.


----------



## Ugmo

chasespace said:


> *It's a name, get over it.* Red Bulls isn't exactly a wonderful name either.




Did the full edit here to remove some antagonism.

I doubt I'll get over it. It will always be an embarrassing name, just like Real Salt Lake is embarrassing. And frankly Rowdies is even worse than Real Salt Lake. Just because it's been around since the 70s doesn't make it any less silly...


----------



## Ugmo

theaub said:


> Going to drop into the single digits with the windchill on Saturday.
> 
> Perhaps this will be the match where MLS decides to not have the season end in friggin December




You'd think they could have come up with a better schedule there toward the end rather than taking weeks and weeks to complete the last couple of games.


----------



## IU Hawks fan

Rowdies is awesome. Heck of a lot better than any of the FC/SC names.


----------



## Ugmo

IU Hawks fan said:


> Rowdies is awesome. Heck of a lot better than any of the FC/SC names.




Those are just boring, but they're not silly and goofy sounding. With a name like Rowdies, they should call their stadium "The Romper Room."


----------



## Dr Pepper

Buddy of mine got our tickets all set for Saturday, near the same bleachers section as last week's game.

Gonna be cold.

Gonna be LOUD. 

Cannot wait. 



Ugmo said:


> Those are just boring, but they're not silly and goofy sounding. With a name like Rowdies, they should call their stadium "The Romper Room."




Hey. 

Don't knock Romper Room, that show kicked ass.


----------



## Savant

Ugmo said:


> You'd think they could have come up with a better schedule there toward the end rather than taking weeks and weeks to complete the last couple of games.




Get rid of two legged playof series. Problem solved.


----------



## Fro

Crew looking into a new Defender


----------



## Big McLargehuge

I like the Rowdies name...not something I'd usually get behind, but it's the right level of weird 70s name to me, and it means something to the local market...plus when compared to Mutiny it's the best damn name ever.

I still wouldn't put Tampa in the league unless we're intent on pushing it to 40 and either splitting the East/West leagues until the playoffs or doing a limited promotion/relegation system, but I think we're heading that way one way or another.


----------



## Fro

i hope the process leads to 40 teams...20 top, 20 bottom and introduce relegation...


----------



## Burner Account

40 teams? Holy crap.


----------



## Fro

kyle evs48 said:


> 40 teams? Holy crap.




in a couple years they'll be almost at 30...so it's not really that far away...


----------



## hatterson

40 teams could work if you had relegation/promotion.

40 teams in a single league would be stupid.


----------



## Brock Anton

Twellman reporting that Brad Guzan is going to Atlanta. With the increase in TAM that was recently announced, I imagine this will fall under that.


----------



## Fro

hatterson said:


> 40 teams could work if you had relegation/promotion.
> 
> 40 teams in a single league would be stupid.




correct...which is what I am promoting doing...if they can't get the USL/NASL to fall under, then do it yourselves and create the process


----------



## KingLB

Fro said:


> Crew looking into a new Defender





Bleh, not a fan of Castillo at all.



Big McLargehuge said:


> I like the Rowdies name...not something I'd usually get behind, but it's the right level of weird 70s name to me, and it means something to the local market...plus when compared to Mutiny it's the best damn name ever.
> 
> I still wouldn't put Tampa in the league unless we're intent on pushing it to 40 and either splitting the East/West leagues until the playoffs or doing a limited promotion/relegation system, but I think we're heading that way one way or another.




I like Rowdies to! Think Ug might be the only one that doesn't. But I can understand how people don't like it. It is very unconventional.



hatterson said:


> 40 teams could work if you had relegation/promotion.
> 
> 40 teams in a single league would be stupid.




Pro/Rel is not happening. And 40 wouldn't be that big an issue imo. 20/20 and do an old school MLB way where they don't cross over. Or just one game vs every team. Lets be honest, the US is different than the rest of the world in that there are 40 markets that could realistically be first division markets and the league would be ok.


----------



## Finnish your Czech

hatterson said:


> 40 teams could work if you had relegation/promotion.
> 
> 40 teams in a single league would be stupid.




A pro/rel system will never work in the US because you'd have to have current and future owners agree to it. 2 semi-separate 20 team leagues makes more sense.


----------



## Ugmo

Savant said:


> Get rid of two legged playof series. Problem solved.




The two-legged series are awesome though. Toronto-Monteal was epic. I'd have to look at the schedule again, but I don't see why they had to wait so long between the legs. Why not do them within three days? (If there was an international date in between there, then okay.)


----------



## East Coast Bias

We are not getting pro/rel in the US in the near future. From a business standpoint, it makes no sense for owners. You're not getting an owner to invest $100m plus in a franchise that could be playing in front of 3,000 people the next season. 

It really isn't a soccer argument. Which is why I don't get the obsession. People aren't opposed to it bc we are soccer stupid in the US/Canada. It's a model European countries have used for decades - doubtful they'd go with it now if they formed a brand new league. It's not economically beneficial to anyone.


----------



## Savant

Ugmo said:


> The two-legged series are awesome though. Toronto-Monteal was epic. I'd have to look at the schedule again, but I don't see why they had to wait so long between the legs. Why not do them within three days? (If there was an international date in between there, then okay.)




They are awesome rarely. Toronto/Montreal was nice, but that is the exception, not the rule. 

The regular season seeds the teams and the higher seeded teams should have home field advantage. There is no need for two legs because the teams aren't randomly drawn together. The matchups are dictated by regular season importance.


----------



## Big McLargehuge

There's so many issues that the MLS has that are just simply unique in the soccer world - this is a league that stretches from Los Angeles to Montreal (~2,500 miles) and Seattle to Orlando (~2,500+ miles). Russia could match that, but presently doesn't (and even when it does it's usually one team on an island, not half of the league being on disparate coasts).  These types of distances don't just make travel rough, they make weather an issue in many of the markets for much of the year...ideally I'd prefer the Fall-Spring schedule, but have fun playing in Colorado in February. There are 68 cities between the US & Canada that top 1 million in metropolitan population, compared to 13 in England.

You could put 40 teams in the MLS tomorrow and argue that each new market deserves a team just as much as the ones that exist, so long as you keep Miami out...but a 40 team soccer league sucks. That's 39 teams who don't win each year and half of the league that goes into any season, even with a salary cap in place, knowing that they're not going to win...I don't think that's how you grow the sport here. Unfortunately promotion/relegation is a better thought experiment than feasible possibility because you're going to be asking people who bought MLS franchises and cities/owners who built them stadiums to agree to drop down to another league to let more new teams in...that's asking a lot out of them to give them nothing that will directly help them. Realistically the only way to accommodate those markets that rightfully want a team without watering things down too much is to effectively separate the conferences until a championship game without it...but then you still have the 1 true winner out of 40 because you're not going to be able to pitch a conference championship as being worth as much as an actual championship to an American or Canadian fan. Either way I think this is what we're heading to regardless.

You either do promotion/relegation from infancy or you don't do it...and promotion/relegation simply wasn't a feasible option when the MLS was created and 20+ years out that sucks...but the MLS wouldn't have survived infancy if it started out with franchises in New England and New York/New Jersey being relegated early on. I want promotion/relegation, I just don't see how it's remotely feasible to do at this point. You're simply not going to be able to convince billionaire owners to potentially devalue their investment.


----------



## Ugmo

I don't get the obsession with pro/rel anyway, and I live in Europe and regularly watch leagues live that have it. Most of the time you're sending the same handful of teams up and down anyway while only a couple of teams at the top ever have a shot at winning the title. I think more than a few leagues in Europe would probably benefit and be a lot stronger if they had a closed structure like MLS. One of them being Austria where I live.


----------



## Ugmo

Savant said:


> They are awesome rarely. Toronto/Montreal was nice, but that is the exception, not the rule.




Can't say I agree. Off the top of my head, RBNY/NER and SEA/DAL last year were awesome too. DAL/POR as well. Not to mention seeing more teams get to play in front of a packed and amped crowd at home.


----------



## Ivan94

Big McLargehuge said:


> There's so many issues that the MLS has that are just simply unique in the soccer world - this is a league that stretches from Los Angeles to Montreal (~2,500 miles) and Seattle to Orlando (~2,500+ miles). Russia could match that, but presently doesn't (and even when it does it's usually one team on an island, not half of the league being on disparate coasts). These types of distances don't just make travel rough, they make weather an issue in many of the markets for much of the year...ideally I'd prefer the Fall-Spring schedule, but have fun playing in Colorado in February. There are 68 cities between the US & Canada that top 1 million in metropolitan population, compared to 13 in England.
> 
> You could put 40 teams in the MLS tomorrow and argue that each new market deserves a team just as much as the ones that exist, so long as you keep Miami out...but a 40 team soccer league sucks. That's 39 teams who don't win each year and half of the league that goes into any season, even with a salary cap in place, knowing that they're not going to win...I don't think that's how you grow the sport here. Unfortunately promotion/relegation is a better thought experiment than feasible possibility because you're going to be asking people who bought MLS franchises and cities/owners who built them stadiums to agree to drop down to another league to let more new teams in...that's asking a lot out of them to give them nothing that will directly help them. Realistically the only way to accommodate those markets that rightfully want a team without watering things down too much is to effectively separate the conferences until a championship game without it...but then you still have the 1 true winner out of 40 because you're not going to be able to pitch a conference championship as being worth as much as an actual championship to an American or Canadian fan. Either way I think this is what we're heading to regardless.
> 
> You either do promotion/relegation from infancy or you don't do it...and promotion/relegation simply wasn't a feasible option when the MLS was created and 20+ years out that sucks...but the MLS wouldn't have survived infancy if it started out with franchises in New England and New York/New Jersey being relegated early on. I want promotion/relegation, I just don't see how it's remotely feasible to do at this point. You're simply not going to be able to convince billionaire owners to potentially devalue their investment.




It depends on how you organize pro / rel. It doesn't have to be connected from tier 1 to tier 12/13 like in Germnay. Just inside a closed system of 40-48 teams.

The most important point is to have many pro / rel spots, so that many teams have a realistic chance to reach one. You could also give the conference winners of the 'second division' a play-off spot. So it wouldn't be a real 2nd division - both groups would be part of the division one MLS.

something like the handball champions league 



a 40 team MLS could look like this:

group A: 

24 teams splitted into eastern and western conference. 34 regular season games(double round-robin inside the conference + 12 inter-conference games)

- conference winners get a bye in the first PO-round
- one leg K.O. games: 2nd, 3rd & 4th placed teams with home advantage against the 5th & 6th and the group B conference winners
- 7th-9th placed teams are staying in group A
- 10th-12th placed teams will be relegated into group B


group B: 

16 teams splitted into eastern and western conference.

- conference winners get promotion and a PO spot
- Second placed teams get promotion
- 3rd - 6th play a promotion-play-off (english Football League Championship/One/Two style)


There is also a lot of flexibility:

- you can decrease the pro/rel-spots from 6 to 4 or increase to 8
- expand the league by adding more teams into group B
- or change the play-off format:
-- reduce the number of PO-spots from 14 to 12 
-- or increase to 16/18/20
-- and/or give group B 4 instead of 2 PO-spots


----------



## kingsboy11

Predictions time!

I have Toronto over Seattle 2-1. Goals by Giovinco and Altidore and for Seattle Jordan Morris. 

Make me proud Toronto


----------



## MrFunnyWobbl

goooo tfc


----------



## Halladay

Lovely night to be playing...


----------



## Brock Anton

That's gotta be a booking imo.


----------



## Brock Anton

Giovinco's trying to do a bit too much.


----------



## Leafs87

I follow soccer religiously but MLS just is played wrong IMO. I'm obviously cheering for TFC but both teams are playing very sloppy


----------



## kingsboy11

Slight edge to Toronto that first half, but neither side generating a lot of chances.


----------



## Halladay

Bradley has been immense so far, as has Alonso.


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

Reffing in this game has been very lax.


----------



## MrFunnyWobbl

Seattle Shovegiovincotothegrounders don't deserve a thing


----------



## The Nuge

MrFunnyWobbl said:


> Seattle Shovegiovincotothegrounders don't deserve a thing




Hardly. If the ref lets you, why wouldn't you?


----------



## GKJ

Imagine thinking soccer is always boring


----------



## The Nuge

Why even bother at this point with how much you've let go?


----------



## Brock Anton

Like how does Alonso not have a yellow? He has to have at least 7 fouls.


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

Ramos to score in the 120th


----------



## Fistfullofbeer

Don't watch MLS much but I have seen 3 Sounders game this year. In all 3 the #33 from the Sounders looked like a really weak player. I have seen him make some big mistakes again today.

Edit: And right as I said that, he just screws up again.


----------



## John Price

How has Seattle not had a shot on goal yet


----------



## Fistfullofbeer

G F O P said:


> How has Seattle not had a shot on goal yet




Defensive soccer? Playing not to lose, in a final no less. Terrible strategy.


----------



## kingsboy11

Sucks to see Giovinco subbed off, but Ricketts could make something happen


----------



## John Price

*what a save*


----------



## Halladay

woah.


----------



## GKJ

Yo, that save


----------



## TheLeastOfTheBunch

Wow, great save


----------



## Fistfullofbeer

Holy ****. That was incredible.


----------



## JWK

omg Frei


----------



## kingsboy11

Save of the year. That was incredible


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

Damn that save... Altidore needs to do better there though


----------



## Fistfullofbeer

Stay classy fans. Stay classy.


----------



## John Price

How do Stella cans even make it on the pitch  

Good chance there by Seattle


----------



## canuckster19

Stay classy SJWs of Toronto.


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

What's with Toronto sports fans and beer cans?


----------



## Fistfullofbeer

canuckster19 said:


> Stay classy SJWs of Toronto.




What is a SJW?

Also, nice. Goteburg. Know a few people from there (got a big office branch there).


----------



## John Price

If there's any contact that brings someone down like that *CALL THE ****ING FOUL*


----------



## canuckster19

G F O P said:


> If there's any contact that brings someone down like that *CALL THE ****ING FOUL*




Concacaf refs are bloody disgraceful.


----------



## GKJ

Last two Toronto offerings have been not even close


----------



## TheBeastCoast

Seattle trying to go full Portugal.


----------



## kingsboy11

Penalties it is. If Seattle somehow wins this they need to erect a statue of Frei's save of Jozy


----------



## Brock Anton

It might pay off, but I have no clue why Seattle wanted to play for PKs. That game was put on a platter for them and they didn't want to take it. Hey, again, it may work but still.


----------



## Halladay

it looks alot further away than 12 yards.


----------



## TheBeastCoast

That was awful.


----------



## Timeless Winter

Awful effort by Bradley


----------



## Halladay

mike, that was terrible.


----------



## John Price

Big save there.


----------



## IU Hawks fan

Another awful one


----------



## Halladay

That was perfect.


----------



## Scandale du Jour

**** tfc


----------



## TheBeastCoast

Scandale du Jour said:


> **** tfc




Wah.


----------



## John Price

Clutch kick.


----------



## John Price

cONGRATS SEATTLE!


----------



## GKJ

That guy didn't mess around


----------



## TheBeastCoast

Seattle lucky as hell.


----------



## kingsboy11

**** Seattle


----------



## MrFunnyWobbl

Toronto sports in a nutshell


----------



## IU Hawks fan

Bummer dude


----------



## Scandale du Jour

Thank god TFC lost.


----------



## kingsboy11

Seattle is literally Portland from last year


----------



## Noisespektrum

what the hell did i just watch


----------



## Basement Cat

Congrats Seattle! Wel deserved as they were the best team in the second half of the year (along with my NYRB)

Lookin. Forward to an exciting offseason


----------



## Scandale du Jour

I hope Giovinco requests a transfer and TFC goes back to mediocrity.


----------



## TheBeastCoast

Scandale du Jour said:


> I hope Giovinco requests a transfer and TFC goes back to mediocrity.




lmao you realize he asked off the pitch right?


----------



## Fabs

Scandale du Jour said:


> I hope Giovinco requests a transfer and TFC goes back to mediocrity.




So salty.


----------



## Scandale du Jour

TheBeastCoast said:


> lmao you realize he asked off the pitch right?




I don't give a ****, I just want TFC to suffer. They eliminated IMFC and they are our mortal enemies. I wish them nothing but the worst (soccer/business wise obviously).


----------



## Scandale du Jour

Fabs said:


> So salty.




Yes. Not afraid to admit it. Losing to your rival in the playoffs will make you salty. TFC fans would feel the same if the situation was reversed. We hate them, they hate us.


----------



## chasespace

Was pulling for TFC but I hope they get slapped with a fine or stadium ban for a game or two after the fans threw streamers, cans, and other stuff at any Seattle player that tried to take a corner.


----------



## Hadoop

Damn sucks for Toronto and their fans. Sounders have been the model expansion franchise though and Frei was a deserving MVP.


----------



## DoyleG




----------



## DoyleG

Scandale du Jour said:


> I don't give a ****, I just want TFC to suffer. They eliminated IMFC and they are our mortal enemies. I wish them nothing but the worst (soccer/business wise obviously).




If that is all a nigh price "star" can do, then he should go.


----------



## Incognito

Hard to say that the better team won when Seattle didn't register a single shot on net. They won fair and square, no doubt, but they didn't impress me much.


----------



## le_sean

I ****ing love it. The fact that they spend so much money on their team, get so close and lose. Hahahaha.


----------



## The Nuge

Woot! Frei is a beauty!!!


----------



## Rocko604

Good. Lose/lose as a Whitecaps fan, but we won't have to hear about it non-stop on TSN and Sportsnet, so this is a bit better.


----------



## Dr Pepper

Could've heard a pin drop after that last goal. 

I've never witnessed anything like that before.

Congrats to Seattle, coming into enemy territory and walking out as champs. 

Toronto just couldn't finish their chances, and it cost them in the end. Big time.


----------



## Pouchkine

That's the city of Toronto in sports for you...On the other hand Seatlle played well in defence and Frei the big save but they had 0 shot in 120min. It was a very poor game overall and a bad referee again not giving cards made the match even worst. Too much time between games also. After the big Semis this was a major letdown.


----------



## varsaku

Dr Pepper said:


> Could've heard a pin drop after that last goal.
> 
> I've never witnessed anything like that before.
> 
> Congrats to Seattle, coming into enemy territory and walking out as champs.
> 
> Toronto just couldn't finish their chances, and it cost them in the end. Big time.




Giovinco should have been subbed out earlier. He was not much of a factor late into the game since he probably started having cramping issues since then. It would have given ricketts more time create opportunities. I wish they add more subs for OT because the lack of it made OT really boring. Unfortunately, we lose yet again. I have never been a fan of the shootout in hockey and soccer. It also doesn't help that it has hurt me twice as a dual fan of RSL and TFC. Once in 2013 when RSL lost to SKC and now TFC to the Sounders.


----------



## Shrimper

I've always said I will try and follow the MLS but always found it harder. Worth just watching games and seeing who I like? 

I follow the Pittsburgh Riverhounds but, they're not becoming big time and time soon. It'd have to be an Eastern Conference team for me too due to time zones most likely.

So that leaves; Atlanta, Columbus, Chicago, NYFC (No way), NYRB (No way), Philadelphia (No way), Montreal, Toronto, Orlando and New England. I think that is everyone?


----------



## Basement Cat

Shrimper said:


> I've always said I will try and follow the MLS but always found it harder. Worth just watching games and seeing who I like?
> 
> I follow the Pittsburgh Riverhounds but, they're not becoming big time and time soon. It'd have to be an Eastern Conference team for me too due to time zones most likely.
> 
> So that leaves; Atlanta, Columbus, Chicago, NYFC (No way), NYRB (No way), Philadelphia (No way), Montreal, Toronto, Orlando and New England. I think that is everyone?




If I were you, I'd pick Atlanta. They have a blank slate and look like they will have ownership that is willing to splash the cash. Their team should be a playoff contender on day 1.


----------

